# Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt5



## Shellebell

Happy  ladies and lots of 

and don't forget to pop into the clomid chat nights in our chat room
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244587.0


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Feeling distinctly uuurggh today. Sicky and shivery and just want to sob, over nothing (the dog stealing the cats food which she does like every morning!). Tried the chatroom thing but it wouldn't load, not sure why, will try again at some point. Guess I figured the Clomid effects would be short lasting but oh no seems they go on forever. (yes I am being a self pitying little whinger today maybe that's the Clomid too lol)


----------



## ccarter020208

isabella.... aww u poor thing. i know that it seems that its never going to  end...it will. side affects are good, it shows that its working (look at it like that and it wont seem too bad lol) hope ur feeling better soon.

lesley.... thanks for that bit of info. put my mind at rest. wasnt in as much pain last night so managed to get some sleep. was up 4/5 times in the night for a wee though. still in some pain but no way near as bad as yesterday

thanks to everyone for your input yesterday when i was really feeling crap. u all cheered me up.   speak to you all later, have a good day xxxx
                                                                            Carly xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Bookmarking & reading daily


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Hi carly, sounds like you're feeling a bit better, take care.


----------



## Dilee-99

Isabella - My previous experience of clomid is that the side effects can last pretty much the whole cycle however for some people they settle down either later in the cycle or the more cycles you do. I guess looking at it that maybe it means its doing its job is a good way of coping. Hope things settle down soon.

As many of you dont know me this is a meme post to let you all know where I am at also a few questions for any ladies with pcos at the same time!

Hi
I was diagnosed with pcos in 2008 after a hysteroscopy,lap & dye and also my dh has low swimmers in all 3 catagories! I was reffered for ivf but tried clomid whilst waiting and conceived our special ds who is the light of our lives and we are very greatful!

We are however trying for a sibling and have been since my cycles returned about 3 months post birth. My last 6 menstrual cycles have been quite regular between 27-30 days and menstruation has been very heavy,clotty,painful and stop start lasting 2-3 weeks. My progesterone tracking on days 21 and 28 are very low 0.9 and 1.2! 

The plan is to have a hormone profile taken on day 3 of menstruation, have a baseline u/s to check for cysts then start 4 cycles of clomid starting at 50 then up to 100mg on days 2-5.

My main issue at the moment is that my periods have suddenly stopped, I am now on day 48 and have had pre mens symptoms on and off for weeks but no bleed. Obviously I have tested numerous times and all have been negative!

I have asked my cons about provera to bring on a bleed and am waiting for a response!

Has anyone else experienced the sudden loss of periods because of pcos? seems odd as been quite regular and so heavy! My us is not for another 4 weeks and I guess that will show if anything else going on but its driving me nuts and I cant help but be fearful about egg depletion? I dont feel stressed but do feel I have started piling weight on over last couple months without changing my eating/exersize habits!

any suggestions/advice or just your own experiences welcome x
dilly


----------



## KatieTiger

Isabella, I'm on CD25 and still have the hideous side effects if that comforts you somewhat...awful aren't they  

I also tried getting into the chat room, but couldn't get on.  Not sure if it is something to do with security settings on my laptop.  Sorry I couldn't be there.


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Hi Dilly, I am pleased it's working etc just feeling very over emotional at the moment. Consultant gave me no info at all about Clomid, a heads up on some of these side effects would have been a bit of a help rather than having to glean bit and pieces from the internet and rely on the lovely ladies here for info. Just really wish Clomid didn't seem to mirror the symptoms of pregnancy quite so closely. Would be so much better if it just turned you orange or something instead!!. Am off to find something to eat , seem to feel better then. Can't really help on PCOS but sure someone useful will pop on soon. 

KatieTiger, I'm at CD27, normally my cycle is 24/25 days but looks like the Clomid is making me wait. The dog is getting distinctly fed up with me heaving. Good job DH is away, as I look like a bag lady at the mo.


----------



## KatieTiger

Awh, bless you Isabella, I'm sure you don't look like a bag lady   ...I look like a bag lady every day so no change for me.  

When our consultant told us about the side effects, he made me laugh as he directed them straight at DP to warn him of what he was going to have to put up with   ... DP said it was nothing new on him as he got those types of things most months.   ..I don't think he expected the side effects to be so intense though


----------



## Heluerto

booking marking for now...CD3 so not a lot happening right now


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Think it's all over. Just had some bleeding I think. Looks like my happy little dream is over. 3 days I actually thought maybe , just maybe but no. Can't stop crying now. Not even any point speaking to my consultant as he right royally don't give a proverbial. Life is rubbish


----------



## KatieTiger

Sending big   to you Isabella. x

I got my CD21 blood results today and they confirmed that I did actually ovulate this month which is incredible...my first time ovulating.  Not counting my chickens too soon though.


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening girlies!

Sorry to hear that everyone's feeling pants/down/disheartened.  Sending you all hugz         Still no af!  Ho hum, only a week to go & then I can take that Provera stuff.  Did another (yes I know another!) pg test this morning - just in case - and guess what I got?  A great big, whopping, huge, enourmous, mindblowing (and also expected)    - oh well.  It's a pretty drisly day today, wet and bleurgh!   

The highlight of my day was around 5.30pm when I won a prize on a local radio station!  50 lottery tickets for tomorrow night's draw!!!  How cool is that?!  The annoying thing is that coz they're sending them by registered delivery we won't receive them until Tues/Weds.  Oh well, I can wait - we must be able to be tenner-aires out of that lot!!!        he he

Hope you all have good weekends & you all get the hugz/love/   's you all deserve!

xxxxx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

It's horrid, got a bit drunk, feel like a failure. I'm a nice person and all I want is my little girl to make cupcakes with, sad hey but why not?


----------



## shahina

Hi, hope i can join this thread. I have recently been prescribed clomid and i was wondering if anyone on here managed to get a BFP on their 1st attempt? I have not taken them yet, still recovering from my lap.

Is there anything I should do whilst taking this to help in getting that BFP?

Love
Shahina x


----------



## olivia1979

Hey ladies....sorry for the BFNs.....they sting so bad   


It's my first cycle on clomid this month & pretty sure I O'ed on CD 16 (18 August) so officially in 2WW now    I'm taking progesterone cream too and hoping I have an LP of 9 months LOL.  


I haven't faired too bad with the side effects (I took clomid at night 50mgs days 2-6) I did get a few sweats in the night and weird dreams but otherwise was ok.  I do have terrible acne along my right jawline...nothing on my face (luckily) but the spots are horrible and very very sore.  I guess it's just the clomid? 


Fx for BFPs for everyone    really soon!! xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Help, should I start next clomid cycle tommorrow or not. Had a sall bleed, but not really a full AF as such, so is that technically day 1 or not, no clue and its the weekend so no dr to call? Help


----------



## lesleyr

dilly ive got pcos aswell. I was on pill 4 yrs and yrs and couple of yrs ago my periods just stopped 4 no reason. I came off pill and a yr later after havin no af i found out i had pcos thro an internal scan(i dont have the weight issue just hair). My blood tests r as bad as urs, on 4th cycle of clomid and so far only ovulated once. My periods were very very very heavy and pill masked my pcos/ I got provera 2 bring on af so id chase up docs on this. Any other help u need just ask me xx

Isabellasky if u had af b4 3pm 2day then start 2mrw night if after 3pom then start sun. Big hugs hun we all have off days so chin up ok xxx

shaina welcome 2 clomid(well soon welcome haha). CLomid has a high success rate and theres alot of people who get a bfp on 1st attempt but dont get hopes up just incase. CLomid is a harsh but effective drug. Try takin it an hour b4 bed 2 sleep through alot of side effects and drink loads, take vitamins and iron. Avoid alcohol and other bad things. Good luck xx


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone,
I have not posted on here for a while. So I am a bit out of touch with how everyone is doing.
I have started my 2nd cycle of chlomid for IUI. 
1st cycle had very disturbed sleep, vivid dreams, and the worst mood swing that I think I have ever had in my life. This time the sleep is fine but bad headaches and constant feeling that I might be sick. I know it is all worth it, or at least I hope it will be.
Have a nice weekend everyone xx


----------



## ccarter020208

olivia...i had spots round my jawline and they were really painful too. i took clomid days 2-6 and i'm on cd 15 now.

right ladies, need some input pleeeeese. for the past few days i've been in quite a bit of pain (as you all know with me moaning about it on here lol) the pain has subsided quite a bit but now hava another problem.... i'm needing to go for a wee A LOT and when i go its hurting like mad. when i get to the end of the wee (tmi) it hurts really bad. I dont suffer from uti's so i know its not that. ive only got this i think due to the clomid. Anyone else had this?? i read somewhere that it could be due to the follicles growing quite big etc but dont really know. Any advise welcome....no good phoning gp cos its saturday and its not open and am not sitting in casualty for hrs on end to be told its nothing to worry about lol.  
                                  Carly xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Afternoon Girls

Lesley - Thanks for that hun, I have not been on the pill for many years but my symptoms are definitly getting much worse. I am now on day 49 and still no bleed but quite bad cramping and backache and my boobs are sore so I just keep telling myself af will come tom lol. My cons is on A/L but a colleague has said I can start 5mg provera bd which worked for me before. However as its wk end I will leave it till Monday/tues and get prescription if still no show. Do you get headache/migranes with your cycles? have you had any fibroids?

Isabella - Hope you feeling bit better, I too work by the 3pm rule with AF. It should not make a huge difference as different consultants advise it on diff days depending on your cycle lenth and their preference!!

Carter - I know you say you dont get uti's but sounds very much like cystitis hun, you can buy cranberry drinks or google uva ursi or waterfall d mannose all of which are natural and have worked for me or see ur out of hours for some advice/antibiotics. Not sure about the follicle growth  though x

Olivia - Great if you have oved 1st time   , good luck hon. I have a few spots with clomid and few other effects buut think its very individual and people unfortunatly csn reslly suffer.

Shahina- I fell with ds on my third cycle but I have known ffer's who fell on their first cycle and even people who have taken a break from clomid and fell naturally. Are you doing any bbt charting? Have regular sex throughout your cycle specially from cd10. Personally I am for every other day from about cd8 to cd20 then it may dwindle to 2-3 days lol.

Ok better take some pain killers for this af pain which is not even here and do some cleaning while is napping.

Have a good saturday!!
Dilly


----------



## C0nfused

Hi!

Haven't had any more symptoms.. yet.. 

I've put a link for the Clomid chat in the chat room into the calender. Next one Thursday at 8pm! 

Jen x


----------



## lesleyr

carter i get it alot and its a urine infection either that or 2 much bms lol. Get cranberry juice and drink loads of it(but be prepared gives u a dodgy belly). Its best thing 4 it. Drink cranberry and loads of water nothing else u have 2 flush it out ur system. I usually find that 2ltrs of cranberry does it thats straight drinking it. BUT hold off peein as long as u can, i know its hard i do but its 4 the best as means uve more 2 pee out. I down pints of cranberry in about 20mins(cranberry or cranberry and raspberry). Then once infection as gone drink a glass of cranberry everyday 2 try keep urine infections at bay. I actually get them more since ttc. Another good thing is(its disgustin i know) but sit in a bath of water and pee as takes some of the stinging away not even peein in the water just sittin in it and drinkin pints of cranberry helps me as soothes kidneys. Big hugs xxx

Dilly nope never had fibroids, well that i know. Ive only had 1 internal scan that was 2yrs ago. Yeah i used 2 get migranes all the time but not actually had 1 in a couple of yrs but i do get some headaches. Yeah def get on2 them on mon and get provera. Test 1st thing mon and if no bfn then start ur provera mon night. Good luck xx


----------



## ccarter020208

thanks steph. i've never had a uti before, only now ive started the clomid. i'm not peeing smell amounts, i'm drinking quite a bit and going quite a lot. its doing my head in a bit. lol


----------



## shahina

Lesley and Dilly (and anyone else i've left out), 

Many thanks for the welcome. I'm really excited about starting clomid (its the next step forward i guess). But not looking forward to the side affects.

I dont tend have regular cycles so i've also been given preogeserone only tablets to take for 10 days which should induce a bleed and then its clomid i guess.

Not holding my breath on getting a BFP. But can only hope.

Thanks everyone.
Love Shahina x


----------



## shahina

Dilly, forgot to mention but what is BBT? I'm trying to get familiar with some of the terms used here. What do you mean by CD8? I dont have regular cycles and i've also been given norithisene (i think thats how you spell it, progesterone only tablets).

Thanks
Shahina


----------



## C0nfused

shahina

I'm not sure what BBT is either, but CD8 means cycle day 8. Good luck with clomid xx

Well today I had a new side effect from the clomid - a headache    Tried to ignore it but it wouldnt go away so had to take some tablets and lie down for half an hour whilst they worked! 

Jen x


----------



## ccarter020208

BBT....basal body temperature.


----------



## C0nfused

Aahh thanks x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Girls

Shahina - As said basal body temperature charting. It is a bit of commitment but can help you pin point ovulation and track your cycles. Everyone is different and whilst some people do not want ttc to take over and become chore like or cause more issues others (like me with ttc ds) find it useful to do various things.

A good book is Taking Charge of your fertility by Toni Welschler. Personally I did everything from basal body temp,recording changes in cervical mucus to checking my cervical position  and I can tell you exactly when I ovulated and concieved!! There is also a fetility friends conception site where you can chart all your information and it will help you pin p[oint ovulation and also gives you 20 free ttc lessons http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ .
I have not been doing any charting so far this time round as it is a bit consuming.

Carter - The cystitis is really horrid and its common to get it more if you having lots of bms, another tip is to always try to have a pee (and often I wash) straight/soon after sex. Cranberry tablets can help too as they are much more concentrated. Strangly I get it much less now too.

Lesley - Will sort the provera out although working all day tom so might have to wait til tuesday! I am wondering if provera will bring on a bleed as usually when af is due I can feel that the vaginal walls are thicker and spongy (lining which sheds away if you dont concieve) but even though its cd50 my walls dont feel thick (that sounds stupid and I promise I do have a life beyond my cervix and and wall checking).

Its very sunny here, dp and ds napping! off to the garden for a potter I think!
Dilly


----------



## Nutpot

Hiya,  I agree with Dilly about the book by Toni Weschler (Taking charge of your fertility). It is my absolute saviour and it really does give soooooooo much information. I don't actually find charting a chore anymore as i've just incorpoated it into my daily routine. First thing I do when I get up is take my temperature and check my CM, no different from going for a wee or cleaning your teeth (well ok they are a bit different    but you know what I mean)!

Basically I know exactly when I ovulate and I know exactly when my AF is due. I also knew when I was pregnant AND I knew I was about to miscarry (temp dropped and that was the day I started to bleed). I wouldn't be without that book now, it's like a bible!!!!!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Steph_2001

Hello girlies!!!   

Hope you are all feeling well.  Hope your side effects aren't too bad!      

Well, af STILL hasn't arrived, I've got until Friday & then I can take the Provera tablets.  It feels like it's gonna start any minute but still nothing.

Made a carrot cake yesterday (to bring into work) and it seems to have gone down well.  It's the first one I've made.  Made a cheesecake the other week & that one worked too.

Will be on again later

xxx


----------



## ccarter020208

hope everyones ok and not suffering too much.
steph... check u making cakes!! i wouldnt know where to start!!
well am off to the docs at 4pm as cant cope with this burning anymore!! see what he says!

speak 2 u all later xxx


----------



## Steph_2001

Carter - Good luck!  Sounds kinda like cystitis to me - feels like you're weeing broken glass - Eeeek!!  

xxx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Everyone,

Its been ages since I have been on here, well 10 days, wow so much has happened. Have just got back from holiday today, so much to catch up on. I must confess that I did get on here whilst on holiday a few times, I am to addicted. 

Am on 1st 50mg cycle day 28. I ovulated on day 15 according to OPK. I really want to know if I am PG can someone please tell me its to early to test. I have sore boobs, don't usually. I just want to know.  I have tried not to get my hopes up. Is it to early to do a PG test?

Sending good luck to everyone

Nessa xx


----------



## ccarter020208

nesssa... dont think its too early to test. not too sure though. i would if it was me lol

well, went doctors and i'm as fit as a fiddle. no uti or anything!! dr said could be the tablets causing pressure on my bladder due to growing follies. dont know really x


----------



## nesssa

Hi Carter020208,

Glad all is well with you. 

Did the PG test got a BFN. Feeling a little down as was really hoping I would be lucky.

Got to keep my chin up and go through this all again. xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening!!

Carter - Glad to hear you don't have any uti's    - good job, they're a pain in the orifice!!  Well, you know what I mean!! he he   

Nesssa - Sorry about your bfn        This baby thing really sucks sometimes.  Fingers crossed for the next cycle        

I think unless you've been thru having problems conceiving you don't truly understand what it's like.  All of those months hoping/wishing/praying that this month is the month only to be let down by your body again!  I'm kinda getting frustrated though coz some girls have only got to sneeze & they get pg!!!  Well, maybe not sneeze! he he

I'm sending out hugz & positive vibes to everyone on this board!
                        

Still no af btw!      Think I'm gonna give my body a good talking to!!  Read thru the side effects of the Provera tablets (which I'm due to take on Friday) and I'm nervous - sounds just as bad as the clomid!! - help!!

Hope everyone has a good evening!!!

xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello Ladies

Hope ypu are all doing ok.
Nessa - Would definitly do another test in a few days if no af, what sensitivity was the pg test. Everyone is different and the hcg hormonr may not be strong enough yet. If however its a BFN at least you know you ovd which is all good and      for your next cycle.

Carter - sooo sore!!! What did your gp say?

Steph - I am meant to start provera today as on cd50!! I too have felt like its coming any minute for weeks ie. sore boobs and period pain but nothing except a tiny bit on wiping today (TMI SOZ) so now I dont know whether to wait and see if it comes natural next couple days as thinking if I take the provera it may initially delay it as think it raises the progesterone then its the drop which causes the withdrawel bleed? I too see lots of side effects some of which sound nasty. Is your skin ok? my face and neck has a dryish itchy rash which I have had before on long cycles and feels hormonal and I keep getting sweats.flushes.

Confused - Has your head been better since?

Shahina, Lesley and any 1 I missed   

AFM - As above really dunno whether to take provera or wait, fed up with waiting. GP meant to be hurrying u/s scan up and due lots bloods on cd3 if I ever get to cd3!!! In a fair amount of period type pain as have been for weeks and 3 bfns so def not pg! roll on next cycle to start clomid.


----------



## lesleyr

flyin visit

dilly id wait until 2mrw and if no af 2mrw then start provera either 2mrw night or followind day. I actually only had 2 use the full provera course once and that was so i could start 1st course of clomid lol but it did take af 14days 2 arrive after taking last provera tablet. Other 2 cycles i used it i actually took it in mornin and get af late that night. Fingers crossed it happens that way 4 u xx

Carter ouch, drink a glass of cranberry every day 2 b safe. Did he do a urine test? Silly question but does ur pee smell stronger than normal?? if it does thats a sure sign of infection. Id take cranberry everyday just incase it is a wee infection uve got, wont do u any harm either xxx

nessa ur told 2 wait atleast 14days after uve ovulated b4 testing, but 2 b honest they actually prefer u 2 leave testin until ur over a week late(crap when ttc). Thing is with clomid it can lengthen and shorten ur cycle so dont get hopes up if af is longer than normal. Also sore boobs i wouldnt pay attention 2 them, clomid is a hormonal drug 2 increase more hormones so uve got more hormones runnin through ur body. Sore boobs or more sensitive boobs is another side effect from it. I personally never had sore boobs ever until i started clomid and its now ouch every cycle. Personally id wait until af was due on ur normal cycle, then wait an extra couple of days then test. If bfn and no af wait another few days(3/4 days) then test again and keep this going. If no af and still bfn by cd40 go 2 gp/clinic. Good luck xxx


----------



## ccarter020208

steph... yes he did do a test on my wee lol. showed absolutely nothing!! still burning like mad though and itching slightly. dr said is could be down the the tablets tricking the body in to believing estrogen is low. hormones eh!! he gave me some antibiotics just in case but dont really want to take in case i was pregnant. he said it'd be fine though but am unsure. I cant stomach cranberry juice, makes me heave!! anything else i can try? xx

nesssa... give it a few more days and do another test. In the past i've done them twice a day everyday till af showed up (i was getting a little obsessed lol) xx


----------



## ccarter020208

ladies...another quick question...... i'm on cd 18 and getting af type pains kinda cramping ones. they're not really hurting but i know they're there. also when i wiped this morning (TMI LOL) there was a tiny amount of brownish blood. dont know whats going on.....any advice pleeeese xxx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Ladies,

Carter,Lesleyr, Dilly & Steph,Thanks for all your advice, I am going to do as suggested and wait until tomorrow/Thursday and see if A/F arrives, if not will do another test. boobs and back are OK now. I had some discharge but I have been analysing my cycles so much I can't remember if this is normal before A/F arrives.

Will keep you posted. xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning

Carter - Sometimes with cystitis your urine is clear but it it the lower end of your ureathrer (wee tube) which is infammed/irritated by bugs in there usually from sex/friction. It will settle but is horrible. Either antibiotics of just lots drinking/herbal remedies as mentioned before,cranberry capsules (u just swallow them) all help. As for cd 18 brown discharge....could be very         sign of implantation bleed which would be about the right time!!! good feelings for ya hon but it can also be a sign of ovulation for some people so bms would be good too.

Lesley- Whenever I took provera before it was a few days later that af arrived. I started it nlast night as was nothing on knicker/wipe watch and I am fed up with waiting now lol! I have read that people are told if they see colour while taking the provera to stop and let af come. My consultant never mentioned this but it does make sense as continued taking will supress the bleed? any ideas? Ho ware things with you?

Nessa - I agree with Lesley on the testing and also all the hoorid trick symptoms. Hope its good news for ya though   

Right better get on
dilly x


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning!!

I love this board!!  No where else can you talk about knicker checking etc without getting looks of    he he.  I love the fact that everyone can be as open/graphic as they like about what they're going thru!  It's such a mind settler.

Only quickly..

Dilly - Do a pg test in the morning & then see if you want to take the provera - let me know how you get on.

Carter - You could always call a chemist to ask about the antibiotics (whether you can take them if you're pg or not)

Speak to you all tonight!

xxx


----------



## Steph_2001

Me again!!

My post came thru today (the 50 lottery lucky dips I won thru the local radio station last week) - Guess how much we won?  Just think of a figure off the top of your head............... Our survey said.............NOTHING!!!!! Zero, zilch, zip, nada, not a sausage - not even a bloody chipolata!!!!!  Out of 50 tickets!!!!  Am glad it wasn't my money!!!     

Hope you are all well.

Dilly - How're ya doin?  Any decision on the provera yet?  My body has 3 more days (til friday - yikes!    )

xxx


----------



## lesleyr

carter im same with cranberry juice but i drink cranberry and raspberry and its actually not bad so try that, theres also cranberry and blackberry and cranberry and blue berry. They r worth a shot hun. Antibiotics r fine there r certains 1 that dont cause any harm, ive had a few in past few months so dont worry hun. Id def say it was a wee infection or friction from sex poss even thrush now ur sayin ur itchy. Thrush and urine infection come hand in hand. Take the antibiotics, get some of the above types of cranberry and try thrush cream hun. Regards 2 the brown blood could b that uve def again got an infection as u can bleed with them. Also could b implantation, or could just b plan and simple ovulation which isnt good timing if ur bits r sore. Hope it all clears up soon xxx

Dilly - well i got told just 2 take tabs. It just depends on ur hormones, if af is gona come it will come regardless of provera so id just take them. Thats just me though. Im ok thanks xx

Lol steph bloody sods law aint it xx

nessa try not 2 get 2 clinical in baby makin as it just becomes clinical and routine if u do, takes away romance and love and can really effect ur relationship in a bad way  xxxx


----------



## ccarter020208

thanks steph... you probably guessed beforehand that you'd win nothing!! oh well, nothing lost, nothing gained!

lesley...will try the other varieties of cranberry and see how i stomach that! ive not had any bleeding or anything since but had the diarreah (tmi sorry) and my stomach feels like af is about to start but no chance as not due my period for another 10 days. dont know whats going on with me at the moment, feel totally yukky and not quite right. back ache and sore tummy etc. my weeing situation isnt as bad today, ive not started the antibiotics yet. will see how i go xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning
Sorry for me post but have had eventful 24 hours. did start provera monday night. Still in pain severe period type. Fainted yest afternoon at home and dp panicked and called ambulance. Went to A&e where bp,temp,pulse,urine all clear, neg pg test, fbc u%E lft's all ok so pain killers and home to hold tight til u/sound scan. still advised to take provera and in relation to previous comment advised to take whole course even if bleed starts. 

off to have fry up made by dp (nout wrong with appetite) and spend restful day with my boys
spk soon and    to all of you
dilly


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning!

Dilly - Bloody 'ell!!!     You poor thing!  Hope you're feeling a bit better now       I was wondering, actually, if I started bleeding during the middle of taking Provera whether to carry it on or stop it.  Hope you enjoy your brekkie!!!

Well, 2 days to go til Provera - and still no af......    I keep checking every time I go for a pee (sorry, tmi!   ) he he.  The things we girls have to go thru!

S'pose I'd better get on with some work!    Speak to you all later!

xxxx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey  

Went for CD12 scan yesturday (as i'm on the first cycle of clomid) and have been told i've hyperstimulated and have produced 6 eggs.  Got a bit of a fright!  Have been told no BMS for the rest of the month.
Feel wierd about it.  Happy to be ovulating but a bit freaked out and also a bit frustrated that i can't use the eggs.  also uncertain as to whether this will happen again as even if they reduce the dose my half surely that still would be too much?

Sorry for lack of personals everyone - head is battered to be honest - so sicky and dizzy.
GL xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Hi GL - Sorry to hear there's gonna be no    this month     To be honest I'm a bit scared of that happening.  Mind you could you handle 6 babies?    Imagine the stretch marks!!    Sending you hugz                    

xxxxx


----------



## nesssa

Morning Ladies,

AF showed up this morning so now looking forward to starting Cycle No 2. Going to try and not be down. Lesley you are so right about analysing everything. I am trying not to, I am so desperate to become PG and have my own little baby. I guess I will try and relax a bit more this cycle. I have only been prescribed clomid for 3 months and am worried if it does not happen what will be next for us?. 

Steph, sorry to hear you won nothing from those 50 lotto tkts, I thought you would win bigh with 50 tkts. Hope all is OK with you.

Carter hope all is well with you now and your not feeling any pain.

Dilly wow you poor thing, you have been through the wars, hope your well now and not in pain.

GL, Sorry about you not being able to have bms this month, I did not have the cycle monitorring on my first cycle as I was away on holiday but will have cycle monitoring this month. 

Have a nice day 

Love Nessa xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Thanks Steph and Nessa!

Even though i desperately want a baby i think 6 at once would be harsh! I can see why the ferility nurses have been so clear about us not trying this month, I'm only 5 foot too!  

Nessa it must be tough to be thinking about the max 3 cycles.  Do you know if you successfully ovulated though?  If so that's good and hopefully month 2 will be your magic month.  Thinking of you and really hope you get your BFP!

GLxx


----------



## nesssa

Hi GL,

I agree 6 babies would be to much to cope with lol xx

Thanks for your kind wishes, I think I did ouvlate, well thats what the OPKs say. Hopefully month 2 will be my magic cycle.

Thanks xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Afternoon!

Ok, weird question for you - apart from taking Provera is there any other way of bringing af on?  I've got until Friday morning to start & then I have to take the meds.  Really, really, really, really, really don't want to take them but I think my body has decided to rebel!  I know from previous experience nookie usually helps, but dh is a bit poorly at the moment & I don't think he's really in the mood     he he.

xxxx

 

PS - GL , blimey being on 5' carrying 6 babies you'd be wider than you are tall!!! he he


----------



## olivia1979

Steph_2001 said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Ok, weird question for you - apart from taking Provera is there any other way of bringing af on?


Hi hon...My GP gave me something called noretheisterone. My AF came 3 days after my last tablet. I warn you though....I was tearful and a nervous wreck on it! It worked though......xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Thanks olivia - I was wondering about any natural methods, like jumping up & down, shouting at your body, thinking really hard...... he he  Looks like it's probably gonna be the provera   
xx


----------



## ccarter020208

nessa....sorry about your bfn,its hard carrying on ttc after a bfn. chin up love, it'll happen xxx

GL..... ooh 6 babies, imagine that!! one would be nice, never mind 6 eh!! 6 would be far too much, it disheartening when theres eggs there. never mind, theres always next month, least you know its working xxx

dilly.... you're in the wars arent you!! hope your not in as much pain now xx

steph, hope you're ok xxx

well i'm a LOT better now. burning gone away on its own. must have been the follies after all!! feeling hopeful this month, feel rubbish and still got af pains. not due for another 9 days though. will keep you all informed xxx


----------



## lesleyr

blloody  hell dilly u dont do things by half eh, just take ur time and relax hun xxx

Nessa sorry af came but heres 2 this cycle. 2 b honest ur only ever prescribed 3 courses of clomid 2 start with then they review u then u usually get another 3 cycles worth if all going well. So dont worry bout that. Def dont get 2 caught up in it, sounds hard but try 4get bout it and just have bms everyday or every 2nd day but 4 enjoyment not baby making xxx

steph unfortunatly nope hun, uve just got 2 wait. noretheisterone and provera r the same thing. Af can take up 2 a month 2 appear after provera so dont b alarmed if doesnt come anytime quick. But if not there in a month then go back 2 gp/clinic xxxx

carter thats good hun glad ur feelin better xxx

Geordie lou well done u hun thats fab. I dont think me and df would b able 2 not try, we'd prob just have bms and if fell pregnant with more than 1 we'd b over the moon. xxx

Think thats every1 lol

Well me time

NOT AMUSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was at docs 2day 4 more provera and clomid. Asked 4 my blood results from mon(cd34!!), put it this way 2 mons ago bloods were 1.6, last mon 1 and this mon they were 0.6!!!!! Im so not amused, seriously had enough. Doc doesnt understand it, clinic doesnt understand it asked if they could bring my appointment forward and said there was nothin available but 2 phone back every so often incase theres a cancellation(my appointments in Oct). JUst so heart broken once again. I mean 4th cycle, have always been on 100mg and once again NO OVULATION!!!!! My body just really hates me, its not happy at me being disabled it also wants 2 muck up the rest of my body!!!!

Sorry 4 the rant just feelin so low n rubbish past week, nearly 3yrs of tryin and no further forward. Its just all caught up with me. x


----------



## ccarter020208

aww steph, sorry your body's being mean to you at the moment!! try not to get upset, these things are sent to try us! hopefully they'll be able to fit you in sooner. keep ur chin up hun xx


----------



## nesssa

Morning Ladies,

Thank for all your positive comments, somehow you have made this BFN a lot easier for me. Hoping cycle no 2 will be my magic one but not holding my breath.  I have just taken my first clomid this morning. Looking forward to having the cycle monitored then I will know what is going on. Does anyone know if the cycle monitorring hurts, what do they do??is it like them doing an ultra sound?? Not sure what to expect.

Lesley, sorry to hear about your blood results, its so frustrating that they cant understand and that you have to wait so long for an appointment. Keep your chin up, I know its hard Hun.

Nessa xx


----------



## nesssa

Me again,

Sorry to be a pain but does anyone know if you can drink whilst on Clomid. A couple of friends have suggested that I get drunk to let myself go?It worked for them. Do you guys think that this is stupid. Have not touched a drop in months.

Thanks  Nessa


----------



## Florence38

Hi Ladies - I was wondering whether one of you could answer a question for me? I used to be on this thread not so long ago but came off as I had been on 8 rounds of clomid and not got any BFPs (I did get pregnant last year with twins on 2nd round of clomid but miscarried at around 8 weeks  ) so we decided to go for IVF. Anyway, to cut a long story short, at my first IVF consultation my Cons did a scan there and then and found out I had a polyp and possibly polysistic ovaries (you would have thought this would have been found out before but there you go!) so he put me forward to have another lap, get rid of the polyp and send me for lots more bloods and reckons we don't need IVF at this stage so that was some good news I wasn't expecting. I had the normal 21 day progestorone blood test and just phoned up my docs to get the results. The nurse said that they didn't test because I was supposed to have had my LH tested on days 1-5 too so they could get the right result. I've had this test done quite a few times and never been told that and just wanted to check with you guys whether that was the case or the nurse had been given the right info as blinkin' cross about it as looks like got to wait another month to get them done again and find out results. Aaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhh!!!!!!! Thanks in advance and sorry for gatecrashing the thread on a non clomid question but I know you ladies are so knowledgeable. Good luck to all. Florence xx p.s. Nesssa - I don't think it hurts to let loose on the alcohol once in a while. My clomid cons told me it was ok as long as I wasn't knocking it back in excess every day!!


----------



## C0nfused

Hi!

Clomid Chat is on in the chat room between 8pm and 9pm

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat

Come and join in! 

Jen xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening girlies!!!

Hope you are all ok.

Lesleyr - Sending you hugz             Sorry you are going thru a rough time at the moment.  Wish I could come round & give you a hug!  You'll just have to have a virtual one!!   

Nesssa - I think the cycle monitoring involves an internal ultrasound to see how your follies are growing - I used to call it dildo-cam! he he    Mind you the lady who did my ultrasounds 5 years ago still remembers me coz I said that the follies on the screen look like maltesers! he he  Apologies now if you suddenly go off maltesers!!!!   

Florence - Not sure if I know the answer but I didn't want to read & run - good luck with your tx!!

Carter - Glad to hear your bits are feeling better    Good luck for the rest of the cycle.

Well now, my news........my news is that I have no news! Grrrrr So Provera it is then!    Will do a pg test in the morning & take my first tablet with my brekkie.  I think it's official that my body is rebelling!     Ho hum, oh well.  What doesn't kill us.............

Hope everyone has a good evening - it's persisting down down here.    Good job I don't have to go anywhere tonight!

xxxxx


----------



## lesleyr

hey florence god ur jokin u think they wouldve picked that up. If they needed earlier bloods they shouldve said 2 u. Id phone clinic 2mrw and c what they say xxx

Thanks girls, just fed up u know. Nearly 3yrs of tryin and no further forward even with treatment u know.xx

Nessa nah its fine 2 have a wee drink as long as not 2 excess xxx

Steph big hugs hun, well heres hopin u know better 2mrw xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning    - Just a quicky from me.  Pg test    - so 1 Provera down 9 to go.    

Called the clinic to see what happens if I start my af during the course of the meds & the nurse said to stop taking them.  Have feeling though that coz it's a bank holiday my body will decide to do something at the most inopportune time     Will have to wait & see though.

Hope you are all ok.

Speak to you later!

xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning

Florence - seems to me they may have wanted to measure more than just your progesterone this cycle but it would have still been doing the day 21 prog as this would at least indicate whether or not you ovulated a viable egg if at all!! anyway good luck with chaasing it up.

Lesley - feel for you and hope things start to improve.

Nessa - As long as you not suspected pregnant I would chill out once in a while with a drink or even a nite out! I dont often now as I like to stay home but I def did when ttc first time round.

Steph - Good luck with the provera hun. All docs are so different. SHO in A&E told me to take full course of provera even if AF shows up which in theory does not make much sense but not an issue as last one tonight and no af yet! I had 10mg for 5 days.

Confused - I managed to turn up late for the chat oops lol x hope u ok.

  Olivia, Shahina and any 1 I missed x

AFM, still got abdo pain, taking regular strong pain killers, feeling dizzy/whoozy now and then but not faint like tues! No news on scan or anything else. Gone off sick at work and mighty peed off really. hope af will show up and everything will calm down x
dilly


----------



## ccarter020208

evening ladies...

Florence....good luck with it all, its a nightmare isnt it, whats easy for others is bloody hard for us lot on here xx

Lesley... hope ur ok and things are improving xxx

Nessa... a little drink wont do you any harm. as long as ur not getting sloshed every night!! haha. i'm having a little drink myself tonight as just want to, funny thing is...it tastes strange somehow? xx

Steph - Good luck with provera, hope it all works out 4 u xx

hope everyones ok. I'm ok, on cd 21 (only 7 days till af due) got crampy pains and bad backache. Am so tired too. trying to have a small glass of wine but it doesnt taste quite right for some reason. its the usual one i drink but tastes horrid? I dont think this is gonna be 'the month' as got cramps as i usually do. Feel like its never going to happen sometimes. just feeling a bit low today. least my wee problem (lol) has gone now thankgod. doctor said he honestly didnt know what was up. when's the EARLIEST i can test? dont want to wait another 7 days. x


----------



## lesleyr

carter ur told 2 wait until after af is late so id wait until then, even a few days after if u can(well if no af lol). Good luck hun xxxx

thanks girls, still feelin down but on top of that im ill! Not amused, splittin sore head, feelin sick, sharp pains in lower ab last night, really tired, so hot, just bleugh!!!


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Ladies  

I hope you are all well, Ive tried to read through the posts, but there are so many!! you have been busy 

Well back from holiday was quite eventful with DFS, he is now away with his grandad and two sisters so we are having a bit of quiet time, he was a little bugger to say the least mainly towards DH lying, not doing as he was asked and refusing to shower (boy thing I know but he made every excuse possible and was extremely frustrating)
Well AF has still not arrived, my stomach is the size of a football, ive been sick, really bad headaches and feel as though I could sleep for England, we did some PG tests 1 had a faint line, the others were BFN, not sure what to think, surely if it were a BFP the line would get darker and not dissapear I am going to make a appointment with GP on Monday.  Even when I took Clomid all those years ago, my cycles were never this long and never had this many ailments, sound like a bloody hypercondriact grrrrrrr I know Clomid can affect you differently each cycle but this much?

Hope to catch up with you all very soon


Love and best wishes



Mandy x


----------



## ccarter020208

steph...sorry you're poorly. hope u feel better soon. (As is ur not going through enough at the moment!!) xxx  

mjp.... the gp should do a blood test. (monday is bank holiday so will have to be tuesday) keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## ccarter020208

wheres everyone gone? no one talking lol. well i'm on cd 24, af due in 4 days! hopefully wont show but gat REALLY sore bbs and have been snapping at EVERYONE!!! everyone and everything is winding me up at the moment. my poor dh is suffering, i cant help it, i'm just sooo moody!! 

hope you're all well, drop us a line and let me know how your getting on xxx


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Everyone,

Hope you are all well and enjoying the beautiful sunshine this morning.

I have just done another pG Test - BFN, I don't think there is any point going to the Dr, I am just going to sit it out and wait for AF to show her ugly head, I just wish it would hurry so I can move on to the next cycle.

Love and best wishes to everyone xxx

Mandy x


----------



## ccarter020208

mandy....sorry about your bfn... its awful having to play the waiting game isnt it. hopefully af will show soon and get it over and done with or not show up at at all and u get a bfp!!. 

weather lovely today, gonna take the dogs to the park i think. Well, af due friday and not holding out much hope as stomach cramps, back hurting etc and thats the norm before af shows  oh well just gotta get on with it i suppose xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning!!

Crikey it's dead quiet on this board when I'm not around!!!   Yikes! Do I talk too much?  ??  he he

MJP - sorry to hear about your bfn       

Carter - Those are the joy of clomid! The first time I ever took it I ended up taking the week off of work sick or else I was gonna put my line manager's head thru the brick wall!!!   I really found that it exagerated how I was feeling, so if I felt ok then I was great but if something wound me up - even a smidge - I was ready to start WW3!!!   It'll all pass soon! Sending you hugz        

Well now, my news - on my last day of Provera - no af yet...... still waiting............. That's the annoying thing with tx is that there's so much waiting!! You wait for your af, then you wait to take tablets, then you wait for [fill this in with your own words]...........

Hope you are all ok & had a great weekend - I'm a smidge pink! 

xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Guys

No personals as really tied as ds is poorly!
Just to tell Steph I finished my provera friday night and started spotting Sunday and am full flow now so hopefully you wont wait too long although it varies! 

AFM - The pain is still there but maybe a little less intense but now that AF has showed up I guess I van put it down to AF pain for now! Still got to wait til a week on Thurs for u/s scan!!! Hopefully everything will have calmed by then and they woint find anything to delay me starting clomid next cycle! 
better go Lil man needs me x


----------



## shahina

Hello ladies,

A quick    to everyone.(Sorry for the lack of personals, shouldn't be on here whilst at work)

I've been taking the progesterone tablets for 1 day and its has increased my appetite. Is this normal? Hate to think what I'll end up like on day 10. Cant afford to put on weight, it doesn't drop off very well with me.

Does anyone recommed doing ovulation testing with the sticks if one is on clomid? What kits are the best in your opinions?

Take Care
Shahina


----------



## lesleyr

flyin visit 2 day sorry ladies

Af can take up 2 4weeks 2 appear after taking last provera tablet, so if no af by then go back 2 docs xx

lol im a smudge pink 2 lol x

well had cd41 bloods yest and fainted, took 3 attemps 2 get bloods from me(bare in mind the needle was under my arm 4 a few minutes each time whilst she or should i say they poke about 4 a bloody vein!!!) Fainted tho as havent been well and been feelin faintish and ill since last tue/wed. Spoke 2 a friend whos recommened that since clomid hasnt worked 4 me that i ask 4 gonal f injections, so nosey me trawled internet and found out its actually quite common which i didnt expect as i thought it was only used in ivf/iui. So once get blood results 2mrw afternoon i will phone hospital and c what they say, hopefully they ok it cause would b fab 2 try it 

Hope every1 is ok x


----------



## KatieTiger

I officially hate Clomid, with a passion  

I'm fed up of it making me feel so rotten and not feeling myself anymore.  I've even tried taking them on an evening this cycle but they're beginning to kick in now.

CD6 today so last 2 today...I normally feel worse a few days after so I'm bracing myself.  

 to everyone on this rollercoaster.


----------



## zoooooommmmm

KatieTiger, oh yes can relate thats how I felt last month on Clomid cycle 1. Hope you get your BFP though and then it'll all be well worth it hey babes.

I am having a cry, over the non appearance of a smiley face today at CD13, last month it popped up at CD12 so I feel like a failure. Yes I know it's ridiculous and it'll probably pop up tommorrow etc but right now I feel like a failure which is stupid. No reason to think there are any problems with my ovulation particularly, been regular as clockwork (though Clomid knocked it longer giving me false hope) and ovulated last month on clomid etc. Anyway just feel fed up with it all. Am also likely to do for anyone who tells me I'm putting too much pressure on myself (yep I sort of don't have a choice) or that kids aren't the be all etc (perhaps they are to me actually)

Fed up and slightly crabby, ah well bright side etc, must be the clomid not that I'm a moody cow.


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning!!

Isabella - It's the tablets making you feel like pants - trust me!!


> The first time I ever took it I ended up taking the week off of work sick or else I was gonna put my line manager's head thru the brick wall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really found that it exagerated how I was feeling, so if I felt ok then I was great but if something wound me up - even a smidge - I was ready to start WW3!!!


 That's partly why I'm not looking forward to taking them. On one hand I kinda know what to expect so I know if I start feeling wound up to take deep breaths & try to relax - on the other hand it's because I know what to expect that I'm not looking forward to it!!   Don't down yourself for something that's not your fault - your body's rebelling!!! Just like mine, the more you want it to do something the more it won't do it! Sending you hugz      

Katie - Sending you hugz too!     

Lesley - Sorry to hear that you fainted       

Took my last Provera last night, so just the waiting (again) now.................

xxxxx


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Ladies,   

This seems to be a pretty bad month for everyone with all the side effects, my body is certainly rebelling against me, still feeling dreadful with sickie and bloated tum, headaches, extremely tired etc etc etc going to arrange appointment with Dr tomorrow just wish af would come!   , trying to make a fuss of DFS today as he came back from his family holiday last night and he was in floods of tears this morning because he was missing his little sister, he's been on the phone to her for an hour so hopefully that will make him feel better and they are going on a day trip together on Friday so hopefully will give them both something to look forward to, then back to normality next week when they see each other every day at school.

Hope you all have a great day and feel much better with the sunshine

Lots of love and best wishes

Mandy x


----------



## Steph_2001

Me again - just a quicky (I'm s'posed to be working! he he)  Has anyone else found that their boobs are a bit bigger on Provera?  It's just that my ample bosom seems more ample than usual!!    

Mandy - Now's your chance to spoil DFS!!!  I feel some ice-cream coming on!!! (but that could be the meds!   

xxx


----------



## mjp1977

Evening Ladies  

Well started spotting today so usually AF follows the next day, which is great, can finally look forward to the next cycle and be more focussed!!    lets hope Dh is braced as its been a veeeeeeeeerrrrrrrryyyyyyyy long time since his little fella has seen so much action    

DFS had a mixed day today, he had a really long chat with his sister on the phone as she lives the other side of the city with her foster carers.  He made a new friend which seeme dto give him a confidence boost and he spent teh day with friends, his social worker visited and we told her about the lies and things and he got really upset which upset me, normally I wouldn't and it doesnt really seem that professional so I felt extremely  , never mind, I'm only human so all seems to be ok. Had a lovely visit to the local park to play football and feed the animals.

Steph - wow bigger boobs! could be a alternative to implants possibly  :watch out Katie Price  

Lesley - I really hope you are ok and you have recovered from your fainting  


IsabellaSky - I really hope that smiley face appears for you xx

Hope you all have a lovely evening in the lovely sunshine


Love to everyone else

Mandy x


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Thanks. DH has prescribed cider, he gets disappointed if no smiley face as figures its guarunteed rumpty time lol. Figure his lucks still in.

Hope DFS is more cheery soon 

Isa x


----------



## lesleyr

flyin visit again lol

got bloods back 2day fom mon(cd41) was 1.6 so on rise again so thought stuff it and going back on fri 2 get more bloods done 2 c if they r still rising or just playing up(i think its latter but best 2 b safe).

xxx every1 x


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Still no smiley face, having another sob which is tragic I know. Day 13/14 today for me and last month the smiley face was day 12. Wondering if just not going to happen this cycle or if the clomid is making it later as it did extend cycle. Any ideas? Isa


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Oh sorry me again, also wondered about all this scanning and follicle tracking business as my consultant is doing squat apart from day 21 bloods. What's all this stuff for?


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Ladies,

Isa - Keep you chin up sweetie, stay positive, it will happen, I used to have tracking, I would have a internal scan which would show how many follies were ripening and check sizes etc which was then followed by the day 21 bloods, sometimes I was asked to go back for repeat scans (very rarely)

AF showed this morning   never thought i'd be happy for her to show her ugle head   but I am, sleeves are rolled up and am ready to tackle cycle 2, It will be great to be focussed unlike last month, surprised I have any colour left in my hair  


Hope you all have a great day

love and kind wishes    

M x


----------



## C0nfused

Hi Just a reminder that Clomid Chat is today 8pm - 9pm in the chat room. Just pop into the lounge and I will set up a seperate room for us x

Jen x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat


----------



## Steph_2001

Hi - just a quicky from me I'm afraid - I apologise now if tmi!!    Went for a pee earlier & there was a spot!!!  There's been nothing since - I think my body is teasing me now, but it's a sign of things to come!! yay!!!!  who would've thought I would've been so grateful for my af!!!     he he 

Hope you all have a good evening!

xxx


----------



## gingerhippy

Hi Isabella, 

Just wanted to say that I am on cycle 3 with Clomid, 50, then 100,then 150. I only had day 21 bloods on cycles 1 and 2 (no ovulation) and then a scan on day 9 of cycle 3, followed by day 21 bloods (waiting for results  ).

So maybe you will get further tests at some point? I would ask though and see what they say!


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Thanks Gingerhippy. Never been any particular concern about my ovulation raised. Clomid 50mg cycle 1 worked just fine, worrying now as no smiley face but fact is may just be the clomid and the fact I'm stressed out of my mind as y mu has been very ill. Essentially everyone figures I'm putting too much pressure on yself with mu being ill, trying to start a business, looking after everyone in the world it seems and the whole baby quest. DH has diagnosed more wine. Have decided it can't hurt given everyone I know probably conceived rat arsed and drank until they found out they were pregannt when they weren't aware they were etc.

Seeing consultant from hell next week hoping for onward referral so I never have to see him again.

Isa x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Guys
No personals I'm afraid except Steph = my AF started with just a spot too so hope it comes x

I am still so uncomfortable and still waiting. Find myself sitting here thinking do I go work tom? or A&E? OR GP again? figure I will decide in the morning!
dilly


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Still no smiley face for me and its now day 15 so basically given up hope. Sick of having a useless body and dreading seeing consultant next week for another round of him telling me I'm just old and some people just can't have kids and should accept it.


----------



## Heluerto

Isabella, don't give up hope - I never get anything on ov sticks, so I dont even bother with them anymore, but my progesterone tests show that I am ovulating with the help of Clomid, so despite the lack of confirmation on the pee sticks, you still have to stay hopeful, try and wait and see whats what.

I am on cycle 4 now, have ovulated each time up to now even on 25mg, this month I am going unmonitored, so not quite sure of my timings, but still trying for the best outcome!


----------



## ccarter020208

hi ladies, hope your all keeping well. well af due today, no sign as yet but got cramps n that so prob on its way  

hope u all have a nice weekend x


----------



## mjp1977

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you are all well  

Isabella - Any joy yet? I really hope so  

Ccarter - I hope AF stays away and the cramps are pg symptoms  

Hope everyone else is well and cycles are going well too    to everyone x

I have started my second round of Clomid today, was used to taking x2 tablets per day, but these new ones are 100mg so I only have to take one which is a bonus.

Hope you all have a good day,

Love and kind wishes

M x


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Hi Mandy, no smiley face again today, now day 14/15 so confused. Clomid worked fine last month so weird. Hoping tommorrow brings a smiley . Good luck on round 2 for you xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening!

Sorry, another quicky from me - my body officially hates me - saw more spotting this morning, thought 'fantastic, here we go I can go & get my bloods done at my local hosp' - and then it stopped!!!!  Have all the feelings, achy, pain, bloated, but still nothing.  If I come on over night then I have to travel 45 minutes away to be stabbed (again) and then travel back home again!!!  Wish it would just be over & done with.

Sorry for the me post.

Hope everyone feels better - sending you all hugz & positive vibes - something will come of all this suffering!!!! Honest!                  

xxxx


----------



## lesleyr

isabella dont pay attention 2 opks'. Clomid mucks up ur cycle it can lengthen and shorten ur cycle, personally i wouldnt waste my money as feel its 2 clinical plus ive got pcos so they dont work 4 me. I just 4go them and have bms atleast every 2nd day. Clomid has mucked my cycles up every cycle(well b4 clomid i was lucky 2 get 1 af a year). 1st cycle no ovualtion 2nd cycle ovulated 3rd cycle zilch and now on cd45 of 4th cycle and zilch so far. Hopefully u have more luck xxx

Ive been on 100mg from day 1 and our pct want allow anhything above that as its not been proven 2 do any good ie, will produce even more folicals but cant say any1 would ovulate. I also only get cd21bloods(actually i get bloods every 7 days from cd20ish), not every cons/doc/clinic likes doing scans alot just do bloods as bloods show alot more up hormanal than a scan can, plus scans cost alot more and nhs r tight wads lol.

Well i had cd45 bloods done 2day as monday theres should a rise so hopefully will b higher but strongly doubt it but thought may aswell as it would be just my luck 2 start provera and miss ovulation or something.

hope every1 is ok x


----------



## weeble101

Hi all 
I've just read through from the beginning and not sure if i'll remember everyone's name just yet, but wanted to say hello.

Just begun my 4th cycle cd3. I really didn't realise this stuff could be quite so manic, and after reading your posts I'm feeling lots less sorry for self.
Just to check - can clomid make you really tearful right at the start like this, or is that just me anyway? Seems like I can't have enough of it in my system yet, but never know. Only remember having se from the middle days b4.

Steph, hope you didn't have to make any middle of night runs - sounds awful.

goodnight and sweet dreams all.


----------



## zoooooommmmm

hi lesley, thanks for the info. I'm using the OPK's mainly because I have to spend a lot of tie away from hope at the mo (mum has been very ill) so been trying to make sure I can be back at the most crucial time! Will wait and see with the bloods now I guess. Before clomid I was boringly regular although had fairly short cycles 25/26 days. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya

Guess what?........ Nothing!!!!  Still sodding nothing!!!  I've been getting pains/twinges/you name it but no af!!!!!    Maybe tomorrow..........


----------



## ccarter020208

steph...no af for me yet either! got all the pains and cramps etc but nothing yet. done a couple of hpt's but they were BFN! oh well, it'll arrive soon enough i suppose

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## mjp1977

Steph - Have you tested?

CCarter - Sorry about your BFN    Hope this month will be your month x

Hope everyone else is well and hopefully looking forward to enjoying the last day of sunshine  

I'm on day 4 now, quite surprised I haven't had any hot flushes or headaches! Feeling really irritable but that's possibly down to AF

Hope you all have a great day x

Love and kind wishes

M x


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening!

Still no af - although I do have more spotting, so fingers crossed it'll come soon.  This waiting is killing me!!  It feels like it's just round the corner.......... oh well, s'pose tomorrow's another day.    

Carter - Hopefully yours will come soon too!         

Mjp - Your really lucky not getting any hot flushes!      

Speak to you all tomorrow!  I'm off to get a white chocolate magnum!  What?!  Chocolate's one of your 5 a day - honest - it comes from a bean!!  Just like wine (it's got grapes in it!!!) he he  Cool, white chocolate magnum & wine - that's 2 of your 5 covered!!!   

xxx


----------



## mjp1977

Good Morning  

What a beautiful morning it is, sun shining  

Steph - I hope you enjoyed your magnum and wine!   glad to know you are eating healthy and thinking of your daily intake!    

Ccarter - How are you getting on?   

Isabella - Any joy yet? Have you had a good weekend?   

Lesleyr - How are you? Hope you are well !   

Sorry if i've missed anyone x Hope you are all well and enjoyed the weekend  

I'm on day 5 now, so far so good, yesterday a little dicey, felt extremely hormonal, as I was drying the pots had a huge urge to smash the lot! Had to go outside and cool down, I don't know anyone who enjoys doing teh dishes but that was ridiculous!!  DH was very understanding (for a change) and made me a nice cup of tea  

Have a lovely day x

Love and best wishes to everyone xx


M x


----------



## zoooooommmmm

MJP - hi, hormonal's good I guess sort of hey shows it doing something ! No smiley face for me, stopped testing now. Bloods this weeks so should know by the end. Seeing consultant later, wish I wasn't.

Hoping for lots of BFP'sfor everyone this month


Isa x


----------



## nesssa

Hello everyone   ,

Steph, hope af has turned up for you and all goes well, I love Magnum white, I think its the best one they have, cant have any myself as I am on the weight watchers points and they tell me they are 9 points.

Carter, any joy yet Hun? I hope af does not come for you and you have a BFP. Sometimes the PG sticks get it wrong with BFN. Keeping everything crossed for you. It would be lovely to have some positive news here.

MJP, hope all your hormones settle down.

Isabelle, thinking of you Hun, hope you get your smiley face and good blood results.

Weeble, hello and welcome.

Hello to anyone I have missed.  

Sorry for the long post that follows, I am on CD 13 of Clomid 50mg cycle 2. According to me I am on day 13 however the nurses at the clinic tell me I am on CD 12. AF came on the 25th Aug, Not sure how I am working this out wrong. Is day one the 1st day you see AF??  

I am busting to tell someone about my first scan  , have not told any of our family and friends because I cant stand admitting I am not normal and that I have fertility problems, I am OK saying it, just get fed up of peoples reactions and sympathy. 
I was not sure what to expect at this scan  , I kept laying there thinking I should be seeing a baby on the screen. Cons first said he could not find my uterus (not quite sure what that is anyway but I know its located down there somewhere) I was panicking when I heard that. Then he was QUIET for AGES  , I kept thinking say something. All I could see on the screen was pictures that looked like little ghosts and the odd black circle. He then said your ovaries are not working well with the clomid, at this stage I was really sad, shaking with nerves thinking about the next thing he was going to say was bad as well. He then said, in one of my ovaries there was an egg (empty) with a blood clot/cist on or around it, he was not sure if it was from the last cycle or this one. In the other Ovary he said there were about 5-6 eggs and two of them where large, ready for ovulation this month he thought although he said I could have already ovulated this month. He said that he was worried as there should only be one. I asked him would that not mean if both were released that we could have twins, he said yes, I said I would not mind twins (would love to have twins) and he went off on one saying that we don't want that and that there is more chance of miscarriage and problems with delivery and all this other stuff. He said that I was very close to him saying no BMS this month(think I would have ignored him though, have been waiting for a PG for nearly 3 years and there could be a higher chance and he is telling me not to go for it.  I thought that was what he was trying to do help me get pg) and that next month he did not want me to take the clomid   I have to go back Wednesday and Friday for more scans.

Anyway enough from me for now.

Sending love and positive wishes to you all.

Nessa xx


----------



## Nutpot

Nesssa, I would have ignored him too. If there is any chance of 1 baby or 2 or even 3 then I would definitely go for it. Yes there can be many complications with mulitple births (I work in a maternity unit) BUT there are also PLENTY of women out there who have had successful pregnancies with twins/triplets. Hope your consultant doesn't give you a hard time about it. By the way a Uterus is another word for your womb.   


Can I get some advice from all you ladies please...........i'm on my second cycle of 50mg clomid and i'm now in my 2ww. Of course i'm desperately hoping that I get a BFP this month but if I don't then i'm meant to be taking 50mg again for my 3rd cycle. Anyway, I have been prescribed 100mg for cycles 4,5 and 6 but i'm SOOOOO tempted to take 100mg next month and skip the 50mg cycle. What do you think? What would you do? I'm just so impatient and want my BFP!!!!
I'm not being monitored as I ovulate on my own naturally and I assume that they are not worried about me taking 100mg otherwise they wouldn't have prescribed it? I wouldn't waste the 50mg tablets though, what i'd do is use all the 100mg and then on my 6th cycle go back to the 50mg for one last attempt! Let me know your thoughts.

N xxx


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening!

Warning - another 'me' post coming up!........

AF started this morning, felt pains, was bleeding more than just spotting (sorry tmi) so went for my bloods, booked my scan for Friday 17th.  Came home went for a wee & guess what?!?!  It's only bloody stopped again!  Now I don't know what to do - do I hope it starts properly again or do I call the hosp & ask for new blood forms?  Help!   

xxxx

ps - Nesssa, I would have ignored him too!!!!


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning!

Just to let you know my af arrived in earnest over night - yay!!!     he he  Didn't really sleep well last night coz I kept thinking of how I was going to explain my boo-boo to the hospital!  But coz I have started properly I'm just gonna let it go, took my first Clomid this morning (along with a handful of painkillers!!!!  )  So my rollercoaster has finally started!  My scan is booked for Friday 17th at 11.30.  It's the same day we're going out for my BIL's birthday!  Luckily we've got the house to ourselves on the Saturday morning!!    Fingers crossed!!

Hope you're all ok.

xxxxxx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Steph,

Yay, glad AF arrived and you can start your 1st round of clomid. Wish you lots of luck hun.

xx


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Ladies 

Steph - So glad Af arrived, wishing you all the luck in the world that this is a successful cycle     

Nessa - How are you doing? I would have to agree with the others and I would go for it! any chance is better than none, normally with multiple pgs you are monitored closely anyway. Good luck     

Nancy - Personally I would go for it! I am currently doing Clomid with no support (100mg) and not experiencing any problems, although i'm not a doctor and know what risks i'm taking. I wish you lots of luck    

Isabella - Are you ok? Hope you are well   

Ccarter - Has AF arrived yet? Hope she stays away and you get a BFP     

Sorry If I've missed anyone, hoe you are all well.

I'm feeling extremely hormonal, more than normal when AF is here, tearful, angry at the slightest things, totally not me. I am trying to help my SIL organise a surprise party for my MIL and FIL for their 50th wedding anniversary, I am desperate not to let anything slip to them but I am finding that I'm being quite off, well in fact allot off with MIL, not intentional because I love her more than possibly imaginable, but it's as though i'm just not in control  
Took last Clomid this morning, quite relieved as I know AF will end soon and we can get on with the cycle, hopefully the hormones will settle a bit.

Hope you all have a good day

Lots of love and best wishes to everyone xx

M xxxx

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Steph_2001

Me again - Just quickly, spotted this article on yahoo news

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20100906/thl-women-would-spend-50-000-on-ivf-d831572.html

It's quite interesting & shows what women would do to have a baby.

xxxx



/links


----------



## ccarter020208

hi sorry no personals, am in work lol

af arrived testerday  

am giving up on it now ladies as been trying for 6 yrs and still no luck, cant take the heartache and disappointment anymore.
i'm grateful for the child i've got and its obviously not meant to be, if it was, it would have happened.

thanks for all your support and that, am just gonna concentrate on the child ive got instead of popping pills and hoping for a miracle for one that i havent, my mum passed away a couple of months ago and made me realise that lifre is short enough without wasting it on dreams as i have a child already, some people havent even got that! I am lucky to have him and a wonderful supportive husband who has gone through hell this past month with me being on the clomid.

good luck with your journeys, i hope you all succeed very soon. 

take care, love Carly xxx


----------



## KatieTiger

Carly, firstly a big hug as you sound like you need one   

It couldn't have been an easy decision to make and I completely know where you are coming from as we've been having similar discussions ourselves as to perhaps we're just not meant to have children and that's what we have to accept.

You clearly have a very supportive family, so take all the time you need with them.

Thinking of you. x


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya everyone 

Carly - Awww sweetie, so sorry to hear that your af arrived         Infertility is a struggle no matter what, it doesn't matter if you are trying for your 1st or 2nd, you still feel the same emotions.  Sending you lots and lots of hugz & pos vibes - you never know something may happen when you least expect it.                 

xxxxxx


----------



## lesleyr

flying visit.

If ur prescribed 50 mg for the 1st 3 cycles then 100mg for the last 3 then do that as clomid is highly effecting over time as gradually gets ur body working so do as u r prescribed no matter how hard and tempting it is xx

Carly hugs hun gtood luck on rest of ur journey whatever u decided 2 do xxxx

Well got fris bloods 2day an once agan theyve risen they r now at 2 not high but its rising so going in fri morning 4 more bloods 2 c if still risen, fingers crossed.

xxxx ladies


----------



## C0nfused

Hi! Just a reminder that clomid chat is on today 8pm - 9pm in the chat room. 

Jen x


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning!

How is everyone today?  Good I hope.   

I feel like absolute pants - it really hurts today     Need more drugs!!!!    he he  Not sure how many more painkillers I can take - better wait for a few hours first me thinks........

xxxx


----------



## nesssa

Morning everyone,

Steph, hope the pain goes away and you are well  . I read that article, I cant blame them spending all that money, I would if I had it. I am worried as I am going private that I don't fall into that trap. NHS wont treat me as my BMI is 32.6 and should be 30   

Carly, sorry to hear you are feeling so low. I totally understand how you feel and I am sure most of the ladies here have felt that way to. I am sending you big hugs Hun    . We are all here if you ever need any support Hun. Hope your emotional pain comes to an end.

Nancy, I agree with Lesley, I would follow what the docs say, I would be so tempted to go straight onto the 100mg though. My cons has told me to stop the clomid next month, I still have them and want to take them but think I will follow his advice.

MJP hope your hormones have settled down Hun. 

Lesley, KatieTiger and anyone else I have forgot hi, hope your both OK.

Just so you guys know, I went this morning for my 2nd scan, eggs are still in the ovary's. I have done some OPKs and they are possitive. Hopefully they or at least one will be released tomorrow as DH is in Bham for the night.  
The cons has said that he wants me to stop the clomid   he thinks that they are overstimulating them. He also wants to do another monitored cycle without no drugs next month. He mentioned that he thought my ovary's looked slightly polycistic and he also said the Emdrimotisis word but I did not catch what he said about it. Can anyone shed any light on polycistic ovary's? I am panicking now. I have my final scan on Friday.

Thanks guys, hope you all have a god day.

Nessa xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya Nesssa - Have a look at this one
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136227.0

It tells you all about PCOS, on the same page it also tells you about endometriosis (I think that's how you spell it!  ).

Being a girl sucks don't it?! he he The things we go thru!

xxxx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Steph, 

Thanks for the link

Nessa

Ps your right being a girl does suck xx


----------



## Florence38

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to say a quick hi and thanks to everyone who replied to my post a couple of weeks ago about my LH blood test.  I've got another question to pose to you ladies if you don't mind.  I had my lap, hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling last week.  I had a lap done last year and all was ok, didn't have any pain afterwards.  All was ok for me this time but in the last couple of days I've developed a niggly pain, a bit sore in my right side and I just wondered if anyone else had had this done and experienced the same.  I'm seeing my Cons next week so will ask him then but just wondered if anyone could put my mind at rest in the meantime?  

Nessa - My cons told me it looked like I had polysistic ovaries and when I had the lap done last week he said my endo had returned but got rid of it.  If you have got endo & pcos your cons should hopefully be able to do a lap and zap it.  I had a lap last year and they got fid of my endo and 2nd try after the lap on Clomid I got a bfp, unfortunately miscarried (but I have now been told that was probably due to elevated natural killer cells).  

Good luck ladies - really hope someone has good news this month!

Florence xx


----------



## C0nfused

Clomid Chat on Now in the chat room http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat come join us!


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

BFN for me today 

Jen x


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning!

Jen - So sorry to hear about your bfn - sending you hugz              .  Fingers crossed for the next cycle!

Well, I thought by today I'd be out of pain - but that's not the case!  I woke up this morning with really bad pains on either side (am guessing ovaries)  Have taken a handful of painkillers and it seems to be subsiding.  I didn't think I'd get ovarian pain until I was ovulating - has anybody else had bad pains on clomid?

It's my last day in my current work today (I'm being re-deployed to another dept due to the end of my fixed term contract - and my new job is within walking distance of my home)  I thought I'd be fine as most of the people I work with closest I've already said goodbye to (coz they're on holiday) but people keep giving me good luck cards & I can feel myself welling up each time!!   Not sure if I'm hormonal - or just moanal!!    

Hope everyone is ok.

xxxxxx


----------



## nesssa

Morning ladies,

Florence, thanks for the advice

Jen Sorry about BFN, wishing you luck for your next cycle.

Steph, its natural to feel like you do, the clomid is probably making you feel a little more hormonal than usual hun.

Nessa xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Ladies
Confused - so sorry for your bfn honey           

Nessa - Hope things are a bit clearer for you, it takes a while to get your head around diagnosis and then half the time they change their mind x

Lesley - How you doing?

Steph - Hope AF is easing up and that this helps you get a bit more regular   

Katie tiger and all the other lurkers and those I have missed     and   

AFM - Well soo confused and dont know what to do for best. Without dragging it out My gp agreed to under my ex cons advice to star me on clomid again as progesterone levels on 21 and 28 show not ovulating (assuming due to pcos as this was diagnosis from lap prior to having ds)as well as dp sperm issues. Cons advised I got tsh.fsh,prolactin,tft, and some other hormones checked on day 1-5 of cycle and a u/s scan to check no changes cyst (these bloods as far as I know were all in normal range). Meanwhile I had a prob bleeding really heavy for few cycles I then skipped a period but had loads pain for 4 weeks (fainted twice) and then gp gave progesterone to bring on a bleed and a week and a half later things have now settled alot although still getting some unexplained period type pain.

Anyway  today had scan and they said everything looks normal! yes NORMAL! I am on day 10 of my cycle and they said there is 3 follicles (did not tell me size or if it looked like I would ovulate and silly me didnt ask! and also that there was some free fluid bhind one ovary which is normal for day 10 of cycle. They did not even say that my ovaries look polycystic and to be honest when I had u/s first time round they said it was normal but on lap cons said that both ovaries were 'bulky' and polycystic in appearence.

Fllowing these investigations I have decided I should get progesterone checked again on days 21 and 28 to confirm not oving again then start the clomid on next cycle ( I have it already) as this was the origonal plan prior to the problem bit in between times. Thing is ,my gp is overseeing it all and he off for 3 weeks and my cons wont want to know without a new refferel from gp which at the moment isnt planned until done 4 cycles of clomid and dp has another semen analysis if not pg by then. if Ispk to another gp they will suggest i get reffered now and wait I will be waiting for months by the time I get seen etc!!!!!!!!!!!  So I am thinking just jog on with the clomid?
any advice/opinions?
sorry lol but feels better getting it out xx

dilly
Florence - Cant help with the pains but hope you get some advice

Carter - not sure if you are lurking but lots of


----------



## lesleyr

steph pain with clomid is unfortunatly very common. Myself personally 1st cycle i was in excruitatin pain, so bad i couldnt move. Gp put me on very strong painkillers along with paracetamol. BUt had 2 live with it as i knew it was the clomid kickin my body in2 shape. xxx

jen sorry hun xx

florence could just b from lap since ur system has been flushed through(if that makes sense) or could just b ur ovaries gettin ready 4 ovulation. Good luck xx

mwah every1 else.,

Im in agony, had dodgy belly all night so got sore bum    plus cramps due 2 it double    not amused oh well/. Gettin bloods done 2mrw again roll on tues results xx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Everyone,

Just had my final scan this morning. Was told no clomid next month as it is causing me cysts and cons does not think that I need it. He said he is going to do me another monitored cycle the month after next so the clomid is fully out of my system and my ovaries are back to normal. He also said that he was not going to charge me for the next monitoring (a saving of £500) and that I definitely ovulated this month (egg was 27mm and today it is over 4cm. I really hope that this month gives me a BFP. He also said that he could not confirm that my ovary was polycistic as the clomid was stimulating my ovary's. Hopefully he can conform the month after next.

Have a lovely Friday and weekend.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## Hopeangel

Hi ladies just want to say hello and introduce myself.  I'm Tracey, have irregular ovulation and conceived #1 on our 4th cycle of clomid @ 100mg 6 years ago, I have a wonderful son who needs a brother or sister.  I have been to see my gp today regarding being referred back to see the consultant at the fertility unit at my local hospital with regards to ttc#2 with clomid.  Not sure what will happen now as from what the gp said that they only fund one go through the nhs? Obviously if I have to pay then so be it.

I seriously need to loose some weight too so the diet plan has started and the excersice regime starts.  

Good luck and babydust to everyone ttc

Tracey


----------



## C0nfused

Thanks everyone ((hugs))

I am feeling better about things now. I nearly forgot to take my tablet this morning then suddenly remembered and took it so cycle 2 of clomid has begun! Fingers crossed for this one! Good news is that when I think my fertile time will be, we are on holiday!! Yay! 

Jen x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya girlies,

We've decided to hop on the train again, I think I'm about CD20 at the moment, so may start our next cycle of clomid on my birthday next week. 

We're paying to see a guy about our reccurent miscarriages, so not sure whether he'll want us to hold off the tx until all the results are in. 

Just really hope and pray that we get somewhere this time. 

SIL just had her baby, it's totally broken us, this is why we know we can't give up just yet. This whole coming to terms with everything is so hard. 

xx


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Everyone  

MandyM - Best of luck with your consultation, I really hope you are able to get some anwers really soon,      

Confused - Best of luck for round 2, Fantastic that you have a holiday to look forward to also plenty of bms      

Hopeangel - Welcome - I am also ttc#2 and approache dthe Gp who said that because I have a son he is unable to put me forward so have to pay private, we have contact details etc but decided to try a few cycles on our own before.  Best of luck      

Nessa - Keeping everything crossed that this is your month x Looking out for that BFP        


LesleyR - I really hope you are feeling better today and the pain has gone, Good luck with your bloods hope you get great results      


Steph - How are you today? I hope the pain has gone, sounds absolutely dreadful, take care       

Sorry if I've missed anyone - lots of love to everyone xx

Sorry for the lack of posts, had quite a tough week.  Had really bad headache for 2 days, it was terrible and made me feel really sick (not good with headaches at the best of times) no other real side effects apart from extremely hormonal.

Hope you have a wonderful weekend

Lots of love and kind wishes

M x


----------



## Dilee-99

Ladies 
Just lost a massive post so no personals now grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Those who have been told that they do not qualify for nhs treatment because they already have children/child may want to investigate further as certanly in my area initial investigations,blood tests,clomid cycles and not sure what else are on nhs. Think ivf,iui etc would not be. It may be that your gp's are vrushing you off or assuming you need specific treatments ivf/iui etc which are not available but alot of other stuff still is!

AFM - Quick question to anyone! As far as I know I do not ovulate naturally (no evidence when bloods been tracked 6x). However I went for a scan on cd10 for other reasons and the sonographer said I had two follicles on my r ovary measuring 18mm and 20mm which from what I read is very good as they are mature. Do you think this means I will ov or is it possible that they mature every cycle but dont burst as the process gets interrupted before then? no posiitve opk yet? only ever had a positive opk the month I concieved ds! Obviously I will be busy in the bedroom anyway and will be having progesterone checked cd 21 & 29.

any clues
Dilly


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening - only quickly again - feel like    today, really queazy & dizzy & def short fuse.  Although it's been quite fun trying to explain that to my 4yr old!  We had a deal, if he was a good boy mummy wouldn't shout at him!   

Will be glad when I've had my scan on Friday to see what's happening in there & whether we can start with the    he he.

Hope you are all having a good weekend - will do personals later - honest.  I just want to lie down now - and carry on reading 'Twilight' for the 2nd time in 2 weeks!  It's such a good book - but now I'm not sure if I want to see the film coz I don't think it'll be as good as the book - Edward's such a lovely character.  I can see why all the teenage girls fell for him!!! he he xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Steph - I saw the movie before reading the books, when my Dad went to put the movie on (he was in hosp at the time) I was totally against watching a movie about vampires, but it is quite good. From reading the book its one of them things where you go - what happened to this bit and that bit and so on!  Have you read New Moon yet?

Dilly - I don't know what to say, I sometimes wonder whether my original day 21 was off because I don't ovulate till day 18/19. But saying that until I had tx I'd never fallen pg so its anyones guess. I wonder if its a case of having immature eggs or something like that. It's worth trying though : ) wishing you loads of luck. 

I read the immunes thread the other day and realised I'd grossly under estimated costs and that kind of thing, I seriously thought that £500 would get the tests done and possibly £100 a month for the meds required. It's £200 for the initial consultation, thats just for them to go hmm, yes, we need to do these tests.     After last night and this morning sobbing my heart out I've realised that we may as well still try with clomid and keep going till my next lap, hopefully my tubes will still be clear. 

I was wondering...

How many cycles of clomid can you have together? How many months do you have to wait between restarting cycles again?

xx


----------



## mjp1977

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

I'm having really sharp pains in my right Ovary, no other symptoms at all now, my moods seem to be back to normal, feel quite chilled and focussed on what i'm doing.  Very vey strange

How's everyone else getting on?

Love and kind wishes


M x


----------



## Heluerto

HEy Dilly - sorry to put a spanner in the works, but going for tracking scans, I was told that I had three follicles, but I went for an early scan the following month (day 5 before taking any Clomid) and two of the follicles (approx 19mm and 22mm) were still there bold as brass and turns out they are actually cysts that arent doing anything!  That said, with the help of Clomid I HAVE been ovulating each month, and for tracking purposes, because of the early scan, they knew to ignore the two on my left ovary as they aren't gonna pop any eggs.  As for the size of them, apparently they are not an issue, if they double in size they may try to remove them.

I'm on round four at the moment, AF due next Sunday at a guess, unless I am lucky enough to be successful this month.  We shall just have to wait and see.  Still trying to lose weight in order to get IVF come Christmas.  I think I've managed about 2lb in the past month - not good.


----------



## mjp1977

Evening Ladies,

Heluerto,  Have you ever had to take Metformin for your PCOS? I found it helped a great deal, along with helping with the weight loss and a few other PCOS symptoms, I'm not diabetic!

Hope everyone else is well and having a good day!

Love and kind wishes

Mandy x


----------



## Heluerto

Yep, I was put on Metformin a couple of years ago and promptly put 1/2 stone on.  The doctor took me back off it and put me on Orlestat instead, which really helped with the weight loss, but now I'm on Clomid, I've been taken off that (unknown effect it could have on pregnancy).  I've managed to maintain my weight since I came off it, which is better than I've managed previously, but not managed to shift any weight.  I did start upping my gym workouts, but have been away for the past three weeks, so need to get back into it again.


----------



## nesssa

Hi Ladies,

Hello to all of you guys, I can never remember everyones names - sorry.

Heluerto - I am in the same boat as you, tryting to lose weight as well, BMI is 32 but NHS docs told me they would not even give me clomid until I reached BMI 30 (2 stone loss) so I decided to go private and was prescribed clomid which now I have been told is not needed as they feel I am ovulating on my own. If that is the case I am not sure why pregnancy is not happening as Hubby is all fine in that department. I am really hoping like you that this month will be a successful one for me.

Steph, Hope your well and not in pain now.

Am on cycle day 21, should have bloods done tomorrow and Friday, hopefully they will be good as previously my progesterone has been low (10-12 and 21)

Love Nessa xx


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Ladies,

Nessa - Good luck with your bloods     that this is your month, look forward to your BFP x It will happen x   

Heluerto - Well done on the weight loss, it's not easy but your losing it, and I admire you for being strict on the gym workouts, well done and good luck, you will reach your goal x     

MandyM- I really hope that the clomid works for you so you do not have to undergo any other treatments, you'll get there!        

Steph2001 - How are you doing?

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all well and anyone who has had bloods and scans, I pray that they all went well and positive for you!

I have had really bad pains today, we have not had bms because they are so bad, can't quite tell if they are ovary pain, but its really really sore    Had a really crazy busy day today too so had no time to gather myself until now.



Have a good evening

Love and kind wishes

Mandy x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Mandy - hopefully it is like ovulation pains, I had a positive OPK on my first cycle and some pretty grim pains, I def ov'd that month. I can't really describe them, but they weren't all that pleasant. Keeping everything crossed for you chick. 

Nessa - loads of luck for your Day 21/22 really hope you get a better result this month. 

Heluerto - I found when my PCOS had a flare that nothing at all could really be done to shift the weight, it was totally stubborn, so so annoying! I found if I tried to do anything that more or less involved starving myself - even tho I was eating what could have been called sensibly, I'd have hypo's and feel totally grim and have to binge on sugar. I think at my worst I had to have like 6 weetabix covered in golden syrup just to stop me shaking. My weight goes in cycles though, I go from being really skinny (but I think that was more of a stress thin) to really overweight, hopefully at the moment with keeping myself so busy i'm settling ok at the mo. 

Had a horrific day, another day with my new niece, DH totally broke down holding her, we're sort of going through the whole grieving process for the pg's we lost this year. His family gave me such dirty looks, I tried to stay calm, but I really wanted to shout at them that I didn't choose to have these problems, not everyone can look down a mans pants and fall pg. I didn't choose to have issues carrying a baby. 

Had tender boobs so was hoping that maybe as a birthday treat (due on Saturday) we could be blessed naturally, but I think its mostly wishful thinking. 

xx


----------



## Heluerto

I seem to get sore boobs most months since I started on Clomid, but last night I was woken up by them - chaffed nipples or so it seemed.  absolute agony.


----------



## nesssa

Morning Everyone,

Thanks for all of your kind wishes for my bloods, I went this morning at 7.30am to do my first test. I have got to go again on Friday. I am desperate to get a good result this time, never had a result over 21 but cons thinks they were doing them to early but lets wait and see what happens.

Steph, hope your well Hun, not heard from you in a while.

MandyM, I so know how you feel Hun about the in laws, my sis in law decided to have kids and within two weeks she was PG. She is PG now and all I hear about is her and her bloody PG and if its not that then its about her 1st child. I just want to shout at MIL FOR FXXK Sake, will you shut up. I have been trying for 2 and a half bloody years and still no joy. MIL looks at me funny, maybe its just me. I hate the sympathy looks that they give you. We have to keep trying and stay positive. Try and keep calm and positive Hun.

Helurto, hope your OK now Hun and not in pain. I heard sore boobs are signs of high progesterone.

MJP, hope your not in pain and its all passed. We seem to all be in pain this month with the clomid.

Dilly how are you. Hope all is OK.

Wishing everyone good luck for this month that we get our BFP

Love Nessa


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Everyone x

MandyM - I totally understand how you feel about your in-laws, making me think of how you are feeling has made me cry because i have felt that way too, when my dh and I were ttc the 1st time round, we had x4 m/c, the 3rd was quite traumatic as I was actually with family breaking the news that we were pg, my cousin announced later that day that she was pg with her 3rd so she could get a local authority house, talk about tear my heart out and stamp on it, plus we had the usual comments you are greated with, oh your trying to hard, stop thinking about it and it will happen WTF, do you actually understand what we've been through? and being compared to dh cousin who had IVF.  Its extremely hard to stay cool and not say anything in retaliation especially when the losses are still extremely raw, I do sympathise, try and grit your teeth and possibly take them to one side and explain how you feel??  Thinking of you and pray that you have a fab birthday treat a glorious BFP xx   

Nessa - Keeping everything crossed for you that all is well,   that you get your BFP xx

Hope everyone else is well and you are having a good day, will try and post more later

Love and kind wishes

Mandy x

Heluerto - Hope your boobies


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening girlies!!

Sorry for the lack of posts!  It's been a really higgledy-piggledy week   !  My DS started school last week & this week he finishes at 13.15 , just after I finish work so I haven't had a chance to get on the pc.

Apologies now for the lack of personals!   

My af has finally finished & apart from the searing pain last week I've had very little in the way of aches/pains - which makes me wonder if anything is happening down there!    I have my scan on Friday at 11.30 - am a bit nervous.  It's been 6 years since I last took clomid & I can't remember what happened to me last time.

We're out on friday night to celebrate BIL's birthday - if the scan goes well & bms is allowed then I will be sober - if it doesn't go well then I'm gonna have a bloody good night!!!!   he he.

Have been thinking about clomid & I think it stands for Causes Lots Of Moodswings InDeed!!!

Hope you are all ok.

xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey Ladies

How are you all? sorry life has been rather busy!

Steph - Good luck with the scan and this cycle. What CD are you on? keep us informed   

Nessa - Good luck with the blood results? hate waititng BIG TIME! but hope fully will be worth the wait!

MJP - Hope you are well and the pains have subsided! its horrible when you cant bms as it makes it all so much worse as you know it means its not gonna happen! too many times I have cringed through the pain barrier   


Heleurto - Thanks for the advice and warning about cysts, it has crossed my mind as goes with the pain I been having but sonographer didnt even consider them to be anythiong other than follicles and when positive opk followed on Sat & Sun I have got my hopes up!! I guess if I had last positve opk I will have oved Mon or tues which is not great as only got bms in sat and sun as dp away til tom but fingers crossed and I am oficially putting myself on the two week wait!! Do you think I should get progesterone done on cd21 as usual or go for friday cd19? scan was cd 10 and measured 18mm and 20mm but opk's were cd 12 and 13 so should be ontrack for 28ay cycle?

Lesley - where are ya hon? all ok?

Mandy - Really hope you are feeling better, must be very hard for you and people really should not find it so hard to understand if they have children themselves they ought to know how precious they are and how damm lucky they are. sore boobies are a good sign but just too either way but at lea\st if its not pg its the beginning of another cycle!

not sure who asked about clomid cycles, how many etc. Think it varies and depends on infertility reason and clinic. Mine has saidc 4 months but have known 6 8 and 12 months non stop cycles x
shahina, Carter and any other lurkers


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi,

Dilly - hope you're ok hun, I think I asked on a separate thread about how many you can have. It's horrid having the same symptoms pre af as to pre testing and that kind of thing. Must be natures way of torturing us!

Steph - good luck for the scan, really hope it goes well for you. There's no harm in the odd glass or two if you're going to be    that night anyway.

Mandy - I'm so sorry about the experience you had with your cousin, I can't begin to imagine how you felt about it all. I remember coming back from the EPAU and my SIL begging me to go round, I was the first person to see her BFP's which should have been an amazing moment but I'd just had the scan to confirm everything had been evacuated    she knew this too. Really hope this is your lucky cycle. Hopefully our perfect angels are just waiting for us, our time will come, thats what I keep telling myself. 

Nessa - in a way I'm glad its not just me, they really don't have a clue do they. Y'day MIL said to DH - oh you're being through strong through this, ooh and you! I don't even think its true empathy, more of an embarrassment because they don't really know what to say. Really hope the bloods show a positive result thing month, hopefully it'll be you that can chat your SIL's ear off about being pg etc. You totally deserve to be OTT about it!

Heluerto - is it just me to do you sometimes poke them to make sure they still hurt?

Bought another big lot of tests from amazon to keep testing and stuff. 

xx


----------



## Heluerto

lol!!!! MandyM - brilliant - sometimes yes I do!!! Right now though, I can feel quite clearly that it hurts, no need to touch anything. And yes Nessa, it would make sence on the high progesterone, as my results for the first three months were 60, >190 and 118, so looks like I get pretty high readings on Clomid (although they lowered my dose after the >190.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Thanks chick, you make me feel relatively normal lol! Yep they're still hurting!!

Did some more tests today, mixed bag really, but we've had 4 with visible lines, no sunlight / halogen lights / phone lights, just plain old visible lines. We know this means bugger all and it can disapeer before the big day. But praying to god that we get blessed with a miracle.

The hard thing is, do we still go to the appt tomorrow with my gynae to beg for meds, I picked up my clomid today, had a bit of a defiant attitude that we'd probably be needing it by Sunday. 

Just did a little dance around DH about having lines on the tests, its a big thing he's acknowledging them, sounds silly but he must have so many defence mechanisms for the losses we've had. 

xx


----------



## lesleyr

mandym hun i really hope they lines stick around 4 u this time, uve been through so much i really  hope this is ur time hun, i mean that from the bottom of my heart xx As 4 dh's family stuff them, they aint worth it. Uve got each other and thats all u need, u dont need them ok so dont let them get 2 u. THey arent ur family through choice they r ur hubbies family and ur huge pain in the side so 4get them cause u know that they will b all sweetness and light  when u do have a baby xxxx

Im same my boobs have been killing me since startin clomid its murder xx

Well didnt get bloods done on fri i was in bed really not well and in agony with a major dodgy belly was not good, Mind u the belly was fine fri it was just the cramps that were killin me but its all over now just still tired. So got bloods done on Tue morning and 2day i phoned up 4 my results and i nearly collapsed!!!! 34.6!!!!!!!!!!!!! cd 56 bloods and i finally ovulated!!!!! SO im ovulatin late 40's early 50s. SO i couldve been ovulating each cycle but wasnt letting myself cause was taking provera after a certain amount of time. So now girlies im on the 2ww!!! Im in shock, after mnths of feeling a failure ive ovulated, thats on 4th cycle!!!!!!!

HUgs 2 every1 else


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Ladies  

MandyM - Wow Fingers Crossed For you, I know exactly what you are saying, my DH was excatly the same! It's really hard! Praying the lines stay Good Luck xx         

LesleyR - Soory you were poorly, Fantastic News re your bloods, oooh how exciting praying this is your month, have everything crossed for you            


Heluerto - How are you doing? Hope things are going well xx      


Steph - Hope your Ds enjoyed school, my Ds also started school last week, Hope you are well and all going well       

Hi to everyone else, hope your cycles are going well and  health is good.

I was really emotional yesterday really happy and buzzing one minute and extremely angry the next, good old clomid, feel as though my nipples were going to come off getting into bed last night, extremely painful, the joys of clomid. The pains only lasted for a day so started bms the next day, I really hope it was ovulation pains, was not pleasant and sympathise with anyone who has that pain each month.

Hope you all have a good day

Love and kind wishes


Mandy x


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya - only a quicky - we're off out in a minute   

Was really nervous (cd12) had my scan - they didn't see anything but cysts on my right ovary but on the 2nd ovary they scanned there was 1 lonely follicle!!  Was so worried that there weren't going to be any.  So they said to have bms every other day, but every day can't hurt can it? he he    

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!!

xxxx


----------



## mjp1977

Evening,

Steph - I wouldn't imagine it would do any harm, would have thought it would be better!!!  Good luck xx Have everything crossed for you xx    

Hope everone is well and have a great weekend planned xx

Love and kind wishes

M x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey Ladies
not really up to personlas but a few notes....
Lesley - Well done hon! its definitly food for thought, my cycles can be very lonh but never had bloods beyond day 28 x

Steph - great to hear about your follicle. Did they say how big? I have read that bms every other day can increase chances as it allows a larger volume of sperm to build up in one ejaculation thus increasing the chance of a swimmer reaching the eggy!

mjp,nessa and everyon else hi and     

afm 2ww is driving me nuts, cd 21 on monday so will get bloods and fairly confident i have oved but not confident about conception chances as bms was not ideally timed x

dilly


----------



## Hopeangel

Heluerto said:


> Yep, I was put on Metformin a couple of years ago and promptly put 1/2 stone on. The doctor took me back off it and put me on Orlestat instead, which really helped with the weight loss, but now I'm on Clomid, I've been taken off that (unknown effect it could have on pregnancy). I've managed to maintain my weight since I came off it, which is better than I've managed previously, but not managed to shift any weight. I did start upping my gym workouts, but have been away for the past three weeks, so need to get back into it again.


Can I ask what taking orlestat is like? I have seen my GP about loosing weight and asked about the one that you can buy at the chemist and he suggested seeing the nurse at our practice who specialises in weight loss, he said that she can prescribe orlestat as the one that you get at the chemist is weaker. Just trying to arrange to see nurse, unfortunatley my practice don't consider people who work and the nurse only works certain times


----------



## shahina

Hello lovely ladies, hope everyone is well.

I'm on my first cycle of clomid and i have just finished taking my last pill today. 
Sorry, this is really embarassing to ask but how many days after the last pill must DH and I start   . My consultant did not give me any advise.

I also bought a ovulation kit. Is this likely to give me an accurate result?

Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks you,
Love Shahina


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all well and enjoying your weekend.

I'm really really struggling   been in floods of tears    I feel so hormonal, its tearing me apart, I feel so out of control    

Sorry for the moan  

Lots of love

M x


----------



## Steph_2001

M - That's why we're here!  You can tell us everything & we'll be here to support you & give you hugz!              It's better out than in - if you try not to cry you'll just bottle it all up & then explode!  Well, maybe not physically but you might be worse off emotionally - let it out I say!  The moodswing bit will be over soon, then you'll think 'what was that all about?!'.  Where abouts are you in your cycle?

xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Shahina - I would start doing ovulation tests from cd 10 if you have plenty and test as per instructions. I would also bms every other day roughly  from cd10 through to cd20 althoguh regularly throughout your cycle should keep things covered.

mjp       

Hows it going Stef?
Dilly


----------



## Steph_2001

Hi Dilly - Getting there - I may or may not be ovulating so fingers crossed!!!  Hopefully we won't be too tired tonight!     he he

xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

haha lol, its pathetic isnt it when u know you gotta you dont really wanna? we didnt bms as much as would have liked. fairly sure I ov'd though as got spots and boobs hurt    cd 21 bloods tom!! just pleased to have (fingers crossed) o'ved but cant help praying for a natural miracle too!!

do you use ov kits?
dilly


----------



## Steph_2001

Nope, funds are kinda tight at the moment - have been buying my pg tests from pound shop     he he  Am just guessing that it's around now since my scan was on cd12 & the follicle looked quite big. 

xxxx


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Ladies,

Firstly, I just want to say thank you for the support yesterday, I was in a really bad place! still feel extremely sensitive and what happened at home didn't help matters either, thanks again, I wouldn't be able to get through this without you           

Steph - I buy my tests from ebay, 25 for £3, they are the sensitive ones too, I got them previously from the same seller when ttc#1  fingers crossed you are lucky this month        

Hi to everyone else, sorry not much time for personals, I will come back later when I have a few mins!

Have a lovely morning,

Thanks again

Love and kind wishes


M x


----------



## lesleyr

shahina - if u dont know when u def ovulate have bms atleast every 2nd day once af stops until af appears or until day or 2 after u ovulate. If ur not sure when u ovulate then just have bms every 2nd day and hopefully u catch it as u can ovulate any time ie, cd8 2 (like me!!!!!) around cd 50ish. As 4 opks just depends as clomid can effect them, also so can pcos. I dont use them personally as ive got pcos and feel they r 2 clinical(even tho being trying 3yrs lol) but i know alot of woman use them, its just down 2 personal choice. They dont tell u when u ovulate tho, they just detect the surge- that is cd11 u get a happy face u will ovulate anytime from now until next couple of days. U need 2 take them at same time in afternoon everyday so it can be a hassle. Good luck tho xx

Well cd62, since sat had tender boobs, crampy uncomfortable feeling and felt sick this morning but not paying attention 2 any of the signs anymore lol just dont want 2 get hopes up lol.

xxx every1


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

Just thought I would post an update, sorry i've been awol for a while, just been so busy with lots going on. I'm on cycle 2 of clomid now and have been having several side effects this cycle.  

Headaches, feeling queezy, moodyness.. not sure if its related but recently been coughing and having trouble with my asthma too. 

Jen x


----------



## nesssa

Morning Ladies,

I hope your all well and not sufferring too much. 

Not much happening my end, am on CD 28 today, AF should arrive tomorrow or Thursday and am definitely not going to do a PG test as I know it will be a BFN and I will get all upset again. 
I have been told that my blood test came back under 30 but around the 26 mark. Feel really upset about that as I have seen on goggle that over 30 ovulation takes place (even though cons did say I ovulated when he did my internal scans). Anyway cons has said no clomid next cycle and we have to do another monitored cycle the following cycle (back to the beginning again)

Hope your all well.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Nessa - Dont get too wrapped up in figures as progesterone levels vary greatly and although they say 30n/mol indicates ovulation mine was only 22 on cd 21 and I know i ov'd on cd14 so blood was tested on correct day and I concieved had concieved my son so was also pregnant on cd21 whichin theory should also raise progesterone further and indicate higher levels!      for ya hon x

I'm cd 22 today, got tender boobs and ittle cramps but think the tenderness is just because I ov'd which I am not used too lol! hopefully get blood results from yest later x stupidly did a test yest which is riduculous as only 6/7 dpo!

dilly


----------



## nesssa

Hi Dilly, 

Thanks for that, at least I have some hope for the future. 

I did a pg test, I know I said I would not but I could not resist. Got a BFN but AF has still not shown her ugly head..Am a little down as another friend has just announced that she is PG. Also have been told that I can't take clomid anymore so that I can have a monitored cycle the cycle after this one. I will have have to keep trying and wait for these two cycles to pass so my cons can give us a diagnosis. 
I look around all of my family and friends and can honestly say that we are the only childless couple. I really do not think that this is going to happen naturally and even with IVF. Everyone keeps telling me to forget about it but can someone please tell me how. 

Hope everyone is well.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## mjp1977

Good Morning Ladies,

Nessa sending huge, bucket loads of                           , when you want something so badly, it's impossible to forget it!! hopefully if you have to have a monitored cycle (hope you get your bfp!!!) you will be advised what the next step will be!  I know it's really really hard but try and keep your chin up and stay focussed and stay positive.  After 5+ years, endless cycles of clomid and Ovarian drilling, I was told that was it, no chance, hence why we started fostering then we received a call from a specialist asking to see us, assured us he could help (I was scepticle to say the least!) 2 months later a BFP  I know each situation is different and yours is different to mine, but you must believe it will happen!!!                 

hope the rest of you ladies are well and doing good in your cycles.  i will try and post later, having a bizzare morning!!

love and kind wishes


Mandy x


----------



## zoooooommmmm

well I didn't ovulate last month apparently even with the clomid. Having a month off this month as lots of crap going on. I actually hate my consultant, aah feels so much better for saying it.


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening!

Is anyone else finding 'signs' in everything they do at the moment? Or is it just me?   When I make my cup of tea in the morning, after I've put the teabag in the bin, I always stir it again to make sure that the sugar has disolved - when I did that this morning I stirred my tea & thought 'that feels a bit thick for sugar' - it was another teabag!!!! Now I'm thinking 'ooooo is it a sign - 2 in 1 cup!' - I think I'm losing it - I'm looking for signs everywhere!!!

Not sure if I've ovulated yet - we're doing what the hosp said - bms every other day, thought my boobs felt sore earlier but I think I'm just analysing every pain/twinge/feeling.

Hopefully someone soon will get a lovely, whopping, great big bfp - everyone seems to be feeling down at the moment - sending you all hugz!!! [mmmmmmmwah!]          

xxxx



PS - sorry for lack of personals!! been really lax at the mo! xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi all
sorry no personals just about me lol!

soooooooooooo confused! U/S scan cd 10 showed two follicles measuring 18mm and 20mm, positive opk on cd12 and cd13, progesterone level on cd22 bloods 0.4n/mol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hence not ovulated but had lh surge? everything else on scan looked normal!!

starting clomid next cycle so roll on cd1! 
dilly


----------



## nesssa

Good afternoon ladies,

Steph, since I have been TTC I have been seeing signs and analysing EVERYTHING. You are not going crazy on your own Hun. Hope your OK.

Dilly, I am confused to, my last cycle sounds like yours, had the scans CD 12, CD14 & CD16, was told I had 2 large eggs and that I Ovulated (between CD 14 & CD 16, Had HG surge CD 13, got bloods done on CD 21 & CD 23 at 26 and 23 no PG though as AF arrived last night :-((  This cycle monitoring is confusing me to. Cons said on the scan and after he reviewed bloods that he was happy I ovulated even though progesterone was low. Don't know what to think anymore. This roller coster is making me emotionally exhausted. Good luck with your clomid for your next cycle.

Hello  to everyone else.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya

It really is emotionally exhausting - you spend such a lot of energy worrying/analysing/thinking about so many different things that some your head gets a bit    - nurse said last week that I wouldn't need any more bloods done when af comes next time.  I thought you had to have your bloods done each time.  I can't keep up!

xxx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Steph,

Tell me about it, I think the bloods come down to money Hun. I was only having a monitored cycle so my bloods were only taken on one cycle. 

Nessa xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Girls

Nessa -  If your progesterone was 23 and 26 this is low according to the has to be over 30n/mol rule. are they definitly talking about measurments in n/mol? however as said before mine was only 21n/mol on cd21 when I had ov'ed and concieved.    honey and if they were scanning you and thuink u ov'ed naturally they are prob accurate which is fantastic news for you x

Steph - My cycles have never been monitored with scans on nhs but always bloods on cd21 and cd28 to confirm ovulation!!!! cant believe anywhere would not do this?

AFM - Seen gp (not mine) discussed everything and got the go ahead to start clomid next cycle, just      that af appears or else will have to go down the provera route again!!!

  hello everyone else   
dilly


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi, can I join in on this talk? I noticed some of the recent posts that people have put ring true with me today with crazy clomid doing crazy things. I'm on my third cycle of clomid and my first two cycles had me ovulating but my follicle scan today showed that there are no follicles ready   I'm cd11 today so they're going to try re-scanning me on cd16 just in caase but it's not looking good for me this month  Then next month I'm having a dye test so no ttc then either. I'm so upset as had been responding to the clomid 50mg so well from the off.

Does anyone know why it can work for a bit and then just stop working? Is this likely to be a blip and things will work again on my next cycle at the same dose, or would they increase the dose? And does anyone think my scan on cd16 might be good news? 

Sorry for lots of questions, but it was the rubbish nurse on today and she didn't answer any of my questions properly at all 

Thanks x


----------



## mjp1977

Morning Ladies,

How are you all?

JAJ1 - Welcome - Sorry you had a rubbish nurse dealing with you, it feels like forever ago that I was on monitored cycles so Im a bit rusty, but I want to wish you luck with your next scans and hope you have some big fat follies!! after I had my lap and ovarian drilling, my clomid was increased as it was having no effect at all at 50mg, so it is possible they may choose to increase the dose, depending on what the dye test shows.  
            
Steph - have you managed to persuade your Dr to do bloods on your next cycle? It really is strange that they dont scan and check bloods!! Good Luck xx            

Dilly - Fingers crossed for the Clomid xx Hope the side effects are minimal/0 for you too              

Nessa - Fantastic news that you Ovulated, Fingers crossed for that BFP            

AFM - Hormones seem to have calmed down, (.) (.) extremely sore/painfull even to wear a bra   finding it difficult to resisit the temptation to POAS as DH bough home a huge bundle of the things    bit confused as to how long I should wait as last cycle was so long when they are normally 29/30 days!

Hope you all have a great day

Love and kind wishes

Mandy x

Sorry if I've missed anyone xx


----------



## shahina

Dilly, Lesley and anyone else that responded to my post - THANK YOU.

I'm on cd12, and i dont think i'm going to ovulate! I've been testing everyday since i've come off clomid and have not got the smiley face on the ovulation stick.

I had no side effects or symtoms whilst on the clomid. Sometimes i wish i was feeling "crazy", then at least i would know it was doing something.

Mandy, you mentioned you got ovulation testing sticks for £3 or so, can you tell me what website you bought them from?I bought a pack of 20 and it cost me £40! Its really expensive.

Nessa, keep your chin up and dont let infertility get you down. I know how you feel. Personally, its difficult being the only childless couple amongst friends and family.Infertility got me down really badly last year and it was putting a strain on my marriage. The only thing i could think about was babies. I was selfish and so consumed in my thoughts that i was neclecting my husband and the wider family.
Then my younger sister became really ill and we were told she would die. After 3 months in intensive care and another 3 months in hospital she finally recovered.(She contracted swine flu)
I remember holding her lifeless hand and saying "please god, let my sister live, i dont care it i never have a child".
Sometimes we forget what we have in life, dont let infertility consume you. Infertility does get me down, and i want nothing more then a child of my own, but i dont think about it like i use too. Life is too short. It really is.

Hello to all the other newbies and wishing and praying that we all get out BFP!

Lots of love
Shahina


----------



## shahina

Jaj, sorry i cant answer any of your questions as I'm on my first cycle of clomid. But I'm sure one of the other lovely ladies on this board will pop in soon to give you some advise.
However, you mention that your due to have a dye test done next month. Your doctor/consultant should have done this before they put you on clomid.
I had my HSG done last October and the dye was not spilling on both sides, thats when they decided to check me via laparoscopy op.
Hopefully everything will be ok with you, but i would def ask the doctor why it wasn't done before you were put on clomid.

Dilly, I was reading one of your old posts and you mention your concerns about egg depletion. I can assure you that not having a period does not mean your having premature ovarian failure(POF).
I too had the same conerns when i first started ttc. I suffer from ammenhorea and i can count the number of times ive had a natural period (3 times only). However my FSH is around 4, which means i've got normal reserves of eggs.

I have a friend who suffered from POF at the age of 25. She had a period every month like clockwork. She never thought for one second that she was going through a peri menapause. After 6 years of trying she finally got her BFP using donor eggs and she is expecting twins this coming Jan.

I'm going on abit now, but what i'm essentially trying to say is that if your really concerned about egg depletion, i would get my FSH levels checked again. Anything less then 10 is apparently good and anything above that may indicate POF.
Another test is called AMH, apparently its more precise, but not done on the NHS, but you could get it done privately for about £100.

Clomid should not be given to women who have POF.

Anyway, i hope this helps.

All the best to you all.
Love Shahina

Shahina


----------



## Jelly Baby

Thanks for the replies   I'm compiling a list of questions for the nurses on Tuesday and will go armed to my appointment with a little list! I did think it was odd that they didn't check my tubes before giving me clomid as if they are blocked or damaged in any way then the 3 months of clomid I've taken were a waste of time and a waste of precious goes of clomid   I assumed it was a resource thing as they would probably end up doing more dye's than they needed to on people that could just get pregnant on their first, second or third round of clomid. Sigh, wish I was a doctor and knew everything about fertility treatment so I could tell them what I needed doing!  I'm trying to be positive as even if I get no follies this cycle, at least it means I can get straight on with the dye test without wasting any more time. It's a pretty weak positive slant but I'm trying not to let this blip (hopefully a very short lived blip) consume me


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Girls
Hope you all having a great weekend!
Does anyone have to use provera/northisterone regularly to bring on af? if so what cycle day do you take it, think I was told wiat till cd36 but not sure x
dilly


----------



## mjp1977

Good Morning Ladies,

Shahina - I do not buy OPK's as I found them not to be really reliable due to the PCOS, I buy HPT from Ebay, there are a number of specialist sellers/ shops I buy 25 for £3, I know the same seller sells OPK for roughly the same price, I have used this seller perviously (when ttc~1) so know they are reputable and supply a good service - Hope this helps!!      

Jaj1 - Great that you are all prepared with your list of questions, I hope you have a satisfying consultation!  I wish you lots of luck and look forward to hearing about it!          

Dilly - Sorry you had a crappy cycle this time, praying that AF shows so you can have a good one with Clomid, and that beautiful BFP           

Nessa - Hope you are well and feeling good!!            


Lesleyr - I hope the chaos is settling, and that all is going really well, look  forward to hearing from you!          

Steph - hope you are well!!          


Hi to everyone else I have missed xx     


Well I could not resist any longer, have been feeling really off, yesterday was sick quite alot, sore (.)(.) just yeuk, was not sure whether it was stress as having a few problems with DFS.  I did a POAS this morning and got  , very faint but the line is there nonethe less.  I honestly did not expect it to happen so quick, especially after the 6 1/2 years the first time around.  I'm in total shock to say the least!!!

Hope you all have a good day!

Love and kind wishes

Mandy xx

Hope this is the start of a trend for the rest of you wonderful ladies!

I pray I have not upset anyone!


----------



## Dilee-99

Mandy - CONGRATULATIONS HONEY THATS GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

          THAT YOUR LINE GETS DARKER AND LIL ONE SNUGGLES IN TIGHTLY X

DILLY


----------



## Steph_2001

Oh mandy - that's fantabulous news!!!!!! Yay!!!!!               spin     I'm so pleased for you!!!! Yay!!  You can't upset anyone with your news - it's what everyone wants, to hear about more girlies getting bfp's - it gives us hope!  I bet it doesn't feel real for you does it? he he

Quicky about me - Am having probs telling myself that I'm on the 2ww.  The last 2ww I was on (for the ICSI) I did nothing for the 1st week - hubby sent me to the sofa to let the embies settle in, but this time I don't know what's happening.  My other problem is that I don't know when to take the 2ww from.  My mum said to take it from the scan, but I was cd12 then & I hadn't ovulated as we could see the follie on screen.  Do I take it from cd14 or just see what happens?

Hope you are all ok - well, I know Mandy is! he he  Nice one missy!!

xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

steph - I think because you dont have AF's so have nothing to go by you should stick by the 28 day cycle assuming ovulation on cd14. Are you having any more scans or just bloods for progesterone?

Well AF due today and no sign yet      oh well fingers crossed wont keep me waiting!

dilly


----------



## Steph_2001

Thanx Dilly - have you done a pg test yet?  I think I'll wait til next sunday, should be cd28 then. 

xxx


----------



## mjp1977

Morning,

Thanks for the lovely messages, what a wonderful bunch you are mmmmmmmmwwwwwwah     x   I can't really believe it, especially after it being to early, I must have done a million and one POAS just to make sure! Going to Dr this morning so can arrange early scan like I had previously and Bloods.  Aaahhhhh I cant believe it, feel so different to any previous too!

I'm praying this is the start of a roll for everyone x                               

I will come back later and do some personals x

Have a lovely morning,

Love and kind wishes



Mandy xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Seph - cd29 for me today. I have tested but know I did not ovulate therefore no chance of being pg! had progesterone bloods today to check in case late ov. Will hopefullt get provera later in week if no af. Wahat cycle day were you advised to normally take provera to induce af?

dilly


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi Dilly, I've been told to take provera on cd35/36 if no af and after getting a false pg test but was told that if it turned out I was pg after all then provera wouldn't do any harm, but isn't ideal to take it if pg though x


----------



## shahina

Mandy, Congratulation on your BFP. So pleased for you. Hope you have an easy 9 months and have a successful delivery of a healthy baby.

Hope we all get some good news like this.

Take Care
Shahina


----------



## nesssa

Good morning ladies, I hope you are all well.

Mandy, Congrats on your BFP hun, am really happy for you. xx

Not taking clomid this cycle so next month I can have a monitored cycle again.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Dilly - The hosp said that due to the clomid I should be a normal 28/30 day cycle - if I don't have af by day 35 to give them a ring & they'll give me something - am guessing provera.  I think I am on cd23 (my brain's not working! he he)  I said to dh last night that I'm kinda worried coz I can't feel anything happening 'down there'! he he  Although I did feel a bit teary yesterday afternoon - does that mean anything's happening?  Or just that I'm hormonal/moanal!

xxx


----------



## mo:-D

Congrats Mandy!!! Really lovely news!! Can't wait for a bfp!!! eeeek! Exciting xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Shahina - you've been robbed hun. On amazon if you put in ovulation predictor kits, there's two different types, I've always used the cheap ones where you have to collect a sample of urine (a tupperware tub will do - not very sexy but its practical) and you dip the test in an analyse the colour of the control / test lines after 5 minutes. They've always worked for me. 

MJP - I think I replied to your other post on the BFP board - it really is fantastic news hun : ) 

I'm just going to be loitering for a bit, we were due to start clomid on the 19th and then we got caught naturally, I've got probs with multiple misc so it ended the same way, even after getting lots of people to pray for us, I even found a church in Bristol that is dedicated to the patron saint of pregnant women. I thought if that didn't work nothing would - but it didn't. The good thing is after going to the EPAU (I hate these places) we've got a referrral to a recurrent mc clinic. So thats all good. 

I hope lots more bfp's come over here, also remember that sometimes if you have to stop clomid for whatever reason, it can kick start your body naturally into action. I've never ever ovulated naturally until I took clomid. 

xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Mrs M and welcome to the clomid boards, we don't mind you hanging around until you are on clomid    
   for your mc's   I guess that you won't be starting clomid until you have been refered to the mc clinic  don't you just hate when they leave you in limbo   

MJP Am I waiting until I put you on the clomid BFP list  You have been the first for a while, lets hope you have started a ball rolling     

^Fairydust^


----------



## mjp1977

Hi everyone  

I hope you are all well      

shellebell - I'm happy for my details to be posted, Thank you    

Steph - Any news yet? I'm hoping this is the start of a roll for all you ladies             

Mo - Looking forward to hearing about your BFP too!              

Mrs Maguire - I sent you a pm! I hope you are well, how are you feeling about your upcoming appointment?

Nessa - I hope you are well, before you know it you will be starting the Clomid again, hopefully you won't have to!! Thinking of you x        


Hi to everyone, hope you are all well and your cycles are going well with not many side effect hopefully none so you are feeling good!

Love and kind wishes

mandy xxx

Never give up  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heluerto

Well done Mandy!!  happy for you!

Just a quick one from me - still here, still trying, still checking in and catching up.  I'm on round 5 now, so only this and the next one left.  Then see whats what.


----------



## Steph_2001

Hi

Am on cd25 and have been having some niggly, twingy feelings 'down there' - it's been kinda achy, didn't think I'd get af feelings so early.  Do you think 2moro would be 2 early to test?

xxxx


----------



## mjp1977

Evening Ladies 


Steph - I would, I did mine on day 23!!!! let me know how you get on!!!              

Heluerto - Good luck, lets hope this is the final one and the roll continues and you get your BFP!!!             !  

Hi to everyone else    

Love and kind wishes

Mandy xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey Ladies

Steph - I have known people to get positive test from 9 days post ovulation and other people to get false negative at 7 weeks gestation so really is a mine field!! let us know     

Started progesterone today to roll on AF and start clomid at last!

spk soon
dilly x


----------



## Steph_2001

Hi

Did test this morning & it's a  -   am gonna do another one on Sunday, but I'm not too hopeful - when we had the ICSI the result came up straight away. Looks like I'll doing another cycle of clomid. We have a follow up appt thru for the hosp for 20th Dec - great! same week as christmas 

Have had a blub this morning, but I think when I tell dh at lunchtime there's gonna be more  - I can feel myself welling up as I'm typing this.

Ho hum, [deep breath] still have to carry on my day.................. maybe that red wine in the cupboard isn't looking so bad after all!

Sorry for the downer post, will perk up later - honest! 

xxxxxx


----------



## mjp1977

Hi Everyone,

Steph - Please don't be down, you probably just don't have enough hormones to change the test! try again tomorrow or in a couple of days!!! It's really hard mmmmwwwwwah                  the first one I did was the clear blue digital and is said not pregnant, then the test strips that you have to dip in, came up positive, so it can also depend how sensitive the tests are xx chin up sweetie xx  Do you feel any different?

Love and kind wishes

Mandy xxx


----------



## Steph_2001

I don't really know, I keep getting twinges which keeps getting my hopes up but in my head all I can see is that single line on the stick.  Will try again tomorrow & Sunday - better get my tush to the poundshop & get some more!!!  Thanks for trying to cheer me up though!   

xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

stop poas early    after being on the site for way too many years   I can say it very often doesn't give you a right result   And I think the poundshop ones are not very sensitive for early testing


----------



## Heluerto

I make sure now that I dont text until I am well and truly late - that way, I usually dont end up wasting a test at all.  I also think its better keeping your whole mind feeling positive about it all, testing early and getting a negative gives you the negative vibe way too early!


----------



## nesssa

Good Afternoon ladies,

Steph, Hun I know exactly how you feel Hun, maybe the test was a little early Hun, don't get down until AF arrives. How long are your cycles?. I usually test on CD28 even though my cycles are 30 days. I just can't wait. I try to make myself wait but I just cant. I know your down but try not to be. Sending you lots of hugs xx

I hope everyone is OK.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Thanx for all your messages - perhaps I might spend some £££ on a proper test then.

Nesssa - my cycles can be 30, 35, 40, 60 days long normally - not sure what the clomid is going to do to them.

xxx


----------



## shahina

Hello lovely ladies, hope your all doing well on this lovely morning.

Mrs M, thanks for the info. Guess i did get robbed with the price i paid for the ovulation test kit. I've had a look on line and then are so much cheaper. Will give that a go next time.

Dilly, all the best with your first cycle on clomid.

Everyone else    (Sorry for the lack of personals)

I guess i spoke to early the other day when i said i didnt think i would ovulate. I did I think. Yipeeeeeeee.
First time i got an LH surge and was estatic to see the smiley face on the digutal ovulation test.

I got the surge yesterday morning (CD19). Does this mean i'm officially on 2ww? DH and I are still trying in the bedroom dept to catch it!

Please pray that it work.

Take care all.
Love
Shahina


----------



## Shellebell

hiya hun, the surge hopefully means you will ov roughly 24-36 hours later I think


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya

Just to let you know that I did another pg test this morning & it was a bfn again - expected it though coz (tmi warning!!) usually when I'm due there's a weird odour when I go for a pee & I had that this morning.  Hopefully af will arrive quickly & then we can get on with cycle 2.

xxxx


----------



## shahina

Shelley, thanks for the info.

Steph, so sorry that it didn't work first time   . Remain   , i'm sure its bound to happen soon.
I'm also on my first cycle of clomid and I want it to work first time so badly. But what will be will be.
Infertility can get us done, but it wont defeat us. We just gotta brush ourselves off and try again. Wishing you lots of luck for round 2.


----------



## zoooooommmmm

started bleeding today day 22, v early for me, shocked


----------



## mjp1977

Morning ladies,

Isabella - Is it AF? could be implantation bleed especially as it is so early!             

Shahina - Good luck with this cycle, fingers crossed!           

Shellebell - How are you doing?     

Steph - Are you doing good?      

Hello to everyone else       

Hope you all have a lovely day!


Love and kind wishes


mandy xxx


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning - only quick - should be working     

Isabella - That does sound very early, me's thinking implantation bleed too - fingers crossed!!         

On my front, starting of af today, so hopefully tomorrow will be cd1 & then I can start cycle 2 on Thursday

xxxx


----------



## nesssa

Morning Ladies,

Isabella, I really hope its inplantation blood for you.

Nothing from my end.

have a nice day all of you Love Nessa xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

seems a lot, didn't do clomid this month, too upset my mum died. Probably just stress, will have to get myself to chemists to pick up clomid as have to take days 2 -6 so have to start tommorrow I guess. Still tried this month, even with everything else, prayed for my little miracle and as ever nothing.


----------



## zoooooommmmm

please help me someone dont know what to do, its just brown bleeding, so is it day 1??


----------



## nesssa

Morning everyone.

Isabella, Hun I don't know what to suggest have you spoken to nurse/doc? I would do that just in case its implantation blood and not AF. I have had brown blood at start of AF before but it usually clears up. What CD are you on? Good Luck

Hope everyone else is OK.

Nothing from my end today, Am on CD 14 and just want AF to arrive ASAP so I can go on and have my monitored cycle next month.

Love Nessa


----------



## Steph_2001

Hiya

Isabella - So sorry to hear about your mum        I can't imagine what you must be going thru!!  Sending you more hugz - you need it           When my af starts it usually starts with a brown bleed (no idea why) and then after a day/2 days/few days it turns into normal af.  Do you get lots of pain with your af's?  I'm on transexamic acid tablets to help reduce the bleeding/clots am wondering if the brown blood is stuff that couldn't get out at the time.

xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

CD1 is classed as full flow red blood. Not spotting/Brown/discharge
Quite a lot of clinics will say that this has to happen before 3pm, if after the following day is CD1
I would suggest that if this is happening earlier than you would expect AF to turn up you must do a pg test, but if it's CD20's of a 38sih day cycle normally if could just be stress or a slight bleed/discharge from ov/implantation 

Nothing is ever simple round here      

But I have to say alll the above is just general and wether this is normal for your other cycles and you have discussed with your clinic etc


----------



## lolah

Hi all

Hope you dont mind me butting in but was wondering if anyone had ever had to alternate their dosage of clomid? ie 25mg one day and then 50 the next?

I know I have to entrust my clinic to do what they think is best but this has really baffled me


----------



## Shellebell

It's to try and get the exact dose for you without over stim hun   
I have to do the same with my thyroxine


----------



## lolah

Shellebell

Still baffled    I was on 50 mg for first 2 cycles and ov'd on both, it was on the last cycle (this one) that I had a episode of slight spotting around cd9/10 plus my lining was only 4mm on cd 11 (although ov'd late, cd17/1 so that could be as to why, I did mention the pressure and pain on ov this month so maybe thats why, Im just not sure for what exact reason alternating it is for xxx


----------



## Shellebell

So if the 50mg is too much for you (poss effecting lining and causing pain/large folicles) it could be that dropping you to 25mg will be too low to have any effect on you at all. So by alternating the doseage you are taking an inbetween dose.


----------



## lolah

Thank you 

Will soon find out when im scanned next cycle I guess, fingers crossed my body prefers this dosage! xxx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey peeps.

I'm sorry I've not been on for ages - home computer has been out of action due to falling out with SKY - so I've only been able to lurk here and there at work! 

I am almost through my second cycle of clomid, this time 2 follicles, I think I must have ovulated last Friday ish.
I don't think I'm pregs as I feel much the same as normal - I have sore boobs and tummy pains like I will start my period in the next week ( this is CD25 and normally I have around 32-35 days in a cycle).

Please can I ask, how early can you use early pregnancy tests?  I have the cheap and cheerful ones off ebay/babymad?  

Can't beleive how negative I feel about things today  - I think I am starting to get the fear that this will never happen for me, which I know is ridiculous as I have 4 cycles left after this one. 

Really hoping for some BFP's from everyone soon     
GL xxxx


----------



## mjp1977

Hi ladies,

Geordie Lou - I did my test on day 23 and got faint positive, I got my tests from Ebay too, they were 10mlui  , which is very early, I did them everyday until last week (just to make sure also my Dr does not want to see me and have a confirmation even though they know my history  )  Let me know how you get on!!          

Torilou - How long do you have to wait before your next scan? Hope you find your perfect dose!!         

Isabella - How are you doing? Hope you are well!!         

Steph - Hope you are well x           

Nessa - How are you doing sweetie?           


Shellebelle - Hope you are well x          

Sorry if i've missed anyone! love to you all xx         


Love and kind wishes


Mandy xx


----------



## lolah

mjp

Not sure yet hun, still waiting for af to arrive to start next cycle of clomid so would imagine a couple of weeks yet xxx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Thanks Mandy!

You've given me hope it could be my turn one of these days, and I tell you what that will be an amazing day!   
The preg tests I have are 20 mlui so less sensitive  - I might try one this weekend and see.  I feel like my AF is coming soon just the regular pains etc but there's still a chance.  
In the mean time I'll see if I can get some 10 mlui tests as they sound much better.

Afternoon everyone! xx


----------



## Heluerto

Hey Torilu - was just lookin at your ticker and was going to make one similar - except it doesn't go back far enough for how long I've been trying!


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Hi, just to let you know AF started, and how, truly horrible and won't give you TMI. So back on the Clomid happy go round again and as ever hoping maybe I'll get a break at some point. Hope all well. Not feeling ver chatty at the mo sorry.


----------



## Steph_2001

Morning!

Isabella - Sorry to hear af started, sending you hugz            

Not much on my side, CD2 today so took clomid tablet no.1 for round 2.  Scan is booked for 19th Oct.

Hope you are well!

xxxx


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

I'm really sorry for going AWOL! Cycle two of clomid was much worse than cycle one! I was getting so many headaches and my moodyness etc was so much worse too. Also been having trouble with a cough which triggers my asthma, not sure if this is linked to the tablets or not. 

Unfortunately it hasnt worked for us, so cycle three starts tomorrow! I just hope it wont be any worse than last cycle.

Hope you are all ok?

Jen x


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hey,

I think I'm about CD18 post miscarriage, wondering whether to bother adding in clomid before the tests, I think the pharmacy still has some of my clomid... will have to check that out. 

Hope everyone is ok, it's gone quite quiet here...

xx


----------



## Nutpot

Hi girls, Can 100mg of clomid give you extreme pregnancy symptoms? I was on 50mg for 2 months and felt nothing but this month increased to 100mg and I now REALLY feel pregnant (can't even touch my boobs cause they are soooooo sore, had exact same symptoms in April with a BFP)! My test day is Friday the 15th but I did a sneaky early test today which came out as a BFN. I know that is a bit too early but if i'm not pregnant then clomid is playing a very cruel trick on me!!!! xxx


----------



## lolah

Nancy

Im only on 50mg (going down for next month) and my boobs get like that when unfortunatly im not pg, horrendous "do not touch" kind of pain, it actually makes me feel sick, its a different type of sore I find than when pg, not sure what causes it either as dont tend to suffer hugely with it pms wise so would say defo clomid related xxx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi Nancy

Like Tirolou I have been getting hideous pain in b**bs week before AF - much worse than before I started taking clomid.  Hope you feel better soon hon.

Well AF is kind of here kind of not - who can tell!!  I'm not pregs anyway  
Nevemind hopefully next cycle (number 3 of 6 )will be the one that works.

Just thinking - has anyone bought clomid off the internet? I only have 6 months of clomid from the hospital.  Was thinking maybe I should buy a few more rounds of the internet but have endometriosis so worry about growth?

Happy Monday girls.

XX


----------



## Heluerto

Apparently the boob hurting is the progesterone levels.  This is certainly a really good sign of ovulation, but as the past 4 months on clomid have confirmed, sore boobs is not an exclusive sign of pregnancy.  I have sore (.)(.) again this month already, but only the same as last month and the month before which were all negative cycles.

Still I am hoping for more success this month, but all I can do is wait.

Had a 2 hour cuddle with a friends 4 week old baby on Saturday - I was very brave and didnt cry once, well, until I got half way home!!

Also had a massive sob last night watching "Single Dad" on telly - Anyone else see it?


----------



## Shellebell

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"

Sorry had to post this, you do need to be monitored on clomid or any other meds as over time you could respond too well for example, as it does build up and stay in your system for a while after taking it


----------



## zoooooommmmm

I really don't think buying Clomid off the internet is a good idea at all. Who knows what you'd end up with and there's a reason for limiting people to six which isn't just cost but the increased risks etc.

Isa


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

I just wanted to add that I think you're better off getting a private script from your GP/Gynae etc. I've seen some dreadful things on tv of the meds being cut with allsorts. 

The online chemists that are reputable won't sell it without a script. 

My quick story was back in July time I decided to up the dose by myself as I thought it would guarantee a BFP, I was already on 100mg so I thought adding another 50mg wouldn't hurt. I was so so ill, DH was that scared that he binned my clomid. (Luckily consultant prescribed some more recently.

It's just not worth the risk hun. I know how desperate you must be feeling as we're all in the same boat, but honestly after my personal experience with my own stupidity I would definitely advise against it.

xx


----------



## Dilee-99

I get sore boobs leading up to AF even if my AF dont actually arrive without provera and also even when I dont ov and my progesterone is 0.4mg on day 21/28.

sorry not posting much been very busy and lil man been poorly as well as a short holiday! 

afm - My af didnt show up again (didnt ov last cycle) and had to have provera so am now finally bleeding and have began round 1 of clomid starting at 50mg. I am in excruciating pain on lead up and with last couple of periods though!

dilly


----------



## nesssa

Morning Ladies,

Dilly, good luck with round 1.

Nessa xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Morning all, just finished taking the crazy pills. It's cycle 3 for me. Am being a mody cow apparently, even more so than usual. So hopefully it's working not I'm just now officially a grumpy old woman.

Love to all

Isa x


----------



## Heluerto

I keep getting a funny twinge on the left side of my belly.  Not sure if I should worry, or just put it down to Clomid.


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi all,

Many thanks for advice re buying clomid.  Feel a bit stupid about it all now and could easily put it down to AF blues, I will take your advice on board and will be sticking to prescibed meds only. 
MrsMaguire, your story was frightening, glad you're ok hon.
Thanks again and apologies girls, I shouldn't really have posted it in the first place  

AF is very painful!  Worse I think on clomid!  

Thanks again guys xx


----------



## AngelMoon

Hi there ladies  

I'm Ros, 30, married for nearly 5 years and have Molly who turned 3 years old yesterday - a Clomid miracle  

Today was the start of my Clomid Rollercoaster as we're trying for another baby and unfortunately have no chance of it happening naturally. 

I have PCOS and very few periods (actually I've had about 12 natural periods in my life). Luckily I've just finished a period so on day 22 I need to get blood tests done, then if I have another period next month (which I really am not counting on) then I can start the Clomid on day 2. However I'm thinking it will most likely be that I have to take Noresthisterone to induce a bleed, then begin the Clomid. 

Hopefullly I've posted in the right place, if not my apologies. 

x


----------



## lolah

Now I feel like a wally! Rang clinic today as thought I was cd1 and its all stopped! Very strange and not sure whats going on to be honest, it started last night as red blood but its gone brown today and now stopped, has anyone else had anything like this on clomid, I used to spot pink/brown for a day or 2 before af in the past but never red as that usually does mean af doesnt it?

Not sure I trust my judgement on anything nowadays, this ttc really does mess your head up!

xxx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi Tirolou,

I've had what sounds like the same kind of thing this month.  I used to have up to a week of brown and then the proper stuff.  This month I thought I started with the proper stuff then it went brown and stopped on the same day.  Then came back properly next day.  So my CD1 feels like day 2 really!
Hope it sorts out ok.  Always worth rining the fert nurses if you're unsure as they're always excellent and might know if this is clomid related.

GL x


----------



## lolah

Thanks Geordie

No sign of it returning at the moment but have fingers crossed! Rang the clinic and got the same old answer, stress can cause it! Well I wasnt stressed until I was told that yet again! Every fertility problem seems to be caused by stress with their same old answers!

They already were aware last month that clomid might be making my lining thin and all I can seem to find about missing a af is anovulation (they said I did) or a lining problem!  Just dont understand why they arent looking into that or doing something about it

Have just sat down and bawled my eyes out as really not sure what to make of all this anymore, havnt even had cd3 bloods done and I was under the impression thats a basic test that should of been done before any sort of treatment

xxx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Geordie and Torilou, I had similar too. Makes me feel less stressed that it's not just me so thanks for posting.


----------



## Nutpot

Tested 3 days early today with an ultra sensitive NHS test and it was a BFN. Think it's all over for this month    

Hey ho, on to round 4 xxx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Nancy,

Sorry about your BFN hunny. Thinking of you. I know everyone says to stay possitive but I know how hard that it in reality.

Good luck with round 4 hun xx

Nesssa xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi All,

Tirolou, I'm so sorry you feel so bad.  It's just the worst sometimes I know, sometimes it feels like torment.  But hopefully we will all get our BFP and it will be worth all the rubbish we've had to go through.  

Nancy, sorry about your BFN -that sucks.  Hope you have someone around to give you lots of  

IsabellaSky - good to know there's some other folk out there with such sucky periods haha!  

Nessa, how's it going?
GL xx


----------



## lolah

Isabella

Did your eventually turn up then?  x

Geordie

Cant believe how stressed I feel today! Have told oh defo dtd tonight and see if that shakes it up a bit and brings af on    x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi Tirolou

Well it's always worth a go haha!  

x


----------



## nesssa

Hi GL,

I am ok. am on CD 21 today so waiting for AF to arrive so I can have a monitored cycle next month. I have given up on PG, hopefully I can get some help/direction next month.

Hope all you ladies are ok.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey Nesssa,

Hope you have some supportive help and direction next month and that you get your BFP  

Xx


----------



## nesssa

Hi GL,

Thanks so much. I doubt I will get my BFP this month as nothing is different bit at least next month I will hopefully have some direction and move forward.

Thanks again

Keeping everything crossed for all you ladies out there for some Bps this month 

Love Nessa xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Geordie Lou, oh yes it popped up, was the most horrid thing I've ever had in my whole life of having AF's, all seemed to come out in two days, grossness beyond belief. Have done my clomid round this month and keep going etc hey.


----------



## Geordie Lou

Can't tell you how much better I feel hearing that other people have had ultra mega gross AF's too!  Not that I don't feel sorry for you all because I really do!  But just that it makes me feel a bit better knowing I'm not the only one haha!  

x


----------



## Shellebell

thats the joy of Fertility Friends, you pretty much always find someone that has been through the same/similar


----------



## Shellebell

AngelMoon said:


> Hi there ladies
> 
> I'm Ros, 30, married for nearly 5 years and have Molly who turned 3 years old yesterday - a Clomid miracle
> 
> Today was the start of my Clomid Rollercoaster as we're trying for another baby and unfortunately have no chance of it happening naturally.
> 
> I have PCOS and very few periods (actually I've had about 12 natural periods in my life). Luckily I've just finished a period so on day 22 I need to get blood tests done, then if I have another period next month (which I really am not counting on) then I can start the Clomid on day 2. However I'm thinking it will most likely be that I have to take Noresthisterone to induce a bleed, then begin the Clomid.
> 
> Hopefullly I've posted in the right place, if not my apologies.
> 
> x


Hi Angel Moon
I have merged you in with the clomid chatter thread hun


----------



## nesssa

Hi Angel Moon,

I just wanted to welcome you and wish you luck. I hope that you have another little miracle and soon.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## lolah

Well somethings happening! Hoping this is af but only thing is,  tmi and I apologise profusly but its black! Is this normal? xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Lou - please don't apologise hun, its something that must have crossed everyones mind at some point. If it was regulated better then it'd be fine, but there's a reason its on prescription. It actually cost me more self medicating, as by doing it that way I got mild OHSS as well, my GP said because my consultant was in a different hospital he'd have to deal with the OHSS as it wasn't his speciality, my consultant had no idea how to treat OHSS so he was telling me to contact the fertility unit at my local hospital, who also wouldn't treat me because I wasn't under them for the tx. We ended up paying £200 for a private scan and consult which confirm fluid in my lower abdomen, just got given a sheet on how to control it. I'm glad in a way that I can share this with you if it means that you don't go down the same route as me. But please please don't feel silly. Infertility makes you feel so desperate at times.

Hope everyone else is ok. 

I'm pretty sure the boob pain is something to do with prog levels, some women get this as standard before their AF. We got pg and my boobs grew really quick, but unfortunately when we lost it they preceeded to shrink back to normal    

I hope we see some BFP's soon : ) 

xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey,

Tirolou, ooft I'm not sure about black stuff  - migh just be the end of the old stuff and beginning of the new but I'm not sure.  Hope you find out and get proper AF soon!

MrsMaguire - thanks for your lovely words.  It's amazing how desperate I feel sometimes about this, and then the next day I can be totally different and really positive.  I think it's hard because it's completely outside of my control.  Having a positive day today and thinking that anything is possible, and that I could be sat here with a baby in my arms this time next year - it's definately a possibility.
Definately will avoid anything other than prescription meds, your experience sounds awful and like you say it ended up being more of a cost to get sorted in the end.  Thanks for letting me know about your experience as it has definately helped me think through things properly.

GL  x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Just wondering if anyone feels that clomid has affected their weight?  I feel huge, am on CD5.
Jeans are nipping like never before and I think I'm eating normally. 

x


----------



## AngelMoon

Shellebell said:


> AngelMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there ladies
> 
> I'm Ros, 30, married for nearly 5 years and have Molly who turned 3 years old yesterday - a Clomid miracle
> 
> Today was the start of my Clomid Rollercoaster as we're trying for another baby and unfortunately have no chance of it happening naturally.
> 
> I have PCOS and very few periods (actually I've had about 12 natural periods in my life). Luckily I've just finished a period so on day 22 I need to get blood tests done, then if I have another period next month (which I really am not counting on) then I can start the Clomid on day 2. However I'm thinking it will most likely be that I have to take Noresthisterone to induce a bleed, then begin the Clomid.
> 
> Hopefullly I've posted in the right place, if not my apologies.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angel Moon
> I have merged you in with the clomid chatter thread hun
Click to expand...

Thank you Shellebelle & Nessa xx


----------



## shahina

Angelmoon, welcome to the board. Looks like your daughter shares the same birthday as me. So happy belated birthday to her.

IsabelleSky     . So sorry to hear about the loss of your mum. Hoping each day get easier.

My day 21 blood confirmed that i did ovulate on my first cycle of clomid, but unfortunately, it was a BFN. Starting the progesterone tablets again from tommorrow. Hoping round 2 is the one.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies. 

Shahina


----------



## Heluerto

Well, this is last chance saloon for me - Month Six on Clomid.  Some months its easier to take than others when AF comes to call, this month was a particularly tough month for me.  Can't seem to stop crying.


----------



## Geordie Lou

Heluerto, I just wanted to say I'm so sorry you're feeling low.  It sucks and I hope this month is your month.  
GLx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Hugs Huluerto x


----------



## leann

Hi ladies,

Can i join you?   

Currently on my 4th cycle of clomid but this is the first month of tracking. Scans today (CD16) showed i have 2 follies which have grown to 21mm & 23mm   ...

Also got stabbed with a needle    to bring on ovulation!

This is most definatly the most positive news weve had to date!

So keeping everything crossed and hoping for a miracle!

Would love to hear what sort of follicles sizes you guys are getting? xxx


----------



## nesssa

Hello Ladies,

Heluerto, I understand how you feel, last month I was really sad and down hun, sorry its not your month this time, I hope next month you will get your BFP. I am on CD 27 and really want to test. I am not sure, I am going out of my mind and trying to not test because I don't think I can cope with a BFN AGAIN.

Leann, welcome hun. I was scanned the month before last and follies where 23mm and 16mm. If AF arrives at the end of this week I will have another monitored cycle.

Hope all you other ladies are well. It would be lovely to hear about some BFPs this month so we can all have hope.

love Nessa xx


----------



## Steph_2001

Evening!!

Sorry I've been awol for a while!  Been kinda struggling with this cycle - pg is all I seem to be thinking of & it's starting to drive me   .

Had my scan today, not good news - no follicles!  Last month I had 1, but there's nothing this month so the nurse has given me Provera, just in case, and said for me to try 100mg & during my next mid-cycle scan to have a pct test (post coital test) - nothing like under pressure nookie eh?!  It's bad enough when you know you have to have bms on certain days but this is just..........   - sorry it's a down post - my mum has bought me a bottle of baileys after what happened today (she went with me for the scan, good job too coz I'd still be in the car park    ) have had a few tears today but I really feel like I need a good blub to get everything out of my system - also have some toffee muffins!

Good luck to everyone on their cycles out there - will do some personals later - honest!

xxxxxx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Steph,

Sorry your cycle this month is not going well Hun, sending you lots and lots of hugs. Hope you enjoyed the Baileys and toffee muffins.

Hope everything is OK for all you other lovely ladies out there.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## leann

Hi ladies,

Had my HCG trigger shot yesterday (1st one ever) and have been having really bad stomach cramps all day today - kinda feels like im gonna get a really nasty AF    On top of that i was sick before (mind you could put that down to my metaformin)...

Coz its my first time not sure if this is normal?! Any info would be great   

Thanks guys xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

Everytime I think it can't get worse it just does. Day 17 and had some bleeding when I went to the toilet this morning, guess its failed yet again. Why oh why can't it just be my turn?


----------



## Amy N

hey there ladies, thought id join in, hope you dont mind!!!

IM 25, andDH 31, was diagnosed with PCOS @19.We were reffered to fertility clinic july 09, after ttc unsuccessfully for just under 12 months. Had 6 cycles of clomid 50mg, 100mg and 150mg between jan-june2010, with no response at all. ive taken metformin for nearly 2 years, but not even had AF. 
I had ovarian drilling 5 weeks ago, and still awaiting any positive results from that. (i thought i had AF but the bleeding lasted 3 weeks, and im currently taking norethisterone to stop the bleeding). just feel like every step of the way something goes wrong. i want to be positive but just feel like in the last 2 1/2 years havent really gotten anywhwere!!

Im due to see consultant agian on the 15th of november, when they will restart clomid. im a little apprehensive about taking it again, as had no response at all on the previous 6 cycles, but supose iv got to follow there advice!!

good luck to everyone, and i hope that we all get our BFP's really soon!!!!  

Amy

x


----------



## nesssa

Good Afternoon Ladies

I hope everyone is well and had a nice weekend ) My weekend was packed as usual.

Welcome Amy, wishing you luck for your appointment on the 15th. I am convinced that I have PCOS, I have been on google and notice I have hair on my chin and upper lip, also have noticed the AF is quite short now.

Isabella sorry your down at the moment, I feel exactly the way you do Hun, when is it going to be our turn.

Hello Steph, Dilly, Mandy, Hurtelo and anyone else that I have missed sorry. 

AFM I have had my AF, am on CF 5 now. Am waiting for appointment for my monitored cycle this month. Did not take any clomid last month as was told not to. 

Wishing every one well 

Love Nessa xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

I honestly don't think I can stand a lot more. I was terrified to start bleeding at day 17 and the hospital were like oh well just pretend its day 17 and we'll call it an abnormal bleed. Couldn't get a GP appointment either so basically feel totally unsupported and terrified. Spoke to the fertility clinic today and again they were like, oh well these things happen when you get old, I'm 38 ffs not 423. I no longer feel like a person, just a problem. Why can't they be nice or helpful just once? Not sure what I'd do without the other laies on here.


----------



## Geordie Lou

Isabella just wanted to post quickly I'm so sorry you've not been well supported today that sucks.


----------



## lolah

Just checking in ladies, off to have my scan tomorow so keeping my fingers crossed my lining isnt thin yet again this month! Will be interesting to see with the combination of clomid im on whether its made a difference this month, hope your all well xxx


----------



## leahsparkle

Hi My name is Leah and i have only started taking Clomid 2 days ago so came across your chat and it has been really helpful, hope theres room for 1 more xx


----------



## stephb

Hi Everyone
Hope you don't mind me joining this thread 
I am on day 4 on my first course of Clomid and i have my first acupuncture appt next Tuesday so starting to feel slightly nervous.....
have been reading this thread and have found lots of helpful things so thanks!!
Steph 
xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey all

welcome newbies, glad you want to join us!

My posts are a bit far and few between atm! cd 21 tom so bloods for me but not feeling too confident although a very faint line on ov stick cd 12 for the second cycle in a row but didnt ov last time so think its just that I am producing some LH but not adaquate amounts x

spk soon 
dilly x


----------



## Heluerto

welome to the newbies!  Good luck with it all.


----------



## lolah

Well had my scan earlier this week which showed lining was loads better! 8.1! Nice follie etc and then early hours this morning I all but had to stop my hubby ringing a ambulance!!The pain was horrific! Not sure I can carry on like this, have spoken to clinic and they do think it is ovulation but that maybe clomid isnt for me if its doing this so have to wait until the end of this cycle to see what happens, gutted really as not sure what else thay can prescribe so may have to rapidly start saving to get something else private xxx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Everyone,

Welcome to all the newbies. I hope everyone is well. Thank God it's Friday, I think I am going to open a bottle of wine, I have had a mad week.  I am having a halloween party tomorrow. Have cleaned house from top to bottom and put up the decs, now all I have to do is sit down and relax oh and cook tomorrow.

I had a scan today CD9 (2nd cycle without clomid) there was a lot of ummmm and arrrrr. All I managed to get was I need to be scanned on Monday as I have lots of eggs, he wants to check on Mon to see if two eggs are maturing ready for OV. Wish me luck. He also mentioned that he might put me back on clomid but on 25mg. If 50 did not do anything I cant see what 25mg is going to do.

Hope everyone is OK and cycles are going well. Enjoy Halloween.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## bella1690

hi my daughter is just back from hospital and very upset as doc says her results from blood test were only 2.5 what does this mean


----------



## Dilee-99

were they progesterone tests? what day of her cycle?


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hey ladies,

Went for my CD21 bloods this morning and was having an awful time of it - I've been so emotional this month and had a hard time of it yesturday doing christmas shopping for my nephews and goddaughter - I love shopping for them but it's hard sometimes if you know what I mean - I just wish I was shopping for my own little one too. Also all of Aberdeen seems pregnant at the minute - wherever I look there are pregnant women - and the fertility clinic where I have my blood took is within the maternity hospital, so it's hard going.
Anyway - blood test results come through in the afternoon in Aberdeen and I've just had mine and am over the moon.  It was a wopping 94!  This time last year it was under 10 and this is the first very high result I've ever had. 
It means alot - I know it doesn't mean I will get a BFP - but it's a small success and I'm thrilled.  Talk about emotional rollercoaster  

Nessa hon just wanted to say all the best for tomorrow!  
Tirolou hope your pain has gone and you will get support from the clinic as to your next step.
Bella - did your daughter get any more info from the doctor?
Everyone else   and hope weekend is going well for you.

Lots of love GL xx


----------



## lolah

Geordielou

Fantastic result of your bloods! Have never had a figure like that before, lets hope it meant more than one eggie! xx


----------



## nesssa

Morning Ladies,

I hope everyone is well and had a good weekend. I had a lovely time on Sat at the party.

Just got back from my scan, am on CD 12 and was told egg/follicle has grown but not by a lot, its 13mm, have to go back on Thurs for another scan but he thinks that I will not ov this month. I test with the OPK and usually always get a positive on or around day 14. My progesterone has never been above 25 (even on 50mg clomid), I am thinking that maybe I am am not ov but am getting a surge. Does anyone know what size egg should be before it will get released?? He also mentioned to the nurse something about ENDO does anyone know what this means, he said as I have a myomectomy scar its hard to tell? I am so confused now.


GeordieLou, _ I totally understand what you mean about buying clothes/toys for kids, and don't worry its not only Aberdeen where everyone is pregnant, its Bedfordshire and MK as well. Really happy about your bloods, hope we have a BFP this month. 

Love Nessa xx


----------



## shahina

Hi, I'm hoping that someone can help me here. 
I have been on the progesterone only pill for 10 days. Its been 6 days since i took the last pill and was expecting my period to start. Is it normal that AF has not come yet? Has anyone on here not had a period after taking the progesterone only pill?

Thanks
S


----------



## Heluerto

Geordie Lou said:


> - I just wish I was shopping for my own little one too. Also all of Aberdeen seems pregnant at the minute - wherever I look there are pregnant women - and the fertility clinic where I have my blood took is within the maternity hospital, so it's hard going.


Apparently there is a baby boom right now, loads of babies due and they are putting it down to people being snowed in!!! Its really difficult when things are connected in hospitals. If I go to get a scan at my local hospital, everything on the walls is baby this and baby that, all the magazines too. And it makes me feel sick when couples come out and sit in the waiting room gazing at their baby scan photos, when I'm sitting there to discover how big my cysts are etc. Ads on the telly - or even on places like ******** drive me mad too. Another Christmas without a little one of our own to buy for, and the hope that next year things will be different! At least this time next year, I'm pretty certain to say that I will either have had a baby, be pregnant or have started on the adoption process. Its over 10 years of trying now for me and my head and my heart just cant take much more of this. This last month of Clomid feels like my last hope - I'm nowhere near the weight I need to be for IVF (they said I needed to be at weight by Christmas to qualify) so its pay for our own cycle after this if the private hospital will take me at my current weight and then if that doesnt work - adoption here we come.

I'm sceptical about mediums and spiritualists etc, but someone (not at my request) told me that my babies were waiting for me and were due by the end of last year (2009) and early next year (2011), maybe she was talking about ones that I need to adopt rather than give birth to!


----------



## Geordie Lou

Heluerto - my heart goes out to you - this thing called infertility is like constant torment and grief - just awful, and I think you must be a strong chicka to have been trying for over 10 years - I really hope you get a BFP this month, it would just be amazing   

I agree ******** is a total nightmare at times - I can't bear to see people saying they can't wait for the half term to end so they can get some peace from their kids, or worse one of my ******** friends moaning because she's pregnant and is having to buy new clothes.  I WISH!  


Tirolou - here's hoping!  I'm so chuffed - I don't think this month will be my month as i have period type cramps already but hopefully the clomid will get better and better and thankfully I have 3 cycles left.

Nessa - the fert nurse I see refered to Endo when she talked about my endometriosis but the shortened terms might vary from place to place.  I really hope you get a suprise fantastic scan on Thurs  
GL xx


----------



## lolah

Well I think im out already, if this isnt pms then I dont know what is, is it really normal to bloat like this!?? Dont have anymore ovary pain but have bloated out and now look pregnant, I wish! 

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Heluerto

My tummy hurts - feels a bit like period pain, but too early for that.  It keeps twinging too.  Might be a dodgy pizza last night mind!


----------



## nesssa

Hi Ladies,

Heluerto, my heart goes out top you Hun, I have been trying for 2 and a half years and I am ready to give up. I am always on a diet but I cant get down to my goal weight. I am being seen in MK by care privately as NHS wont help me and they treat ladies with a bmi of 35 or less so there is hope.

Geordie Lou, I have decided to ask cons on Thurs what he thinks is wrong with me and if he thinks I have endo and PCOS. hopefully I will get a straight answer. Hope all is well with you Hun.

Hope everyone is fine, thanks for the lovely wishes for my scan on Thursday, I will let you all know.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## SacredRose84

Right background history on me and my journey so far... Well i have been with my partner for over 6 years now, got married in 2008, came off the pill (combined pill, later told it was the wrong one for me and I should have been on a progesterone only!!) Had irregular periods all my life since i started them, knew deep down something wasn't right so the doctor sent me to the hospital for an internal scan to see if I did have PCOS (May 200 they said I have the follicles (what does that mean, seriously thats all i was told and then left to get on with it!!!!!!) Over the next few months I was put onto Metformin, going from 2 tablets a day to 4 now, which I have been on for the past 2 and half years. Now here is where it started getting a bit annoying, in certain areas of the uk the council won't fund certain types of treatment (fertility treatments is one of them) so I was struggling to get anything other than metformin from my old doctors, I haven't even been refered to a gynae yet!!! GRRR!!! My old doctors pretty much just told me to move doctors to another area that will give better options on treatments etc or go private (oh yeah like I have an abundance of sources of money to tap into lol!!) So in the end (about the start of last month) I went into another doctor's near where i live and got registered there, within 3 weeks I had the box of clomid (FINALLY!!) in my hands. I was supposed to come on my period on the 9th but my body had other ideas and i came on early on the 5th. I have taken my first cycle of clomid (1 tablet a day for 5 days) last month, had blood test on the 25th October. Just been to see my doctor to discuss the results, not pregnant though   everything is ok though apart from the nurse forgot to write down the most crucial test to see if id ovulated (progesterone i think) so got to have another blood test done after the second cycle of clomid. Came on my period a week early again (should have been the 9th Nov) but started yesterday, thus I start taking the higher dose of 2 tablets of clomid a day from today onwards, should ovulate/be most fertile around the 17th and the next blood test is on the 23rd.
Also after finding out I had PCOS I started losing weight slowly and over the past 3-4 years I have lost nearly 3 stone. I'm still working on losing more, I'm attending Slimming world at the moment and so far I've lost half a stone with them over the past 4 months.
Another thing I will mention is that after coming off the pill, it took me about a year for my periods to finally settle down and become 'regular', my cycles can range from 30-35 days (and losing the weight has helped regulate them!!)
Any other questions etc just ask x x x


----------



## C0nfused

Hi

Sorry its been a while since posting in here - I've been a bit up and down recently. I'm coming towards the end of cycle number 3 and dreading next weekend when af is due. Its my cousin's funeral on the monday and I just know that if its gonna turn up, thats when it will. 

Although on a positive note, found a random side effect from the clomid today.. since taking clomid the bad dandruff problem that I had, has vanished! Its the only thing that I can think of that would have done it! Very random, but still, very happy about it! 

Jen x


----------



## nesssa

Morning Everyone,

Hope we are all well.

Confused, I have been down to lately. I am hoping and keeping everything crossed for you that you get your BFP this month. xx

ASM, went to the scan this morning and cons said that the egg on left ovary has grown and he is sure that i will ov on or around CD 17. I am on CD 15 at the moment. He said right ovary looked a little polycistic. I asked him if he thought I had PCOS or Endo and he just told me to concentrate on if the egg and the sperm are OK and if they are having a chance to meet. He told me I am looking into things to much. Its easy for him to say, I am down and desperate, something is definitely wrong as 2 and a half years it to long for something not to be wrong. He said that he would do bloods a week from Sat, so hopefully I have a higher progesterone count this time. I have been stuffing my face with Almonds as I read on net that they are a good food for egg development and progesterone.

Hope you all have a nice day,

Love Nessa xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Hi everyone,

Torilou - hope you're bloating has gone down and you're more comfortable now.
Heleurto - is your tummy better?  Could it be ovu;lation pain?
Confused - good side effect!  My skin is really spotty and hair is greasy - feel like a teenager all over again!
Nesssa - your doctor sounds like a nightmare - what's wrong with you looking into things and taking charge of your own health - nothing wrong in you having all the knowledge you can get your hands on afterall it is your body!  Good news about egg - it only takes 1 so hopefully you will get BFP!  

I would love one of us to get lucky and get a BFP soon.  I was up and the beginning of the week and now down again as i have got bad period cramp (although no AF yet - due Monday) and had a BFP.  My mum is here staying at the minute and I just want to cry all over her - instead I will chose to have a glass of wine tonight - it's been a while!  

All the best everyone - always in my thoughts.
GL x


----------



## Geordie Lou

Oops - said BFP in last reply - meant BFN  - no BFP for me yet.  DOH!


----------



## Shellebell

SacredRose84 said:


> Right background history on me and my journey so far... Well i have been with my partner for over 6 years now, got married in 2008, came off the pill (combined pill, later told it was the wrong one for me and I should have been on a progesterone only!!) Had irregular periods all my life since i started them, knew deep down something wasn't right so the doctor sent me to the hospital for an internal scan to see if I did have PCOS (May 200 they said I have the follicles (what does that mean, seriously thats all i was told and then left to get on with it!!!!!!) Over the next few months I was put onto Metformin, going from 2 tablets a day to 4 now, which I have been on for the past 2 and half years. Now here is where it started getting a bit annoying, in certain areas of the uk the council won't fund certain types of treatment (fertility treatments is one of them) so I was struggling to get anything other than metformin from my old doctors, I haven't even been refered to a gynae yet!!! GRRR!!! My old doctors pretty much just told me to move doctors to another area that will give better options on treatments etc or go private (oh yeah like I have an abundance of sources of money to tap into lol!!) So in the end (about the start of last month) I went into another doctor's near where i live and got registered there, within 3 weeks I had the box of clomid (FINALLY!!) in my hands. I was supposed to come on my period on the 9th but my body had other ideas and i came on early on the 5th. I have taken my first cycle of clomid (1 tablet a day for 5 days) last month, had blood test on the 25th October. Just been to see my doctor to discuss the results, not pregnant though   everything is ok though apart from the nurse forgot to write down the most crucial test to see if id ovulated (progesterone i think) so got to have another blood test done after the second cycle of clomid. Came on my period a week early again (should have been the 9th Nov) but started yesterday, thus I start taking the higher dose of 2 tablets of clomid a day from today onwards, should ovulate/be most fertile around the 17th and the next blood test is on the 23rd.
> Also after finding out I had PCOS I started losing weight slowly and over the past 3-4 years I have lost nearly 3 stone. I'm still working on losing more, I'm attending Slimming world at the moment and so far I've lost half a stone with them over the past 4 months.
> Another thing I will mention is that after coming off the pill, it took me about a year for my periods to finally settle down and become 'regular', my cycles can range from 30-35 days (and losing the weight has helped regulate them!!)
> Any other questions etc just ask x x x


Hiya hun

I have moved your post in the chatter thread so you can 'meet some of the girls'


----------



## C0nfused

BFN for me this month 

I really must get my blood test done this cycle otherwise there virtually will be no point! So cycle 4 here we go!

Jen x


----------



## nesssa

HI everyone,

Hope your all having a nice weekend.

Confused/Jen sorry about your BFN, good luck with blood tests, I hope that you get the results you need to help you get your BFP and soon. Sending you hugs xx

Scared Rose, Welcome Hun. Wow you have done well with your weight. Its been a long and tough journey for you. I keep losing then gaining. I can't maintain it. The NHS really know how to mess us around don't they. Hope clomid is not treating you to bad and you get a BFP and really soon. xx  

Geordie Lou, Sorry about your BFN, I got all excited for a minute until I read your 2nd post. Hopefully AF wont come on Monday. Wishing you luck that this will be your cycle where you get your BFP.

Torilou, Heleurto, Steph, Dilly and others, sorry I am so bad at rememberring names hope your all well. How are you all getting on.

AFM - I am on CD 18, should be OV today according to cons, have been doing OPKs from Monday and they are starting to get stronger today. I don't know whats up with me but I think my hormones are all over the place. I am really low at the moment, cant stop crying over not being able to conceive, am feeling really sorry for myself. Poor DH does not know what to do. And I cant control what I am eating at the moment. I have put on 6lbs this week, am eating junk but I know I am being bad but don't seem to care. I am being destructive to myself. I think I am giving up and have lost my hope that it will happen for me. Anyway got to stop ranting on sorry guys.

Hope you enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## pupz

Total poo-bfp saturday, by sunday, bfn :-((

Px


----------



## Geordie Lou

BFP!   Faint one yesturday with cheapie test and then bought ultra expensive clearblue with indicator - tested this morning and BFP! Can hardly beleive it - keep having to look at it.  Feel like the luckiest girl in the world.     
It makes no sense at all - period pain since Friday - so  please   it sticks!

Pupz I'm so sorry - that must be absolutely awful.

Really hope there's more BFP news from everyone else soon!

Nesssa - I put on 1/2 a stone in 3 months and cried all over my mum at the weekend that it would never happen - so much so I still don't quite beleive it.  I haven't cried with happiness or anything - just can't beleive it. 
Truly hoping this will work for you hon   

GLxxxx


----------



## nesssa

PUPZ, - sorry to hear that hun, hope it happens for you and soon. xx Sending you    

Geordie Lou  Woooo hoooo congratulations hun, you have given us something to be happy about hun. xxxxx


----------



## zoooooommmmm

My Clomid journey is over. It hasn't worked for me and has done nothing but make me extremely ill. Asked consultant about the weird bleeding and everything else and basically thats apparently just what happens. Thankfully now discharged from his care but pitying every other woman that has to be treated by the ****.


----------



## lolah

Geordielou

Congrats hun!!  

Im ok thanks hun, feeling loads better but thats probably because Ive had af now, am not taking anymore clomid now and now just waiting to see the con as really dont think I could do it again for another 3 months, not with being so sure I ovulate anyway so will now have to wait and see what he suggests, will just ttc naturally until appointment and then I guess start thinking about finding the money for iui depending on lap or hsg results    Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Heluerto

Geordie Lou - congrats!!

Nessa - I know about the eating problems - I keep binging each time I'm feeling low.  When I started on Clomid they took me off Orlistat which appears to be the only way I have managed to lose weight and since then I have put a stone on!!!


I think you may be right Geordie Lou it was around the time of ovulation, but I've never experienced anything like that before (although had confirmed ovulation previously since on Clomid).  I keep hoping that this last attempt will be successful, as the next step will become very costly as I am now about 4 stone away from the nhs weight limit for IVF and only 4 months away from the age deadline, so looks like it will all have to be done privately.


----------



## Amy N

good afternoon ladies,
I have my follow up appointment, after ovarian drilling, tomorrow. i will be 10 weeks post op, and think i will be restarting clomid.
I have previously had 5 cycles of clomid (50mg-150mg), all with no response, so a little apprehensive about whats going to happen this time.
Im not convinced that the OD worked, as not had any regular pattern since. i did hane a 3 week bleed that i had to take norethisterone to stop. im now on day 20(afetr the withdrawl bleed from norethisterone), and had no signs of ovulation. do you think the consultant will allow me to start norethisterone tomorrow to induce a bleed to take the clomid, or will want me to wait until end of cycle to see if i have a period?(i dont normall have periods)< just dont want to delay anymore than i have too!!!

Congratualtions, Geordie lou.......xxx
Hello to everyone else, il try and catch up on everything, but hard!!!

Amy x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Amy
Welcome to the thread! Not sure about the answers to your questions but it does seem daft to wait til the end of your cycle when you dont normally have af or ov anyway! waiting is the worst!

I am on day 8 of my cyc;le on 100mg clomid and feel like poop ol x
dilly


----------



## Amy N

dilly- hope you feel better soon, i remember the feeling!! first time round i remember having hot fluhes and was sick, think i spent nearly a whole week in tears too!!! will all be worth ity one day!! are you having ultrasound monitoring? x

Amy


----------



## Dilee-99

no just day 21 and 28 bloods and only 4 cycles which I hope will be enough as fell with ds on third cycle before. Def getting worse side effects now than ever before though.

ooo congrats Gordielou x


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls, can i join you please? I have just started my 1st round of clomid today, it is all being done a bit backward as i have already had 2 rounds of IVF which did not work, so have been advised to try clomid for few months just in case before i go for a 3rd IVF   
I was given the clomid last year when we were referred for IVF but there was NO waiting list at all so we had our 1st round start really soon after that, so i nevr got to try the clomid.
Not sure what to expect but surely the side effects cant be any worse than the IVF drugs  
Would just love to get pg without the need for another IVF but will have to wait and see.

Sorry to go on, bit of a waffle there   

Look forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## nesssa

Hi all,

I hope everyone is OK.

I got my blood tests back today and they were 21 (day 24) and 26 (day 26). Again the results were under 30 however cons has said he is happy that OV has taken place.

If I am ov naturally and DH has a good sperm count why is PG not happening. Hopefully I will find out on Tues as I have an app to discuss way forward. Hope I get clomid again, I think he will give me 25mg not 50mg like last time as he said it was making my ovaries work to hard at 50mg. Oh I am so confused. Just waiting for AF to arrive over the weekend, already have the pains in the back reminding me.

Anyway I better stop ranting.

Enjoy your evening.

Love Nessa xx


----------



## Amy N

good evening ladies,

My appointment didnt go as well as planned..........
No clomid for me again yet. 

The Consultant said its still early days after the ovarian drilling (im 10 weeeks post op now so i didnt think it was to soon!!!!) so he wants me to wait untill after christmas untill starting the clomid again. Im not feeling to hopeful that it will work as i have 5 cycles with no response already, but suppose the OD should make it more effective, i can only try. 
I asked him what would happen next if the clomid didnt work, he said that it would be on to iui treatment, but then went on to say not sure what happening with NHS funding due to government cuts, so hopefully it wont come to that........ 

Sorry for a 'me' post, but feeling sorry for myself........ everything just seems to take forever, just dont seem to be getting anywhere!!!
And a friend of mine found out she was PG yesrterday, very happy for her, but also jealous that im not!!! 

Amy x


----------



## mo:-D

clomid in hand, ready to start, just. He wanted to do some follicular tracking for the first month and start after christmas. I asked why i had to wait, and he wrote the prescription. Really anxious to start. any tips?

Mo

    to all x


----------



## AngelMoon

Hi Ladies, 

Well I finished the Noristhisterone on Thursday so I should be getting a period soon, actually when I went to the toilet late afternoon today I had a browny discharge so think I'll come on over night. 

I have a question though, if I come on during the night shall I count Sunday as Day 2 of my cycle providing it's proper blood by morning (sorry tmi!)? 

I've done this before but can't remember at all!

x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi girls
Amy sorry its such a big waititng game for you. All you can do is hope that the od will have improved the situation! Has your dp had the all clear from sperm analysis?

Angel - I think the general rule of thumb is that day 1 is the first day of full flow bleed not spotting and if its before 3pm then that is day one where as if its after then the next day is day one. I tend to play it by ear as sometimes I hardly have a period and if I waited till "full flow" I would have a long wait!!

Mo - The waiting is the worst for it all but dont be too hasty as if he is keen to track you are lucky, I have never been  offered tracking scans and believe I now get an LH surge but dont ovulate still so follicular tracking would be the monly way to confirm such issues.

Nessa well done with the results. My level was only 21 on day 21 when I was pg with ds so it isnt all about 30's lol.

torilou,gordie,liggsy,heluerto,isabella,pupz,confused,shellbell un all you others     

AFM - on day 13 of 100mg cycle and so far no positives on opk's and this evening have started spotting grrr whats going on??

dilly


----------



## mo:-D

Thanks Dilly,
It is really good to know he is being thorough. I just saw it as more of a waiting game. He is doing both for me this month, so will wait and see. Is your spotting implantation?

Mo


----------



## Dilee-99

would love to think so lol but really think not as would have meant ov'd so early and no positive opk and not enough bms............ just odd and irritating as have no idea why else I would be bleeding at this time. Did happen once before for few days around cd11 about 6 or 7 cycles ago and wasnt on clomid but was tracked and didnt ov! oh well will keep on with opk's have    anyway and wait and see x

dilly


----------



## Dilee-99

Mo - I know what you mean the waiting is the worst thing for me too. Whilst I am actively having tx its so much easier than when waiting,in between or being reffered


----------



## mo:-D

Dilly- Yeah, everything just seems to take a lifetime! At least i feel like i am doing something to really help now!

How is it all going today? 

Mo x


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi 

Sorry for jumping into your thread...

I started my periods when I was 10 and only had one or two a year up to the age of 17 when the doctor put me on the pill. When me and DH got married in april 2009 I cam off the pill knowing that it might take a while to get pg. After having all the tests done and everything coming back ok (i'm just not ovulating and having periods) my DH had sperm tests done which showed low morphology and motility. If his tests had come back ok they would have put me on norithsterone and clomid, but as DH's sperm quality isn't great we have been referred to Liverpool Women's Hospital to try and sort him out first.

Problem is is that we live in Warrington who have stopped funding for IVF. Do you know who can prescribe clomid - is it the doc at hospital or your GP? I just want to start trying anything!

Thanks in advance
FD xxx


----------



## mo:-D

My GP wouldn't prescribe it for me. It had to be the consultant at the IF clinic. Might be different where you are. Worth asking your GP what he thinks?
Hope your appointment goes well,
Mo x


----------



## Dilee-99

My gp prescribed it to me but I was previously under a consultant and he does have contact and guidence from her and after 4 cycles he willm refer me back to her. It used to be gp prescribed but if its your first time I think they now have a protocol to refer.

AFM - still pinkish cm on wiping but no pad lol sorry tmi. Very very faint positives on opk's but had that last two months and not oved so hope it gets nice and strong yet.
dilly


----------



## AngelMoon

Hi Fairy Dust, the first time I was on Clomid I went through a part private hospital in Kent. Now I'm trying for baby 2, I've been allowed to go through my GP. But with that you get no scans, just the medication and left to go on with it yourself!

Hi ladies, thanks Dilly for the heads up on when to start the Clomid. I actually didn't start bleeding properly until yesterday late afternoon so I'm going to start the Clomid tomorrow. 

I have a question as I'm not sure what to do. When I had Clomid the first time, as mentioned above I went through a part private hospital and was given scans, etc and monitored then told when the best time to 'do it' was. I was also on 100mg. This time I've gone through my GP and been given 3 months worth of 50mg. As I have enough medication to do 1 round of 100mg and 1 round of 50mg (instead of 3 rounds of 50mg) do you think I should or not? 

All advice much appreciated   

x


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Angel

As much as I know you are tempted to, please don't self medicate. Clomid is a strong drug and can not only cause some cruddy side effects but also can sometimes cause problems in the cycle, which is why everyone should be being monitored whilst taking it. 
Not to frighten you, but it can over stimulate your ovaries and cause OHSS and be bad for your general health. You could find that 50mg could work better for you this time round a few years later


----------



## AngelMoon

Thank you very much Shellbell, I know you're right so I've taken just the one tablet. Sticking to the 50mg per cycle as recommended by the doctor. 

I took the first tablet about 10 minutes ago. I did this first time around so I would hopefully avoid the s/e, fingers crossed it's the same for me round 2.

So I have to take this lot until Friday and going by the posts I put on her when I was taking Clomid first time round, it looks like the scans told us we were most fertile around day 15 - 19 after first starting Clomid. Do you reckon it will be about the same this time? 

I'm not sure whether to use the ovulation sticks as 1) they're expensive and 2) no guarantee to work. Or maybe I'm wrong, perhaps they are great for Clomid?? I don't ovulate naturally. 

Any advice would be much appreciated, I can't remember a thing from last time!
x


----------



## Dilee-99

I use cheap ov sticks off ebay x


----------



## nut1980

Hi ya, 
I am on my 3rd clomid of clomid at 100mg, I went for a scan yesterday and there were two follicles both measuring 14mm, Is this good?
Nat x


----------



## jenna201

hi sorry to jump in on ur thread but was wondering if the clomid chat still happens on the live chat and if it does what day and what time does it happen? i have been on it before but stopped due to bad side effects and it not working for me but now i have just had ovarian drilling done and my gyne thinks it may work this time so am due to start it on my next cycle which i am still waiting for (16 days late  ). i have used the ovualtion sticks off the net and the clear blue ones which have all showed negative since the surgery and my ovaries have more cyst now than before the surgery so not sure if it is going to work this time either


----------



## Shellebell

nut1980 said:


> Hi ya,
> I am on my 3rd clomid of clomid at 100mg, I went for a scan yesterday and there were two follicles both measuring 14mm, Is this good?
> Nat x


I have merged your post onto the chatter thread hun
But the follies are looking good hun

Jenna ~ the live chats didn't really happen every week for a few different reasons. But this chatter thread is always still active


----------



## hasina

hi ladies im new on this board just want to no if any1 has had any diffrence with clomid 50?my period normally last 5days but since iv taken clomid which is my second cycle my period stoped on day4... and my 1st day on the second cycle was brown blood got scared 4 a while but then it went to normal after a while..sorry to go in2 detail.... any1 on the same time as me? im on day day4 cycle? 

hope every1s ok whatever stage u at... and good luck xxx


----------



## AngelMoon

Morning, 

I take my last Clomid this evening. I felt teary on Tuesday (but I did find out two people, one a friend, the other a colleague, were pregnant and naturally). Just bad timing for me! And today I feel dizzy, which I definitely got last time. 

I don't remember being so tired first time round but this week I've been exhausted, is that a s/e of Clomid? 

We plan on 'getting busy' from the 7th to the 12th December as this will be around day 15 - 19, which is when I supposedly ovulated when trying for Molly. 

Hope you're all okay? 

x


----------



## Dilee-99

ooo its gone all quiet?


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls
I'm on cd25 of my 1st clomid cycle, does anyone else chart their temps? I have had a triphasic chart for the first time ever, I'm not sure if this is a good sign or if its the clomid? am 11dpo today so far too early to test, I'm not a good tester either.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Dilee-99

ooooooooooo it sounds like a good sign to me! I have not charted for ages but the only time I stayed above the coverline let along tryphasic was the month I concieved!    just a few more days x


----------



## mo:-D

Clomid not working for me this month... follicle was only 0mm then 11mm at second scan... another scan tomo, but doubtful.
Dr has put me on metformin as well, which is making me feel sick  ANyone know how to fix this??

Anyone have any positive stories of clomid?
Hope everyone is doing OK..

Babydust...

Mo xxx


----------



## liggsy

Dilly, thaks hun, I truly hope and pray it is a good sign, never had a triphasic chart EVER! Like you say I hardly stay above the coverline! I just don't want af to come ans slap me in the face now! How are you hun? Where you up to? Xx

Month, sorry metformin makin you feel ill, hope it eases off soon. This is my first clomid cycle so can't really share any good stories although I'm sure there are lots. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey ladies

I am a walking clomid success story...    read my signiture   ! Am cd33 and spotting on and off last couple days so expect af sometime soon, no ov as far as I know but only had cd 21 bloods this cycle as couldnt get to cd28 appointment!

dilly


----------



## birty

Hi girls just wanted to say hi as im new on here. have taken my first lot of clomid 50mg and according to an ovulation calender i should be ovulating around about now (but given past history that would be a miracle) so fun times ahead . Have got my day 21 test next week so fingers crossed i have actually ovulated. 
i was wandering do any of you use ovulation predictor kits? i was thinking about using these as af before clomid were very unpredictable and could be going many months without af. thanks xx


----------



## Dilee-99

I use cheap ones off ebay which work for me but they can give false positives with pcos x


----------



## liggsy

I don't use them, used them for a full month once and never got a positive. I do chart my temperatures tho so I can tell from that. Good luck xx

Dilly, on my phone so can't see your sig, what round of clomid did you get pg from hun? I'm still in with a chance, cd26 12dpo temp still triphasic, please let it be!! Xx


----------



## mo:-D

I had my last tracking scan this morning, and my follicle had doubled to 18.1mm!! Yay! So had the injection and told to get going from tomo. So relieved!

Birty- i bought a clearblue monitor from ebay... it shows high and peak times accurately. (showed peak this morning!) However the cheap sticks didn't work for me, the monitor measures 2 hormones, not just one, so it is more sensitive- apparently!!!! 
I have also just ovulated, so will be finding out about the same time, right before christmas!!!

Good luck!
Mo xxx


----------



## birty

Hi Mo, I think that if we havent dont it this time round and depending on my day 21 test result i may invest in one of those. fingers crossed for us both before xmas then. xx


----------



## Nicxwl2bamum

Hi ladies! I'm Nic...31   Been ttc for four years....had lap and dye in Sept to find out one tube is blocked ... just been given Clomid, waiting to start ... have no idea what to expect but driving myslef mad with anticipation!! Any tips on relaxation or even recommended diet?? Thanks


----------



## Nicxwl2bamum

Good luck Birty and Mo!


----------



## mo:-D

Birty- they are expensive, but if you are having if issues, worth every penny for a bit of piece of mind!!

Nic- hi! Good luck! What mg of clomid are you going on to? I didn't have too many side effects... dry hands and a bit of uncomfortableness in tummy leading up to ovulation. Ovulation time was tired... (what that could be hectic life!) Otherwise it is fine for me... but everyone has different experiences! As for diet... nothing special.... my leaflet said on the 2ww eat like you are preg, aavoid the usual etc...  
Good luck, and keep posting on here.... it has really helped me. I was so anxcious, and everyone has been so reassuring!     

Thanks everyone, hoping you are all OK
xxx Mo xxx


----------



## Nicxwl2bamum

Thanks for that Mo.... my first response!    They are only starting me on 50mg...then blood test at day 21.  Doc said she will up the dose after 3 months if no result?  One thing intruiging me... a few ladies have mentioned they get scanned to check on follicle growth?? This hasn't been mentioned to me.... maybe because it's my first time?    So confused right now.... am at Uni full time and work part time, but finding it really hard to concentrate at Uni... maybe I should knock it on the head for now, as all I really want is a baby


----------



## mo:-D

Hey Nic,

I think some places offer it, and others don't. DAy 21 will tell you whether you've ov or not, same as the follicle scans would do. They might offer you it later if no result? 50mg might be all you need to get those ovaries going!

Stick with uni- when you do have a baby, it will benefit them in the future if you have a higher education.  It does get easier, and your mind will relax more when you get in to the routine. It also gives you something to focus on   

Whena are you due to start?

Mo


----------



## Nicxwl2bamum

Thanks Mo    Again, very encouraging to hear from someone going through same thing!    How are you doing on Clomid?  I am just seeing Uni as something I could easily go back to later on.... also I get stressed if I have too much going on at the best of times    Don't really know what I was thinking, as I only just started in Sept!lol.. But now I have those lil tablets in my hand it's all so real!!  I don't know... I'll figure it out I suppose. Gotta work out what's best financially also.... Do you work?  great chatting! Nic xxx


----------



## birty

Hi nic good luck on clomid i am also on 50mg clomid and taken my first lot just waiting on day 21 test this week. side effect wise i have been quite light headed and nauseas today, af has been heavier since taking clomid (sorry if tmi) and i do get tummy cramps. i havent been offered the follicle test either. i tool have completed a uni course earlier this year and was working part time it is difficult to say the least but very worth while and it does keep your mind off the constant thought of ttc which may be a a good thing as some successful women say when they relax and forget about ttc it happens. best of luck xx


----------



## Izzi39

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in; I'm new on FF and have just started taking Clomid. I am taking 100mg days 2-5. My consultant did not explain much about Clomid so I've been trying to learn what i can via the internet and from those of you that have experienced it before. I'm not due to see my consultant again until late January – so I'm just going with the flow here and trying to learn what I can. 
Before ovulation I had no side effects – it all seems to be kicking off now. 
I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD15 or 16 (from symptoms I experienced) now on CD18 and I've got some really bad stomach pains. I'm feeling extremely emotional, moody, and hot – phew! Been sleeping with window open – hubby not happy about that! Says he's going to take his woolly hat and gloves to bed tonight.


----------



## Nicxwl2bamum

Hi Birty! Couldn't remember if I had replied to you or not as I'm getting mixed up with everyone on here!lol.  Thanks for your encouraging words tho    My course is a full time nursing and social work (Joint) degree programme.  I do 4 and a half days a week... plus work one day at the weekend too    I thought I could manage it, but really don't think I will now especially if I get the BFP I'm hoping for!  I know it will be great to have a career for the future, and I have asked about doing just the nursing part of the degree, but unfortunately my Uni doesn't do it..... Anyway, sorry for waffling!.... its what I do    What course did you do??


----------



## AngelMoon

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you're all doing well? 

I'm now on 2WW, testing on 23rd December    feel very nervous about it as it will either make or break my Christmas   although I have to stay positive but realistic. 

x


----------



## birty

Hi Nik strangely enough i did the 2 year fast track post grad nursing course lol. it was really hard work as you are doing a full time job as well as working part time to pay for the course/mortgage etc etc but have now been qualified for 8 months and am loving it. it is well and truly worth the stress and knackeredness. Shame you cant just do the nursing bit but it will be worth it. Work have been quite supportive with being on clomid and i struggled through work the other day and at the end i asked the sister to check me over my bp was down and my blood sugar was 2.3 and im not diabetic which is a little concerning but we shall see, feel better now. best of luck with it. one of the girls on my course fell pregnant and she got paid her burasry for a whole year whilst on maternity but im guessing as you are doing a degree programme you dont get a burasry, so i would speak with your finance office about that for when you get your BFP!!

Hi Angelmoon i will be testing on 22nd, should my day 21 test show that i have ovulated am quite nervous about it dont really fancy another BFN

hope all you lasdies are well and are getting sorted for xmas xxxxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

I tested in sat and got BFN, boo. I was so sure I was in with a chance too, have had a great cycle, the best since coming off the pill! Just waiting for af now, she is on her way as started spotting today. Will read back and catch up with you all xx


----------



## birty

Sorry liggsy that it wasnt your turn, fingers crossed for next month xxx


----------



## mo:-D

Angelmoon we have the same test day!! I am totally not patient enough for this!!! xx


----------



## Heluerto

Got a BFN again yesterday and just waiting for AF to arrive.  Doc has said stay on Clomid until my next appointment with the clinic, as the clinic were supposed to contact me at some point between August and October and haven't, so seemingly have lost me off their system AGAIN!!, so I am back with you lot on the Clomid until further notice I guess.


----------



## AngelMoon

Sorry to hear about your results Heluerto & Liggsy    hope you're both doing okay xx

Mo - Hi testing twin    I'm not feeling patient either, I'm now starting to get butterflies whenever I think of the 23rd    mine will be done first thing in the morning I think  

x


----------



## mo:-D

Sorry for   ... hopefully in the new year, it will be a new lot of   for everyone xxxx

Angelmoon, I know!!! I wont be be able to wait till the end of the day!!! Have you got any symptoms or anything.... I am reading into everything!!!

Think will have to get the     out soon!!!

Mo xxx


----------



## AngelMoon

No signs at all so far    you definitely start to read into things. Do you have any??      

x


----------



## birty

cant believe it am well and truly gutted just got my cd 21 test result back for my progesterone level and its 1.7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! waiting for dr to call me back. what does this mean? (apart from the fact that i've not ovulated). gutted!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shellebell

hun
How long are your cycles normally  If like me you have longer cycles it could be that your 'day 21' is later and you tested earlier. I had bloods done on CD 21 and something like CD 28 and they saw the difference in the levels to tell if I had ov
Clomid can sometimes take a while to get in the system as well, including it helping the cycle or so after finishing clomid


----------



## birty

Hi shellebell, thanks for the reply. Its my first time on clomid and dont really know when i normally ovulate as i can go from 2 months without a period to 9 months (have been cleared for PCOS). i think im gonna invest in opks and see if they help as i think husband is getting fed up with me putting the pressure on for BMS (although he doesnt let on). tmi alert, have been checking cervix position too and its quite high but cm is almost non existant (wandering if thats down to clomid). will see what dr says. also what concerns me is if im always having low progesterone and i do eventually become pregnant then what are the chances of me mc due to low progesterone?!!!!!

Thanks for the hugs and words and babydust xx


----------



## mo:-D

Angelmoon- well i am having af like tummy cramps, so have a feeling it has not worked. (.)(.) also started feeling sore today. It seems far too early for af though- a whole week? I am so confused and teary. Not sure what to make of it, what do u think?


birty- Are they going to monitor progesterone throughout the month to see if it is changing? I am sorry u had such a disappointing result... it is not the time of year to have all this going on- yet again, when is?!?! I'm sure it will be better when your body gets used to the clomid, will they put up the dose?

Anyone else got any news?

  to all
Mo xx


----------



## birty

Hi mo and other ladies, i too was having tummy cramps as well as metallic taste in mouth, lower back ache, dizzyness and nausea at about cd19-21 but was only due to clomid and i must admit i was secretly hoping.
spoke with dr last night and he has said start my norethisterone (progesterone) again today for 2 weeks to induce a bleed as i could be waiting months for a period to start and then start 2nd cycle of clomid at same dose to see if 2 weeks of norethisterone will do anything.  Unfortunately im going through gp at the mo so he doesnt want to up my clomid as they cant offer scanning of ovaries. dr said give it another 2 cycles and if nothing then he will refer me.
so have taken a hpt this morning just to be on safe side and no suprise its a BFN so have started my norethisterone. feeling a little bit better about it today as im supposed to be going to Turkey in May with husband and inlaws and if i had gotten pregnant then i wouldnt have been able to fly so i guess things happen for a reason, although a BFP would have been the best thing ever. 
good luck to all you ladies hoping for a xmas BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mo:-D

Birty- well lets hope it happens in the next 2 months, then u wont need to be referred! Hopefully you will be pregnant for Turkey 

Why does clomid have to have so many side effects that get our hopes up!!!! argh!!! I am only on 6dpo and really going to have to get the     . Even though i read somewhere on here that the embryo may not have even implanted yet. argh! this is driving me crazy!

Mo


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Ladies
mo and angelmoon -            Dont do it because if its a false bfn you wilol put yourself through the  mill for nothing        Its so hard isnt it! I had all the same symptoms as pre mens   when I concieved no worse and no better than usual so I think you just cant tell! 

Birty- sorry about your progesterone level hon but its early days! I thought gp's could not oversee clomid if first time use and that you had to be reffered. I am too under my gp but he said only because I have used comid previously and been well investigated (might have it wrong though!). My progesterone is too checked on cd21 and cd28 to outrule late oving and has never been above 1m/mol except the month I concieved and it was only 21 on cd21 but I carried fine so dont always think the over 30 rule applies to all! Have you used northisterone before? did it work?   

liggsy - Sorry about your bfn honey, I was confident for you too! new cycle new year new babies please x

Nick - 
Heluerto - Your follow up seemed like a bit of a co%k up! I thought more than 6 cycles of clomid is not reccomended and that it doesnt increse in chances of working with length of time taking it? My consultant will only do maximum 4 cycles and if not oving move on! hope u are ok 


nick - hope you are ok and can make a decision you are happy with re:career. I have just given up my job which I love and was very respected and well paid to be a sahm as much as poss which was a very hard decision but sometimes you have to put your needs first and the rest will be there later but at the same time being on the crazy pils and tx is hard and sometimes its good to have a distraction   

Welcome Izzi - great news if you have ovd on first month! I too suffer terrible side effects on clomid including hot flashes headaches and tiredness, to be honest in my experience it very much mimics pregnancy which is so cruel! happy to try answer any questions you have and u can always pm me x

afm - 3rd cycle cd8 feeling at the height of side effects last few days but otherwise well! looking forward to christmas and praying that I at least ov! its snowing alot here x
dilly


----------



## birty

Hi dilly, i think gp was in the field before he went into general practice. i had lots of blood tests done before starting and have been cleared for pcos. maybe its dependent on primary care trusts and their policies. think im gonna give opks a try next cycle. i suppose with progesterone levels its very dependent on the individual. i used norethisterone before my first cycle of clomid but only took for one day then started af so difficult to say if it was the meds or coincidence so we shall see if it works this time round.

how you getting on with clomid? i see you say about suffering with side effects have they got more intense the further on in treatment you have gone?

we have had about an inch of snow and now bright sunshine so not as bad as other areas thank goodness, hope everyone is staying safe with the weather xxx


----------



## AngelMoon

Afternoon ladies from a very snowy Kent!

Mo - this is my second cycle of Clomid, it worked first time for me when I took it nearly 4 years ago. That time I had no symptoms at all apart from period type pains. Thought I was coming on but that would have been strange as back then I'd only had about 4 natural periods since a teenager. Anywho turns out I was pregnant. I also had a little lower back ache and a bit dizzy. 

It's so cruel that AF symptoms can be the same as pregnancy   you just never know until you take the test. I feel deep down I'm not pregnant, but just have to wait until next Thursday  

x


----------



## birty

hi angelmoon, do you have much snow in kent then? wander what its gonna bring on christmas?!

it would be nice if the human body would have designed different symptoms for AFand pregnancy instead of getting our hopes up lol. good luck with test day xx


----------



## AngelMoon

Hi Birty, we have a fair bit here but not as much as a few weeks ago! I want it to go away, nothing but trouble! 

I know, that would be too easy though! I'd rather infertility not exist at all   thank you!! xx


----------



## birty

hey angelmoon. i agree with you, when you get taught about the birds and the bees it all seems soo easy, if only


----------



## AngelMoon

I know, all those years I worried about falling pregnant when with my exes - ha ha if only! xx


----------



## mo:-D

Thursday is such a long way a way!!! Tummy cramps have eased off a bit, but (.)(.) are worse!

That gives me a lot of hope that it worked for you first time!!!      that must have been amazing!!! Lets hope it works the same again for u!!! So you have a 4yr old now?? 

birty + angelmoon- a friend of mine going through the same thing, went to a convent school and they told her 'if u have   you WILL get pregnant'. We feel they totally lied!!!! hahahahahaha I wish it waas that easy for us all! But life throws these i/f problems at the strongest people who can deal with it and make a family whatever way we have to. Wow... how very philosophical of me!!!

We got snow this morning!!! Yay!!! We hadn't had any since everyone had some a few weeks ago!!! yay!!!    

Hope u are all keeping safe!!!
Mo xxx


----------



## birty

Morning angelmoon, yeah ditto and the time you meet your partner/husband that you want children with you're i/f. But as mo says its thrown at the strongest people that can deal with it and we would do anything to have a family.

Thanks for those words mo very warming. best of luck on thurs hope its what you expect xx

just got told yesterday that cousins on hubbies side gave birth on thurs as happy as we are for them am quite jealous (as horrible as it sounds) and another of hubbies friends are expecting soon and now im waiting for one of my friends to announce as they have started to try recently and i know that by a certain law they will have no problems (not that i would wish them any as i wouldn't wish i/f on anyone). 

Anyway my little rant over with, hope the weather is calming down for everyone and you are all getting sorted for xmas.


----------



## AngelMoon

Evening ladies, 

My daughter, Molly, was 3 in October Mo. She's truly a blessing and I'm thankful everyday for how lucky we were with Clomid. I never, ever imagined it would work first time. Don't think we'll be as lucky this time as I'm older, weigh more and on half the amount of Clomid I was last time but you never know  

Birty - please don't feel bad for feeling envious of those who are pregnant. I was EXACTLY the same when trying for Molly, in the time we started and finished fertility treatment 9 friends were expecting (all naturally too). I was devastated   and even DH didn't understand that I didn't want to hear about other people anymore. I'm now becoming the same as EVERYONE seems to be pregnant   but like you 

I'm CD29 today, that is 29 days after my period began if I'm doing this right - you'd never think I'd had fertility treatment before would you     when is the earliest I could test do you think girls?? Not sure I can wait till Thursday to find out I'm not pregnant, just want to get on with life   xx


----------



## mo:-D

angelmoon-  If you are cd29, what day did u ovulate on How long is a 'normal' cycle

I have some 10miu/l in the house and apparently you should be at least 25miu/l by 10dpo. So for me it should show up by now... might test tomo and see I am feeling lightheaded/ sicky today... anyone had this on clomid I am terrible, read into EVERYTHING!!! Can't help it!

Stories like your molly, are wonderful, i hold onto those, it can work! Did you have to ttc for a certain amount of time without clomid before they gave it to u again?

The world and their mother are falling pregnant at the moment, however i do also have 4 other friends who are also having i/f issues. It's so hard to remain happy for people, they are blessed, but i feel so jealous and 'why them' at the same time. selfish i know. again- can't help it!

Angelmoon- i am all for testing early- at least u can semi-prepare yourself for a bfn, and also have the other side, it 'could' be too early for a bfp. Prepares u for both! 

Let me know what u decide!!!!
Mo xxx


----------



## birty

hi mo and angelmoon.
i have some hpt which you use 4 days before an af, so it is possible to test before she comes.

sorry mo but yes ive had nausea, dizzy spells, mood swings and headaches with clomid. thats one thing with clomid many of the side effects are the same as pregnancy symptoms, but fingers crossed for you its not the clomid. but i suppose if we are getting side effects with clomid it must be working.

best of luck with testing xx


----------



## Dilee-99

just a quickie

I too suffer just about all those effects mentioned most cycles of clomid.

Good luck to all those testing soon                     best christmas prezzies ever x
dilly


----------



## AngelMoon

mo:-D said:


> angelmoon- If you are cd29, what day did u ovulate on How long is a 'normal' cycle
> 
> I have some 10miu/l in the house and apparently you should be at least 25miu/l by 10dpo. So for me it should show up by now... might test tomo and see I am feeling lightheaded/ sicky today... anyone had this on clomid I am terrible, read into EVERYTHING!!! Can't help it!
> 
> Stories like your molly, are wonderful, i hold onto those, it can work! Did you have to ttc for a certain amount of time without clomid before they gave it to u again?
> 
> The world and their mother are falling pregnant at the moment, however i do also have 4 other friends who are also having i/f issues. It's so hard to remain happy for people, they are blessed, but i feel so jealous and 'why them' at the same time. selfish i know. again- can't help it!
> 
> Angelmoon- i am all for testing early- at least u can semi-prepare yourself for a bfn, and also have the other side, it 'could' be too early for a bfp. Prepares u for both!
> 
> Let me know what u decide!!!!
> Mo xxx


Hi Mo,

I don't have periods so can never go by my cycles as such. If I did even ovulate then I'm assuming it would have been around the same time I did the first time I took Clomid, so either 15 - 19 days after taking Clomid. So I could currently be 10 dpo - 15dpo depending on when it happened - if that makes sense!!

xx


----------



## AngelMoon

Mo - I really hope yours are the sign of a pregnancy   whoever invented Clomid thank you but blimey couldn't you have made the side effects different to those of pregnancy  

I don't think I'm going to test tomorrow, as I don't really want to be in the situation of thinking if it comes up negative at least I can blame it on being too early. Rather just know now....think I may test Wednesday night at the earliest as don't think I'll have time to do it before work on thurs. Will defo let you know when I do and likewise with you hun! 

Thank you so much for the words of encouragement ladies   

x


----------



## mo:-D

Yeah i have a feeling it is just the clomid!!! well... will wait for af and get on with the clomid again!

Bring on Wed night!

Mo xxx


----------



## AngelMoon

How are you feeling today Mo? 

I still have absolutely no symptoms, I'm 100% certain I'm not pregnant. Just want to test to get it over with  

x


----------



## mo:-D

Heya!
I am feeling really horrid today- a bit fluey/sicky.  Still got sore (.)(.). I did the 10miu/l test this morning... nothing, as usual. So hasn't worked for me.        
Maybe that u have no symtoms means it could be a good thing?? Don't worry about it until test day. Keep busy. Try not to do a me, and test early!! 
I have a feeling no symptoms could be a positive sign!

Mo xxxx


----------



## AngelMoon

You did a pregnancy test then Mo?? Sorry I'm not sure what a 10miu/l test is?? And it came up negative?    

I don't hun, surely I'd get something. I did last time! 

xx


----------



## mo:-D

But every pregnancy is different!!! Still hope for u!!!

10miu/l is just a really sensitive test. Most are 25, 50 or 100 miu/l. It would pick it up really early. Nevermind... i am just not that lucky... really does feel like i am never going to see that second line though  Feeling a bit sad today.

How u doing??
Mo


----------



## AngelMoon

Oh Mo I'm so sorry to hear that    please don't feel like that it WILL happen for you, lovely people are destined to be mummies    will you test again just to be certain?

I'm okay, as it's nearing testing date I'm going crazy with thinking about the possible outcomes. How different our Christmas will be if I am, and if I'm not  I really am certain I'm not pregnant so just want to know so I can get on with xmas and trying again in 2011. I'm going to buy my hpt tomorrow and do first thing on wednesday morning. 

x


----------



## mo:-D

Yeah will retest if it hasn't come by thursday, but pretty sure it is over for this month.

Well i have everything crossed for you, that you have a magical christmas! Please keep me posted! You never know!!!

Thanks for your support x

Mo xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

ladies   

an reading daily but not posting too much just now but I am here if I can help anyone with anything. 

it will be good to get your testing out the way before xmas either way. I am cd10 so wont know till after xmas and new year but am not holding back too much this cycle as I want to make most of such a special time with the family I am so fortunate to have!

spk soon dilly


----------



## Dilee-99

when I say holding back lol I just mean I am gonna eat like a pig and drink if I want to!!


----------



## AngelMoon

I'll have everything crossed for you Mo, I really will     promise I'll keep you posted, reckon we'll be Clomid buddies again in 2011  chin up & you can always PM me if you want a virtual shoulder to cry on.

Thanks Dilly   not the best timing with christmas coming up so I hope you have a great one with your family!! 

x


----------



## Dilee-99

angel - bet you are looking forward to xmas this year too M must be just about realising what its about! hope af stays away and you get a late BFP!

mo - any news? again hope she stays away and you get a late bfp for xmas! 

well I will be oving (which is unlikely) around xmas which is goos as at least we are both at home and should be relaxed! will start opk's today!
dilly


----------



## mo:-D

It was 3 weeks since DH SA... so we rang up for reselts....    Poor DH... has 'acceptable' count... low motility and morph....   
I think he is really shocked...  not sure what is next now... another sad day. How can i help him? (never drunk a drop or smoked in his life!)

Hope you're all OK

Mo xxx


----------



## AngelMoon

Mo - sorry to hear about DH's results, there are ways to improve it though. I hear Zinc is a good supplement for men to take. Big hugs to you both    so sh*t this infertility lark  

I tested just now and it's a BFN. Although I'm gutted, deep down I knew I wasn't. So I have to try and remain positive. 

x


----------



## mo:-D

I'm sorry  Next month it will be our turn. 
Clinic said they are not tracking until next cycle now... Hopefully we will be cycle buddies again this month too! You have been a real help and support to me... thank you xxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Month, sorry to hear about dh's sa, don't lose hope though, there are supplements that can help with that, zinc and selenium are great for improving it. Big hugs xx

Angel moon, sorry you got bfn, doesn't get any easier does it. Lots of luck for next cycle hun xx

Dilly, you enjoy xmas with your family hun, have a few drinks, I'm going to hehe xx

Well have taken my last clomid for this month, have taken them at night instead, has really helped with symptoms doing that, I got them bad last month. Not holding out much hope this cycle as will be having a few drinkypoos over xmas! Why not. Good luck girls xx


----------



## birty

Hi girls, hoping everyone is ok.

mo - so sorry to hear of DH results i hear zinc and selenium can help with motility, although dont know the accuracy of this but worth ago i guess.

angelmoon - sorry to hear of your BFN, hopefully next month BFP will be in abundance for all of us.

liggsy and dilly - fingers crossed for this cycle.

(depression alert) well today i spoke with a good friend who was my maid of honour and she just informed me she is 4 months pregnant with her 2nd and as happy as i am for her i just felt soo depressed after the phone call, thats now the fourth of our friends who are pregnant or recently given birth. almost cried getting off the phone to her, DH gave me a cuddle before going to work saying it will be our time soon. have bought a fertility monitor in the hope that it will tell me when im fertile (if i get there). i was also wandering has anyone tried acupuncture? or heard of anyone trying acupunture to aid fertility?

hoping everyone has a great xmas xxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Birty
 
We have a whole board on complimentary therapy hun, here is the link to the acupunture thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0


----------



## liggsy

Birty, hun I'm sorry you have had more pg announcements, they don't get any easier at all, big hugs to you. Your dh is right, it will be your turn soon.
I have had acupuncture, it is very good for fertility, I have reflexology now, that is also great for fertility and I find it far more relaxing too. It may be worth looking into hun. Lots of luck xxx

Just want to wish you all a very merry christmas girls, hope you all have a lovely time. Let's hope that 2011 is going to be our year 

Big hugs xx


----------



## mo:-D

Just want to say Merry Christmas to the "it's our turn in 2011 girls". 
Thank you to all of your for your ongoing support, it really is a lifeline!

Have a wonderful and relaxing day tomo!
Merry Christmas

Mo & DH xxx


----------



## AngelMoon

Just a quickie as still lots to do! 

Hope you lovely ladies all have a very Merry Christmas!    

xx


----------



## mo:-D

Happy new year ladies!!! xxxx


----------



## birty

Happy new year to everyone hope it brings happiness xxxxx


----------



## AngelMoon

Happy New Year to you all ladies    lets hope 2011 brings us what we wish for    

I've been doing okay since the BFN, although we've had a pregnancy announcement from friends, natural one, which was tough for me. But I'm very happy for them at the same time   also had cuddles from a 2 month old baby yday which set me off and we're meeting a newborn for the first time tomorrow, friends of DH so have to stay strong!!

I'm trying to make it motivate me more for starting the diet!!

x


----------



## birty

Hi angelmoon, ditto with the pregnancy announcement from friends, i almost cried after getting off the phone. good luck with tomo, as you say stay strong and yes it could be a good motivational tool for loosing weight. i'm gonna try losing weight too me thinks dont know how successful i will be as never have much luck lol but can give it a go and am using the wii as my excercise lol.

maybe we could keep ech other going with losing weight lol.
all the best for tomo and the year ahead xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi ladies
Hope all is ok and you had a good new year bash! Hapy new year to you all!

I'm good ate and drank a bit too much so the healthy living starts today. On cd 23 and had a tiny bit of blood yesterday which I am praying is implantation (although never had it last time). had day 21 bloods and gp surgery said ring for results in one week.................I usually get them done in hosp at work and know within a day or two but now I am not working very much at all I have to go through the proper route its gonna do my head in waiting and one week wiill be cd28 when I have more bloods and will be testing by then anyway    
Clomid really make me feel rubbish and cant wait to do last cycle!
dilly


----------



## mo:-D

Dilly- Sounds promising!!! Keep fingers crossed and take it easy.

Clomid is making me feel rubbish too... thought i had no side effects this month, (can't feel my ovaries as i usually do).... then had an almighty migrane this morning... not sure if it is clomid or still a bug i've had. Grrrr

It's only month 2... how am i going to cope if i have to have MORE months of this grr

sorry... feeling poop this morning.

Hope you're all OK xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hi Ladies, 

I'm joining you again soon to start taking clomid. On day 16 now, so hopefully in 12 days I'll be taking the clomid again. 

Have we had any BFP's recently?

xx


----------



## mo:-D

Don't think i have heard of any bfp in here for a while  

The anticipation to start is a good feeling. I see it worked for u before?  that's good news!! 
Good luck! xx

Day 11 for me... still no twinges which i have usually when ovaries are making some kind of effort.  ugh... not sure whether to ask for a cd21 bloods?

hope everyone is ok
mo


----------



## Dilee-99

Mo

No I dont think there have been any BFP's lately either but its all about to change now the new year is here!

Arnt they measuring your progesterone at all? I would ask for cd21 and cd28 bloods so at least you know if the clomid is makiong you ov or not otherwise how can they know if its beneficial or not!!!!!!!

AFM cd 24 and for some silly reason I have hope...... tiny bit of blood two days ago which could be implantation, my boobs are ridiculously sore and I am starving all the time and keep going light headed which is all prob the clomid as I have felt like this and not had bfp but I just feel a bit more positive. will be happy just to ov atm so roll on cd 21 results!

dilly


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Dilly - keep everything crossed hun      you can be the first new year BFP     

Mo - have you had any tracking with your cycles? Years ago I got a scan to track ovulation, but last time I started again I used basic OPK's and was able to track that way. I think Amazon have them really cheap, the good side of that is you can get a more reliable prog test to check for ovulation. 

I'm thinking about the immunes side of things, I'm sure as we've had lots of early miscarriages it should be something as simple as a luteal phase defect, so ordered some agnus castus and a whole load of other vitamins to take. There's a voucher code for 20% off Holland and Barratt that I found that expires at the end of January, Boots have 3 for 2 on vits. 

I think they say that Pregnacare Conception has everything you need for conception, but some people add addition vitamins in (Angelbumps thread) so that everything is perfect. 

xx


----------



## mo:-D

Dilly- SSSSOOO excited for you, i have everything crossed!!!!       

Mrs maguire- i have a CBFM that i use... it is still 'low' and this time last month was was 'high' grrr. They tracked my follicles last month, but ask they closed over christmas, they are waiting till next month to do it again. Frustrating.. cd 11 so only 17 days till next cycle and can start again!!!

Well lets hope the vitamins help you... and no more m/c  that must be the most awful feeling   

I am loving all the high spirits ladies, keep them up!!!
Mo xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya Mo,

Personally I think the CBFM is a waste of money, its so so so expensive. You can get 20 OPK's from Amazon for £5 and you can see the result for yourself rather than relying on the equipment to do it for you. It depends what you prefer doing, I have to catheterise anyway so I have a ready sample for testing. 

It's so frustrating because I had my first clomid cycle Dec 2009 (first one after having my little boy) then by some miracle we kept conceiving naturally but then miscarrying. 

I spoke briefly to someone today, I think it was the main man from one of these immunes places, all I picked up from the convo is he recommends you have all the tests. DH being the cynic he is said I'm sure he does at what they charge. Some woman was in the Daily Mail saying that the NK test is about £100 in some places. So makes you wonder how they can whack another £150 on top. 

I can see DH's point of view about how depressing it would be to borrow money from my parents and then have no success. But I'm sure they'd be empathetic about us paying it back. I could even pay it back without hubby having to worry about it. It just seems the whole process is about people making money out of others misery    

xx


----------



## Dilee-99

I use opk's but am known to get LH surge but still not ov so not that reliable for me although the pos when I did concieve was obviously right. 

TMI slight pinkish cm last night and mild cramps so think its over and the    is pitching up early (cd24 today) which is unusual. roll on progesterone results...... lost my positive vibes and hope now but hey ho at least I get to try my moon cup    and roll on with last cycle clomid!!

dilly


----------



## Heluerto

But Dilly, pink and early is a good thing - keep positive!!!


----------



## mo:-D

Keep positive dilly, it is not over yet!!!       

Mrs Maguire- I knwo that the CBFM lies to me every month, LOL, but i bought it when we first starting ttc, so just carried on when we started clomid. I keep thinking i could go to the cheao sticks, but i have spent money on it now... i have still got the box, so could sell it... hmmm

Why have they put u on clomid then? Do they think it could reduce the risk of m/c??

I've finally had something going on in my ovaries since last night,... better late than never... prob going to be a long cycle now though 

Mo xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Years ago I was diagnosed with annovulation, so it took 6 cycles of clomid to conceive my little boy. For the first time ever we had one cycle of clomid but my SIL is a bit of a crazy moo and decided it was a race to get pg which caused so much stress we didn't bother taking anymore, but then got caught naturally quite a few times. My gynae gave me more clomid anyway, the idea is apparently that better eggs may be produced creating better corpus luteums that shouldn't fail, so the luteal phase defect should be regulated as clomid does magical things with hormones or something. 

You could use both the cheapie sticks and your clearblue monitor. 

xx


----------



## mo:-D

Well i hope that it works, and your little bean2b sticks around  

To be honest i know when i am ovulating and i get a lot of pain in the run up to ovulation with the pcos... then i just know when it is happening anyway so really the cbfm just helps me chart.

Why do family always cause so much stress!!!! I wasnt drinking over xmas, you cant drink on metformin, otherwise would maybe have had 1!! MIL and SIL made very loud and public (other random people were there) comments about, 'why was i not drinking', and 'i have only opened this wine cos it is your favourite' (it really isn't!) Just generally being annoying, when they know exactly why i am not drinking. Wish they didn't know anything. grr. 

ooo sorry slight hormonal moment there!!! oops!

Hope you're ok
Mo x


----------



## MrsMaguire

They can be so annoying. 

I told my SIL we were starting clomid on boxing day last year, she went totally OTT ordering OPKs and stuff like that as she was determined to make her parents grandparents first. I had a scan to confirm a miscarriage of two sacs, I literally got through the phone door and she was begging me to go round and look at her positive tests. She continued to really rub it in my face, so relations aren't all that grand. 

The most hilarious thing is the picture she gave us for xmas holding our niece, I don't think we could have looked more depressed in the piccie she chose! She's one of these people who likes to manipulate situations to her advantage, but it doesn't work with us anymore. 

At xmas SIL kept saying, oh its my beautiful miracle angels first xmas, she literally conceived the first time she tried. 

Don't you just love families eh! 

xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi
Ypu guys are right and it has gone again now, so tempted to test tom cd25. 
MO you could sell your monitor to me    its the only way I plan to use contraception after another bfp if I am so lucky x
dilly


----------



## mo:-D

dilly- wait a few days, if it was implantation then it wont show up for a few days! I am VERY excited for u!!!!     

MrsM- i haven't even met her and just want to   !!!! You are doing to well to not pay attention to her!

Dilly, if it works for me in the next little while, then i will!!!

So having more ovary pain tonight, on the left again though, don't think my right one works! ggerrr But means it has done something again at least! woop!  

How is everyone doing now we are back at work? I go back tomo- bbbooooooo  Bring on half term!


----------



## MrsMaguire

Dilly - totally pot and kettle me saying this, but don't do it hun, you'll drive yourself mental. Keeping everything crossed for you      

Mo - really hope this is your month too hun    

I'm back on Thursday, but so poorly with endo pain. Another little moan, I work really hard (like everyone else I guess) but its a hectic time of the year. Tramadol and dihydracodeine don't touch this pain, the dr recommended I take ibropufen! Fool   

xx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Ladies!
I hope you don't mind if I join your group! 
I am due to see my Dr this Fri regarding Clomid and although my journey so far has been nut's so far ( to be polite!) I am rather nervous about this next step!
But I have been reading through your posting's and it has helped me understand just a little bit more....plus as you all no it's good to chat to people that understand!
With ref to insensitive familie's, Oh please don't get me started! 
Here's wishing us all the luck that we all deserve in this New Year! 
Hope you're all as well as can be!
jen..x


----------



## leahsparkle

hi i have been following your chat for weeks i finished my 2nd round of clomid on the 11/12 and have taken 2 pregnancy tests today and they have both come back with faint positive lines can clomid cause false positive really scared its not true can anyone give me advice xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, boo to being back at work!

Dilly, have everything crossed for you hun, don't go testing too early though hun, it will drive you mad! Lots of luck xx

MrsMaguire, I can't believe your SIL, I want to smack her face in! I can't believe how insensitive some people can be. Can't choose your family! Lots of luck for this month xx

Leahsparkle, I don't know if clomid can cause false positives but I don't think so, I'd say you have a bfp there hun, congratulations. Hope the line gets darker, what cd are you? Xx

Jenni, welcome to the thread hun, lots of lovely ladies on here for support. Wishing you lots of luck xx

Hello to everyone else too, sorry to those I've missed, I have some catching up to do.

Well I'm 8dpo today, not holding out much hope this month as have had a few drinks over xmas and new year, plus wasn't timed as well as could be due to visiting family etc. Will be praying for a miracle though xx


----------



## leahsparkle

i am on CD 31 i usual have between 25 to 35 Cycle depending on the month thanks so much for replying liggsy i have called the fertility clinic and they are going to give me a urine pregnancy test tomorrow so fingers crossed...................   

I have done another dip test and another faint BFP god i hope its true i am so scared xx


----------



## mo:-D

Leahsparkle- congratulations! Very exciting!!!  No such thing as a false positive!!! Congrats!

Jenni- welcome!!!  Yes your journey does look a little nuts, hoping that clomid does the trick for u!

Liggsy- don't say it is over till it's over!! keep     

Mrs Maguire- is there not anything they can do for endo?

Dilly- anything to report?

Rubbish being back at work today... rang clinic to try and get an appointment to discuss next step after DHs results... keep missing each others phonecalls... just need to know what is going to happen! argh! Got lots of ovary pain today, which i am pleased about, perhaps it has worked this month 


Hope all is well!
Mo


----------



## Dilee-99

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr just lost massive post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geordie Lou

hi!

Just a quick hello lovely lasses.  I keep popping on here to have a quick lurk and see how everyone is keeping and how clomid is doing.

Leahsparkle - just wanted to say the first 2 tests i did were very faint, in fact the first one was so faint my husband told me i was probably seeing things.  But it was all good and i used a clearblue digital one which thankfully just tells you it like it is without having to worry about lines.
Really hope you get your BFP tomorrow!

GL xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning
Come back to rewrite that post!

Leahsparkle- looks all good for you girl but good luck anyway! Hope you are jumping for joy today!

Geordielou - Hi chick nice to hear from you! How is pregnency suiting you,12 weeks    goes so quickly!

Mo - Hoope the pain has subsided and is all good pain! Hate it when you are in limbo waiting to find out whats going on. Always easier when you know the plan.

Liggsy - stay      hon, its not over for you yet and who knows it might just happen on a cycle that you were not so confident about. it only take one little   

Welcome to the thread Jenni and good luck with starting the crazy pills,    you get a quick bfp!

Mrs Maguire - Hope you get the pain sorted and under control, no need for people to suffer pain these days when such good pain relief is available! The    just couldnt keep me away lol.

Birty - Hows it going with you?

AFM - Called GP yest for my day 21 results and they said doctor wants to talk to me about them so hopefully he will ring today but guessing its just to say they are doing anything as my progesterone has not been over 0.9m/mol since I started ttc again in Jan 2010 and clomid so far made no difference. Tested last night as just could resist and was BFN then the    *itch caught me a couple of hours later TMI (very light still but clotty and sure its her)! Bleeding must have all been spotting/breakthrough. So I get to try out my moon cup    and hopefully speaking to gp today will achieve a referel back to consultant and an up to date sperm analysis from dp (oooooooooo he will be pleased) which will save a bit of time rather than waiting til I finish last cycle clomid. meanwhile I am so very blessed already and I need a break off the meds, lose a few lbs that I have put on in last 3 months and enjoy my new job..... being at home with R. Hope talking about him does not upset anyone as if it does read my signature and remember he is proof that clomid can work and very quickly!!!!

dilly


----------



## jenni01

Thankyou for the kind welcome ladies! 

Dilly, your past with the treatment does give me hope hun!, as does all the other ladies!

My DH and I actually feel really positive about this treatment, which I find kind of weird after our recent disappointment's....So just like the rest of you, I shall muster on until I am a Mummy!
Just wish I had this much determination about the Ironing! 

Hope you are all well
jen..x


----------



## Heluerto

Last time my GP wanted to speak to me about day 21 results was when it had come back with a result of >190 (apparently they dont check any higher than that reading).  I had 4 eggs released that month (but still got a BFN).

Now on month 8 - the doctor told me to keep taking them until my next consultant appointment (they keep dropping me off their system - I think they hate me!)


----------



## birty

Hello all, happy new year to everyone.

Sorry i've been a bit quiet of late, mixture of roller coaster of emotions and working too much.

i see have quite a bit to catch up on.

Mrs Maguire - welcome back onto the clomid journey. Sorry to read about your m/c's and insensitive family neither of which could have been easy, really wish it happens for you. Hope the pain has eased.

Mo - you having cd 21 bloods? i too am using a CBFM so we shall see how that goes.Hope your clomid effects are calming down they certainly are not the best effects.

dilly - i, like you, have almost zero progesterone and i had soo much hope on the first lot of clomid and felt so crap when i got my first cd 21 and clomid hadnt worked. so this cycle im not getting my hopes up at all. Have you heard from your GP? Congrats on the new job hope you settle in to it well.

Jenni01 - welcome to the group and the clomid journey. hope appointment tomo goes well. its good that you feel positive about the journey especially looking at your signature, wish you all the best.

leahsparkle - welcome and sounds like really promising news hope you get the result you want, keep us all updated. would be great to get a BFP so early on in the new year.

liggsy - like dilly says stay positive. it can often be when you least expect it and maybe the fact you were drinking and maybe more relaxed may be in your favour.

Right i think thats me caught up aplogies if i have missed anyone.

so to me, had cd 21 result as you can see on my signature and after getting hopes up by being on clomid i felt pretty crap to say the least. also around then one of my brdesmaids announces she is 4 months pregnant with her 2nd and a family member gave birth and there have been more announcements from friends since. have bought myself a 2nd hand CBFM just to be curious and its not gonna hurt so we shall see. after 14 days of norethisterone (GP said to go on it as cd 21 so low and i could be waiting weeks/months til next AF) and AF arrived yesterday so will be starting the pills today and just gonna go with the flow (no pun intended) and see what happens this month so am feeling a bit brighter than of recent. we are going away this weekend aswell so will be nice to just get away relax and have fun. also mentioned about some zinc and selenium for DH so he is gonna start taking those as his diet is abysmal. have also started a diary on here to vent and also to document emotions, events etc. so am feeling positive and we shall see what happens.

so wishing everyone all the best for this year and looking forward to all the news xxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

Mo, yay for ovary pain! must be doing something. I have felt ov both months on the clomid, dont normally feel it at all so i am    that maybe more than 1 egg is being released       lots of luck for this cycle hun xx

Leahsparkle, lots of luck for tomorrows test, im sure it will still be a bfp though       

Dilly, so sorry the witch got you hun    was hoping it was going to be your month. Good luck with your gp, hope your results are better than you think. Will you be having 1 more month of clomid then hun or are you stopping now? xx

Jenni, your right, we are all very determined to acheive our dreams of being a mummy, i agree re the ironing    cant be bothered with that! Glad you are feeling positive hun, let it continue          little extra for you    xx

Heluerto, hope they get your apt sorted soon hun, 8 months is a long time to be on the clomid xx

Birty, Sorry your day 21 results were not good, thats not to say they wont be better this month though       , im not even having my checked, im just left to get on with it, not knowing if its doing anything or not   
Have a lovely weekend away, will do you the world of good. Glad your dh is going to take the vits too, took me a while to get my dh on them but he takes his every day without fail now    keep up the pma hun xxx

Hello to anyone i have missed too   

I am loving the fact that since starting clomid (this is my 2nd month) i have not had any mid cycle bleeding in my leutal phase and last month my leutal phase was 16 days! used to be 12! We have decided to ask for more clomid when this runs out (i was only given 4 months supply) want to try it for 6 months (if we need to   ) before going for next round of IVF, much easier on clomid, side effects have been non existent this month too, think its because i took them at night instead of morning. 
Have a good evening girls xxx


----------



## leahsparkle

Great news it was BFP     .......They said i am 4 weeks and 2 days however i think i am actually 2 weeks so happy however terrified that it will go   .
Can't believe thats nearly 2 years...thank you everyone for all your kind words xxxxx


----------



## mo:-D

Congratulations! Fantastic news! xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

I really can't wait for AF to arrive so I can start taking the clomid. Taking so many supplements I should rattle 

Leah - congratulations hunni, really wishing you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy   

Liggsy - I'm so glad you said that about SIL - makes me feel a little more sane  It took me 6 months to conceive my little miracle, by then I'd all but given up that it was never going to happen, it turned out to be the cycle it did. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Birty - keep smiling hun, I know its really hard, especially when people around us fall pregnant so easily. Have you thought of any supplements for yourself. With your periods taking ages to come, is that something to do with PCOS? 

Dilly - I can totally empathise with how you feel, I know in a way we have to be extra careful over here, but on another forum theres a couple of women who hate me talking about my fertility problems as I have my little monster. Whilst in a way the primary and secondary infertility is incomparable, the emotions are still the same because I don't know about you, but I hate the fact that all my family have 2/3/4 kids already. I don't know if there's something in the water round here but all my cousins are pregnant and my best friend with her 4th! My monster is obsessed with babies, although my SIL is so funny about him being near our niece that he hardly ventures near. 

The pains still really bad and I'm starting to panic that the pain from the endo means that we're never going to conceive naturally. I'm not sure what DH's views on IVF would be, although I'm waiting for a lap to do some excision so I'm guessing if a dye test said my tubes were useless then its something we could discuss more. My DH really struggled with the losses, its a miracle that he's agreed to more tx, I think as long as we have no more losses he'd be up for anything. (That sort of sounds rather wrong! ) 

I hope everyones ok, I hope Leah's BFP is one of many more to come


----------



## AngelMoon

HUGE congrats to you Leah!    here's to a very happy & healthy 9 months  

Hope everyone else is well, anyone testing soon? 

Well I had planned to start my strict diet this week but have fallen ill with flu so it's shot to pieces although not eating as much as usual...I've made an apt to see the doctor next week to get another prescription for Norithisterone (to give me a period) so I can start the second round of Clomid in Feb. I want to shift some weight first, so may even be mid Feb see how I go. 


x


----------



## birty

fantastic news leahsparkle you must be delighted. here's to a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

MrsMaguire - i have been tested for PCOS and it came back negative but i think if/when GP refers me i will ask to be tested again as it doesnt make much sense and i have soooo many of the symptoms that are listed for PCOS. i am only taking folic acid. was thinking about taking pregna care but dont know what else to take. any ideas? really hope you get things sorted regarding the pain, thats never nice. 

liggsy - cant believe you are being left with out having CD21. have you requested them? they may do them if you request them.

angelmoon - hope you feel better.


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls,

Leahsparkle, congratulations hun, have a very happy and healthy 9 months xx

MrsMaguire, hope that pain eases off soon, must be awful for you hun. When is your lap scheuled for? Hope they sort you out. Worth getting your tubes checked just incase, IVF is very stressful, have had 2 rounds myself, feel better on clomid for now its far less stressful! Hope you don't need to have it hun and you get your 2nd miracle very soon. It makes no odds if its primary or secondary fertility problems, the ache for a child is the same so don't let anyone tell you different. Big hugs xx

angel moon, good luck with the weight loss hun. Sorry your not well though, hope you feel better soon. I'm taking pregnacare, extra folic acid, evening primrose oil (upto ov only) and apimist, which is honey, pollen, propolis and royal jelly, meant to improve egg quality massivly, and for general health too, its good stuff! Xx

Birty,how are you today hun? Xx

Dilly, hope your ok hun xx

Sorry to anyone I've missed. Well I'm cd24 today, 10dpo, no symptoms at all but still trying to be hopeful xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladies 
Leah... 
Mrs Maguire...There's nothing wrong with wanting another baby hun! I wish you all the best!
Liggsy..Thank's for the   Right back at you  
Birty..Enjoy your weekend away hunni!

AFM: Dr's at 3.20 so will pop back on later and let you know what's happening!

Hello to everyone else and I hope you are all well. 
jen..xx


----------



## liggsy

Jenni, good luck at the docs hun xx


----------



## mo:-D

Hello everyone!! Very busy round here at the moment!

So... we rang the clinic and they had a look at DH results... ( had they not looked before?) and decided they want to try IUI for 6 months. They called me in for a scan to see where i am at this month CD15 as i havent ovulated this month we still may be in for a chance to catch this month! woo! Had my scan and my measley follie was 13mm... so hoping i will last over the weekend and scan again on monday, then hopefully get the injection and IUI on Wednesday. It has happened so quickly... hope it works!

Liggsy, read your post about apimist.... will that help my eggs, do u take it all month? ANyone else take it?

Jenni- good luck!

Angelmoon- welcome back! Still no af I had that flu too- rubbish! Get well soon!

MrsM- glad u have a supportive dr!!! You will get your babies 

I am sure i have missed people... sorry! Hope u are all well and making lots of scrummy babies! xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning ladies! (yes I know it's early!)
Just before I tell you what happened yesterday I would like to just say something to you all if that's OK!....The one thing that I have learned through this crazy journey (chatting to other ladies) is that even if your follie is small or if you only have one egg or if it's IVF or IUI or ICSI or donor egg or donor sperm, is that it is possible to become a Mummy, either for the first time or the second, we just have to try and stay strong and stay positive even when the times are tough! 
OK..went to Dr's, he's started me on 50mg for 3mnths...then woke up this morning and my AF's here!....but I'm a bit confused as when I've read your post's you all say about certain day's to get "jiggy" but he said just do it all the time 
Plus he only want's to scan me after 3mnths?!...he's a Dr at my local surgery but he's a Gynae so I suppose he know's what he's saying! 
Do any of you have any advice on anything else that I should take as well to possibly help? 
Thank's girl's and I hope you are all well!!
jen..xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Jeni
I will try to help from what I know and my experiences.
Text book assumes ovulation on cd14 (you are fertile a couple od days leading up to ov as sperm can live in you for 72 hours and day of ov and following few days therefore this is the best time to bms.
However there is no garantee that cd14 is when you ovulate but generally whenever you ov your period follows 14 days later, measuring your basal body temp, checking your cm and cervical position and using opk's can all help (although opks can give false positives particularly with pcos) pinpoint ovulation. It is usually common practice to measure you progesterone levels (blood test) on cd21 depending again on your cycle length as it should ideally be 7 days post ovulation as this is when your levels will peak so if you ov later or earlier than cd 14 the day of blood test should be altered accordingly. If you are known to have particularly long cycles another blood test is good on cd28 in case you oved late but some clinics will test cd21 then every 3 days which is useful.

Therefore the general advice is to have sex every 2-3 days throughout your cycle however your fertile window is only for a few days at time of ov so if you know when this is tailor it a bit more. The earliest I have known anyone to ov is cd8 and the latest cd 28! Personally I tend to ensure we have bms every 2-3 days from cd8 to cd21 particularly on day of ov and at least day before or day after. I start using opk's from cd 10 til cd 20 as they are cheapies (you often get a false positive if you start less than 3 days after the last clomid tablet is taken). I now get a faint line on opk's after years of nothing but still dont ov so it really should be that the line is darker or as dark as the control line to be a positive.
hope some of that helps you
dilly


----------



## Dilee-99

Oh and tracking with scans is a bonus as alot of clinics do not do this although a baseline scan should be doen before starting clomid to rule out cysts so if he is offering another scan in 3 months that is good. I have never been offered follicle tracking scans but can def see the benefits of them.
dilly


----------



## jenni01

Dilly....Many thank's for the info hun!...my brain hurt's!! 
Just read out what you wrote to my DH before he goes to work and he too look's confused!
I think that as much as it pains me I will just do the "deed" as often as pos! just to be on the safe side!! 
I ordered some "Concieve Plus" today as I read somewhere that it can help as well!
Basically short of hanging up side down I'm prepared to try anything! 

Thank's again hun!
Jen..x


----------



## birty

Hi Ladies

am back from a lovely, relaxing weekend away with DH and family at centre parcs longleat but back to work tonight  . am CD6 final clomid tablet tomo. AF only lasted 2 days this time round compared with the 5 days the cycle before so we shall see if that means anything later on in the cycle. am really bloated this time on clomid.

liggsy - after a much needed break and a lovely 3 hour session in various different sauna/steam rooms etc i feel really good thanks. more relaxed and a positive frame of mind. anything going on with you at the mo?

jenni - good luck with the clomid, hope it works for you, what day are you?

Mo - wishing you all the best for IUI, how long has it taken for you from referral to treatment?

hope everyone is well and had a good weekend, baby dust to all xxx


----------



## jenna201

hi ladies sorry to just barge in but i am after some advice, i am starting my second cycle of clomid 50mg but my periods have been all over the place last month only having a 20 day cycle instead of usal 40 and today i just started on cycle day 29 but (sorry if too much info) its only brown in colour and only when i wipe so i am not sure if i should start taking my clomid tomorrow or not as brown is old blood. i did a pregnancy test last week and was negtive to i know i am not pregnant just dont want to mess up my chances if this isnt a period, not due to see my gyne till 1st march.


----------



## jenni01

Hi Birty!
Glad you had a nice break away hun, are you feeling a bit more relaxed?
I'm still bloated from my last IVF or it could be chocolate! 
I take my first pill on Wed (day 5 into bleed)...I have been looking up loads of Clomid success stories on the net!...so I am feeling very hopeful 
Plus we have ladies on here that have been lucky as well! so it's looking promising Birty! 

Hope you and everyone else are well! 
Jen..x


----------



## jenni01

Jenna!
I am new to the Clomid journey hun, but I tend to have spotting on the first day and then very heavy, so I asked my Dr what I should class as the first day and he said that the first sign of discolouration (brown,pink)...
Hope it helped a little! Good Luck! 
Jen.x


----------



## jenna201

hi jen, thank you for replying so quickly that has really helped, i will start takin it tomorrow and fingers crossed it works this time, its my last try then i am going to move onto hcg injections as this is my 10th cycle in 2 years that i have tried and had no success with ovulation. i had ovarian drilling in september and my cycles have been all over the place so never had a problem knowing when to take it. wish u lots of luck for ur next cycle and thank you again xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Ladies, I've posted this on another new topic but thought I'd try the "experts".

I'm hoping one of you knowledgable ladies will be able to answer a Q for me. I used Clomid for the first time this cycle for our first attempt at IUI. I think I have been ovulating on my own anyway [according to my Clerblue Fertiliy Monitor]. However, I am now CD 18 and still no LH surge. Normally, I would surge about CD15/16 so I am late [I have done for the past twelve months at least]. I am being monitored so I know I have one follicle "ripening".

I was wondering if Clomid can lengthen your cycle? Could it be that I was releasing immature eggs before hence why we can't get pregnant?

Any experiences that you can share would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, hope you all had a good weekend, monday comes round far too quickly though!

Jenna, hi hun welcome to the thread, lots of lovely ladies here to support you.
Re your question about af, I have always been told that day 1 is when you have full on bleed, not just brown/pink spotting, cd20 does seem far to early to be your af hun, I just don't want you to take it too early and mess up your chances of it working. I would wait for full red af, hope that helps xx

Moe, sorry but my phone won't let me type your name, keeps putting month instead grrrr. Lots of luck with iui hun, good you may start it this month! The apimist is meant to give good quality eggs, have I posted the link already or do you want me to post it? There is a thread on the peer support boards hun, lots of girls taking it on there xx

Jenni, glad dr apt went well and you have your clomid to start, yay! Conceive pluis is ok but very watery. Taking evening primrose oil (up to ovulation only) really improves your cervical mucus, I take 2 x 1000mg a day and noticed a huge difference after 1 month! Good luck hunny xx

Birty, glad you had a lovely weekend away, sounds like bliss! My af is always 2 days, wierd! I'm ok thanks hun, on cd26 today 13dpo, had a bit of brown spotting so am worried af is on her way, boo! Fingers crossed she is not though xx

Dilly, how are you doing hun? Xx

Hello to anyone I've missed too.

I think af is on her way, hope she doesn't show up though! Oh well, if she does I still have 2 more months supply before I ask for any more.
Got my new car today too, I love it, its soooo fun hehe xx


----------



## mo:-D

Hi Everyone!

Scan today and i had a nice juicy 23 or 28, cant remember what he said, follicle! I have to give myself the HCG injection tonight, i am so nervous! Let u know how it goes! IUI booked for wednesday!!    

Hi Liggsy- it's OK, knew what u meant, i get texts a lot calling me month! tee hee

Bubbilicious- i use the cbfm... and before i was on clomid i was told by it that i was ovulating, i wasn;t, confirmed by blood tests. Since being on clomid, it has changed my cycle, and i am sure i have ovulated as been given tracking and HCG injection. Also felt very different after ov prob due to progesterone. I would say that u will notice a difference, but not to worry, u will have better eggs on the clomid than off!! Good luck!

birty- well i was refered last year- april i think... first appointment in november... then clomid from then... then dh results finally came (long delay on those) so they rushed through the IUI... took less than a week to decide i was having IUI to actually having it this wed! crazy! I have been luckym although did some of my waiting before that i guess. 

Welcome to jenni and jenna   

Hello to everyone else, hope u r all doing OK 
Mo xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Mo, thanks for the response. That's really interesting about the CBFM. I get a peak every month but my Day 21 tests have all come back a bit low. My consultant dismissed these and said they must have been done at a wrong time and as I have "regular" periods, I must ovulate [if you call between 28 and 39 days regular, that is]. I have always been convinced that because I've never got above 23 nmol on the progesterone test that maybe I'm not ovulating. Even so, he suggested Clomid when we asked about IUI just to "guarantee" ovulation so perhpas, we've made the right choice by medicating this attempt.


----------



## mo:-D

That is pretty much what happened with me... until he trusted me that they were done at right time and saw i wasn't ovulating and clearly had pcos on the scans! Hopefully clomid is the way forward and will work for u. When are u starting IUI?


Very proud of myself... just drew up the powder  and liquid for injection and managed myself, didn't hurt a bit!!! so chuffed- i am a wimp! think dh is more traumatised than me!

Mo x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey peeps
Mo - well done you! Good luck with the iui lots of sticky      vibes! ahh poor dh lol, what are men like? soooo excited for you x

Bubbi - I dont ovulate naturally and and have up until recently had regular cycles between 28-40 days which are often heavy and clotty. I also use opk's which work in same way as cbfm by detecting lh surge which were always negative before R but now come up with faint line so I sometimes surge or at least produce some lh but dont ovulate. I think sometimes doctors dont look at the whole picture!Hopefully clomid will give you some nice ripe eggies!
Liggsy - Hope the b*tch...oops    stays away! Glad you got a new toy to enjoy!

Jenna - I agree that the usual rule of thumb to my knowledge is to wait until 2nd day of full flow red however some people only have a light spotty few days in which case you have to make a decision to take it or discuss taking provera to cause a withdrawel bleed. good luck!!

Angel - hope the diet is going ok   

Leah - hope your beany is keeping warm and well x

afm cd 31 and has slight spotting again yest as well as cd 22/23 time but no af. lots of cramping pain and back ache though! didnt bother with cd28 bloods after 0.4 level on cd21 as thought af was here but was just very slight spotting on wipe TMI lol. Anyway have been reffered back to consultant and awaiting up to date SA for dp so have decided that unless the witch shows her ugly head am not going to take provera and will just wait for cons appointment and try to lose few lbs and take a break but if she comes with a flow will prob do another round. fairly sure my cons will move us on but not sure which direction maybe hcg shot as think I get good follies or I did the one time I was scanned but dont pop any eggies...... grrrr would just like to know what does happen in there!

night all dilly


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladies! (DH on early so up to make his butty box!)
Congrat's to the HCG self administrator's!....I hope all goes well! 

Thank's for the advice about the "Concieve Plus" as well, I will take it in hand (pardon the pun!) 

Well, just anxious about Wed for taking the first pill, I have even done the dreaded ironing to try and take my mind off thing's but it didn't work! 
I spoke to my sister about it last night but she's not been very supportive through all my treatment's, I get the feeling that untill I say "I'm pregnant!" she won't be interested!....I do wish that people could be a little more understanding, I've listened to her waffle on about not having a man for years!
Oh! sorry about that short vent! 
So back to the important people! I hope you are all well today!! 
Jen..x


----------



## Dilee-99

5.30am butty box!!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!!


----------



## jenni01

Dilly...I no I'm mad!! but then he's got no excuse for being late for work! plus it get's rid of him quicker!! 
Thank's again for the info the other day hun!
How's you and your little one today? 
Jen.x


----------



## Bubblicious

Thanks Mo & Dilly for sharing. It's kind of reassuring to know I'm not going mad. And also to know that despite LH surges and "regular" cycles, there might be a fixable reason for our unexplained secondary infertility.

Mo, I have my first go at IUI on Thursday [after giving myself the trigger injection tonight ... I'm a bit nervous about that so well done to you]. Good luck for tomorrow.

FYI, I'm over on the IUI general chit chat thread, too so might be chatting to you in two places.


----------



## jenna201

Hi ladies, thank you for all your advice, i decided to take my clomid today as it is my last cycle before seeing consultant again and i would like to try the hcg injections as i never get an lh surge, it is always a faint positive which i got told is a negative as they are not the same strength in colour. 
Are any of u ladies having the injections and if u are how often do u need to have them and who has to inject u?  x


----------



## mo:-D

Looks like we are cycle buddies then bubblicious! Thank goodness!!! 

also bubblicious andjenna... i have had the injections for last 2 months... the first the clinic did for me, and it stung a bit, and left a bruise that is still there! This month, last night, i did the injection... i had to mix up powders and stuff, i was a bit scared, but it was fine! It also didn't sting a bit!!!! I have a tender spot today though, and it is quite red. I had a definate surge this morning on a ps.  You just have one injection, and they will tell you when to do it if u r having IUI, and on a normal cycle, guessing they will just tell you when to do it. Are they tracking your follies jenna? Just hope egg is still healthy at 12:30 tomo for IUI!! Do you know how long after the injection the egg is released and how long it lasts?

I am really nervous about tomo, i think i have my hopes too high for it working! PLease be sending me some       

Jenni, what a good wife u r! Don't u be speaking to my dh!!! LOL Good luck taking first pill! I remember being anxious, and it being a let down when no fireworks went off after i swallowed them LOL... not sure what i expected! But it def was exciting!


Hi to everyone else!! Let us know how u r getting on! 

Mo xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladies!
Mo..with ref to time schedule for HCG inj, I should imagine that it's the same principal as for when I had to do them for the IVF, so whatever time you did your inj then your clinic will have booked you in the next day to coincide with the drug!....Good Luck hun!  

Re..being a good wife! Lol..believe me I milk it for what it's worth when the time come's! 

Taking pill at 6am!!..like you say I'm not expecting firework's!!

Hello to all and hope you're all OK!! 
Jen..x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi
A bit meme I'm afraid,
Well been bleeding again since Monday eveing so classing today as cd2 and reluctantly taken the clomid even though I know it means another cycle of feeling cr*p! Just cant not do 4th cycle then wonder if it would have worked. Really hope consultant moves us on in tx after this otherwise I need a break. I have taken pill this morning even though been taking it at night to suffer less side effects for last 3 cycles. I still seem to feel rubbish and I was taking it in morning when I ov'ed and concieved ds so thought its worth a go   . Picked up dp's semens analysis kit yest and was told there is 6 week wait for his appointment    but it will probably be at least that by the time we see consultant anyway.
anyways best sort out some brekkie
dilly


----------



## jenni01

Dilly...Sorry you're not feeling to good hun 
It's hard through any treatment to keep positive but just look into your little one's face and remember that you're hoping for a little brother or sister for him! 
Do something for you today hun to try and pick yourself up, bubble bath or shopping, whatever make's you feel a little better..
We all have our bad day's but that's why we are on here! so we can vent as well as just have a natter! 
Hope you feel better soon..
Jen.x


----------



## jenna201

Hi mo i am not being tracked at the moment whilst on clomid i have been left to me own devices except for getting the progesterone tests twice a month to check for ovulation as well as doing my clear blue pee sticks but all have come bk negative since using clomid,i have my appointment on 1st march to discuss ivf options but want to try the hcg injections first to see if that will make me ovulate and still try to conceive naturally. i went to harley street for a private appointment and scans and everythin came back fine apart from the pcos which has improved since the ovarian drilling so she recommened asking my nhs doctor to get the hcg injections thru them instead of paying private. x

Hi dilly99 sorry ur not feeling too good, i also suffer horrible side effects from clomid and really didnt want to go on it again but unfortunatley u have to tick all the boxes in order to move forward which sucks, just try and take some time to relax and have a bit of you time, good luck with this cycle hun xx


----------



## mo:-D

Bubblicious- good luck for tomo, will be thinking of u! 

Jenna- keep peeing on the sticks and hopefully it will show something up. At least if u get the hcg u will know u have best chance of ovulating, but i guess they will tell u when to do it, to make sure u have a mature follicle! I hope it happes before u need to go on to ivf!!

jenni- hope you're ok! I was just concerned that it was like 36ish hours later and that i may have missed it! Fingers crossed though!

dilly99- keep positive- this could be your cycle!! Just keep your mind on the end result, easier said than done i know- keep going!

Well had the IUI today... was really fine! Was all over very quickly, then lay there and waited for 15 minutes. Had a lazy afternoon on sofa, even had a nap!   DH   was improved today as well, so i am pleased! The dr is always so positive, i hope i keep up his enthusiasm!!!

Hope everyone is feeling good today!      

Mo x


----------



## birty

hello girlies

how is everyone?

Jenni - yeah it was soo relaxing, however being back at work the relaxed me hasnt lasted long lol. but definitely more mentally relaxed and in a better frame of mind for making babies. whats this conceive plus? where did you get it from? sorry to hear about your unsupportive sister, do you have much of a support network? hope your first round of clomid goes ok for you and the side effects stay away.

Jenna - Hows your first cycle going?

Bubilicious - good luck for tomo hope it all goes well

Liggsy - How you feeling? did AF show? hope not. hows the new car? what did you get?

Mo - have all my fingers crossed for you this cycle sending lots of          with IUI.

Dilly - sorry you feel crap whilst taking clomid, i must admit regardless of when i take mine it doesnt help with side effects. lets hope it really works this cycle. shame about wait for appointment for DH, but i guess that will come round in no time at all.

not much going on with me at the mo am CD8 getting alot of hot flushes and people keep saying to me what are you getting hot flushes for at your age? im 29. am gonna try and lose a bit of weight as well to try and help things along, so fingers crossed.

wishing everyone all the best and sending out hugs xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's!! 
Just wanted to wish Bubblicious Good Luck today!! 
Mo...Rest up hun, I'm glad it went easy for you yesterday hun!  
Jenna..I'm the same as you, I've just been left to it as well!! 
Birty...after researching "load's!", most ladie's where saying that they where "dry" down there and recommended a variety of thing's, so I opted for "Concieve Plus" (it's sperm friendly!)....I know that you can take other stuff too but I thought I'd give it a go!...You can buy it from "Boots" or on the net a little cheaper...x
Well I felt a little sickly yesterday, but surely it's to soon for side effect's! 
So off to the dentist today and a bit of shopping but nothing exciting!
Hope you are all well today!!
Jen..x


----------



## birty

Hi Jenni

Thanks for that will keep a look out for it, as yes dryness is certainly a side effect, can you take it everyday of your cycle?

sorry you been feeling a little sicky, i remember getting side effects around day 3 of taking tablets, just keep well hydrated. when do you take your tablet? with/after food or before food? good luck at dentist, i get scared lol. ive got a training course today then shopping for me too. but only of the food variety.

Hope everyone is well, have a good day all xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning    
Well I dont get all the side effects then    Dryness is never a problem here in fact its quite the opposite which also causes problems as over lubrication is not always a good thing lol    Anyone know of anything to help dry up! Anyone managing to lose weight whilst on clomid? I have put on nearly a stone over 3 cycles!

dilly


----------



## jenna201

Hi mo, thanks hun i hope so too but my gyne isnt doing much for me, alot of ladies i have spoken to get tracked thru their cycles of clomid. I have my fingers and toes crossed for u for this iui cycle xx

Jenni01 its horrible been left to it isnt it? u have no idea if its doing anything inside and your just left to do pee sticks everyday hoping u get that positive result.

Hi birty, it isnt my first cylce, i was on it before i had ovarian drilling but it didnt work for me so my gyne wants me to try it again before moving on to the next step, on day 4 today and headaches have already started which i used to suffer really badly from last time but fingers crossed somethin happens this cycle and i wont have to be on it anymore.


----------



## jenni01

Hi!!
Back from dentist and just in time I think! getting very windy outside and look's like it's going to pee down!!
Mo...sending you lot's of    
Bubblicious...Hope all went well today hunni! 
Birty...I think you can use it anytime hun, there's no harmful stuff in it but it's very watery so only use a little (depending on size!!) lol 
Dilly...Lol...xxx I put on weight with the IVF hun!

Hello to all the other ladie's!!
Jen..x


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

Mo, well done on the IUI yesterday, glad you feel ok, get resting up now hun. will be looking out for a lovely BFP post from you in about 2 weeks     Fingers crossed for you hun xx

Bubblicious, hope it went well for you today hun, lots of luck     xx

Jenni & Jenna, im not being tracked at all either, im just left to get on with it, no day 21 test or anything. I wonder if its the consultants way of saying ive got bob all chance of it working    seens as 2 IVF's didnt work. Come on clomid, lets prove him wrong   
i think you can ask to be monitored though, have a word with your GP xx

Dilly, thats odd that the clomid doesnt "dry you up"    i thought that was one of the main s/e of it, i dont notice as i take 2000mg of evening primrose oil a day to help   
Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle hun, no harm in doing things how you did when you got pg with ds, will be    its a goof sign for you, and your right, you would always wonder "what if" this was the one for you xx

Birty, lots of luck for this cycle for you hun,    its the one. Boo to the side effects, i hate how it makes me feel throughout the month!
No af for me yet (yay) im cd29 16dpo    thats one thing ill say good about clomid, it has really lengthened my leutal phase. Have had spotting for a few days though so im sure she is just around the corner, its the waiting that does my head in   
My car is fab thanks hun, its an Abarth 500, very sport and FAST    xx

Think im caught up now, phew!

Well, still in the game so far, temps still high and no AF, i do think she will arrive tomorrow though, same as last month, have been spotting fro a few days so i think im out this month. So bring on month 3    xxx


----------



## mo:-D

Thanks _*everyone*_! All your positive vibes are keeping me going (i am only on day 1 of 2ww, what am i going to be like!!!!)       

Liggsy, hoping  doesn't show up and u get your bfp!!! 

dilly- i have had the opposite too... cm is in abundance! think it is the fact i finally have some hormones!!! dh is happy lol
i've uped my dose of met to 1500mg a day, i put it down as it was making me feel awful... just put it back up and i feel awful again... really want iui to work, so trying again!

bubblicious- how did it go today?? xxxx

Hope everyone is going ok... lots of     
mo xx


----------



## Heluerto

well, another BFN for me with AF arriving once again - still not heard back from the clinic, so round 9 for me starts tomorrow.


----------



## jenna201

Hi liggsy, can your gp sort out you being monitered then? he referred me to my gyne and he dont really have much to do with my fertility treatment. I didnt realise you could ask to be monitered, i just thought different hospitals have different policies.


----------



## birty

Hello everyone, hope all is fine and dandy.

Dilly - i too have put on weight using clomid and have started to eat healthy and use the wii for exercise. i have also started a weight loss buddies thread on here to help with support, recipes, motivation etc etc. we shall see if anyone takes it up. best of luck with the whole weight thing, its just not fair.

jenna - sorry to hear about the headaches thats not pleasant to say the least. hope they subside soon. im not having any scans either just the CD21 blood tests as going through this with GP so hopefully he will refer me so can get scans too. i would speak with GP about tracking too at least if you have CD21 progesterone blood tests you have some idea if its working.

Jenni - hows things with you today?

liggsy - thanks liggsy i really hope so. i have decided that if my CD 21 result is really low again to ask for CD 28 blood tests and every week after that until we find out when i ovulate and not to take norethisterone to bring on a period and just ride this one out. unless it goes over 90 days without af, which it could well do. 
fingers crossed for you thou hun with no af yet    . 
my DH would be jealous about your car he loves the 500. yes very sporty, fast and nippy.

Mo - really hope iui has worked for you fingers crossed    

Heluerto - sorry it hasnt happened for you this time, fingers crossed for next month.

nothing really going on with me at the mo, have a day off today so just going to relax and do a bit of exercise on the wii. CBFM is saying low fertility which is no surprise since im CD10, wander how long this cycle will go on for? bought vits for DH so hopefully he will take them. why do our dear men seem to think its all down to us to do everything possible? is it an ego thing?

  to all and   to all xxx


----------



## jenna201

Hi birty, my doctor gives me 2 tests a month as like you my periods are all over the place so no way to pin point ovulation so i get them done on days 20 and 25 but unfortunatly have never come bk higher than 5.7 which is rubbish, does the cbfm mean clear blue fertility monitor? my bf has seen it for £60 and said i should give it a try is it accurate? i do my ovuation sticks pretty much all thru my cycle so that i dont miss ovualtion and its always negative so wonder if that would be less stressful? i hope that what it means and i havent just rambled on a load of nonsence lol x


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladies!!
Birty...Enjoy your day off relaxing hun! don't over do the wii!...Oh with ref to women doing it all, the only thing I don't do for my DH is go to work for him! 
Jenna...Hope you're OK!
Mo..     
Liggsy...I too have travelled the bumpy IVF road hun!! but just like you I'm not giving up! 

Heluerto...I'm so sorry for your new's hunni, I know it's pant's but at least you seem focused on your next go...I really wish you all the best 
AFM..I'm OK today, the house stink's of bleach!!, we where given some nasty perfume/aftershave for Xmas so I've tried to mask the smell but now my house smell's like a tart's parlour!! 
Hope everyone else is well!
Jen..x


----------



## birty

Hi Jenna - its rubbish having such low results isnt it? yeah its a clear blue fertility monitor, its the first cycle i have used it so cant really comment on its accuracy i got this one from the flea market on here and i believe someone else was selling one for £40. i get the sticks from amazon for about £14 for 20. CBFMs measure more hormone levels than an OPK stick. it does say that it may not be as accurate for those on clomid but quite a few ladies on clomid use them. 

hi Jenni - lol to DH. i must admit my DH is pretty good he does alot of cooking as i hate it and he is supportive but other than that hmmmmm. lol to tarts parlour. have you disgarded the "lovely" perfume?

xxx


----------



## liggsy

Afternoon girls,

Mo, glad all the pma is helping hun, ah bless, the 2ww does go really slowly doesnt it. Have everything crossed for you for a lovely BFP       xx

Heluerto, sorry AF arrived hun, best of luck for this month, new month = new hope right       xx

Jenna, i know your GP can sort out the day 21 bloods, if you push them im sure they can sort something out at the hospital too, im just getting on with it, i think maybe they dont think it will work for me so no point monitoring    I would get a telephone apt with your Gp and just see what they can do for you hun.
Re the Fertility monitor, it is more sensitive than normal OPK's, it picks up more than the sticks do so its usually pretty acurate (i think) i only ussed it for a month and didnt get past 2 bars so gave up and went back to charting temps again. xx

Birty, i think thats a good idea hun, keep getting the bloods done until you know when you ov, its important to know these things! Its so hard to time things right too, the bloods need to be 7 days after ov to be at their peak, bloomin annoying! 
Hope your dh takes his vits hun. My dh is great now but at first he didnt see the point, now he takes them every day without fail, i did have to GIVE them to him at first but he does it alone now    xx

Jenni, a fellow IVF'er eh. ARe you trying clomid before going again too? i cant face the thought of another ivf just yet, need a few more months i think, and my last failed tx was Aug, hit me hard though.
  about your comment re the nasty aftershave/perfume, tarts parlour    xx

Dilly, how are you today hun? hope the s/e are easing for you xx

Hello to anyone ive missed too   

WEll AF arrived with a vengance last night (well 3am this morning) So its on to month 3 for me starting tomorrow. 
We live in hope but it bloody hurts every month it doesnt work.
Must keep    though, new month new hope and all that   
Birthday weekend for me, so lots going on to keep me occupied. Have a lovely weekend girls xxx


----------



## jenni01

Birty!!...Unlike real perfume this stuff doesn't seem to run out! it's endless!!
It's supposed to smell like "Coco" (fav smell!) his Mum got it for me!!...Glad I didn't put any on my skin I may have needed graft's!! 

Liggsy..Yep just done 3 IVF in the past year! (4 in total 1 with ex)...I  was totally gutted it didn't work, I do try to keep chirpy through all this cos I think I'd lose it if I didn't!....but like we all know it's hard to alway's keep smiling and also trying to reassure other people not us!
Being on here help's ALOT cos I do feel that with DH/family/friends they must get sick of me waffling about fertility stuff!
Unless our finances pick up we won't be doing IVF again either hun, so this is my last hope! 

Luv Jen..x


----------



## birty

hi liggsy - yeah i think im gonna have to give them to him too lol, until he gets into a routine lol. sorry to read AF raised her head its always a disappointment, but like you said new month new hope sending    .
happy birthday for the weekend, you got anything special planned? 

hi Jenni - oooh sounds like nasty stuff lol. im guessing you havent told your mother in law lol. what you going to do with it all? i agree being on here does help quite a lot the support on here is fantastic, whilst we have close friends and family they cant completely understand and you girlies are fab xxxxx


----------



## jenni01

OK ladie's!
Off to make a cottage pie for tea!...DH finishing early today and he's off on Sat!! 
Liggsy have a wonderful Birthday hunni!   

Birty...No I haven't told his Mum!! he's a Mummy's boy!! so I have to pretend!! 

Have a good weekend everyone, will maybe pop on tomorrow!!
Jen..x


----------



## Dilee-99

heluerto - has your dh had SA? the fact that you are oving is good, try to stay     and lots of    

everyone else          sticky vibes         
I'm in agony and dont know if its gynae or my back! cd 4 so side effects kicking in again but I dont care cos its my last cycle for a bit so soon be having a break and hopefully my lovely cons will have some good ideas x

love to all
dilly


----------



## liggsy

Hi Birty, ah thanks for the birthday wishes hun    nothing special planned, off out for a meal tomorrow night, Indian yum! then my sister is cooking for us all on sunday and making me a gluten free chocolate fudge cake yummmmmy! then out for ANOTHER meal on monday with friends, ill be a big fat bloater after the weekend   
Good luck feeding your dh his pills hun    drugging our men, got to be done    have a lovely weekend hun xx

Jenni, mmmm i love shepherds pie, send some leftovers for me    Thanks for the b'day wishes hun. Sorry to hear you have had 3 failed IVF's this year, how on earth did you do 3 in a year? 2 back to back killed me and i couldnt emotionally take anymore! Wishing you lots of luck that the clomid works hunny, you so deserve for it to    Keep positive, its the best way. I agree this site has been a godsend, would have been    without it xx

Dilly, so sorry to hear you are suffering hun, really hope it eases off soon


----------



## MrsMaguire

Eek, its got a bit busy round here in the last week, welcome to all the new ladies   

Liggsy - happy birthday chick, hope you have a good weekend, they usually say you conceive when you're most relaxed! My last clomid cycle I gave up all hope of ever having a baby, I went out and drank as normal and we got pg with my monster! 

Dilly - could it be AF pains or something like that? They say that endo can be aggrivated by clomid, if you've never had endo I think they say it can possibly grow as a result of clomid. (I'm sure its listed as a side effect on the leaflet!)

Jenni - have a good weekend hun. 

Birty - my DH was all for taking the vits. I saw they do a mix of mens and womens conception tablets for £18 at boots, I think they have lots of stuff in to make super sperm. 

AF is due today, got no signs of it what so ever. Popping the Vit B6 and Vit D3 so hoping that my prog levels are raising nicely. I've got a massive pill holder, so will sort out all the supplements I need to take. Having words with the hubby as he thinks we should leave it a month for all the supplements to work, I'm epicly impatient! It's just a worry with endo and adhesions being the bane of my life, I'm worried about them affecting our chances of getting caught with just clomid.

Got a rotten cold from the monster along with my third bout of tonsilitis this season.  

At the back of my mind is the possibility we've been caught naturally again, but def not going to test. Had to agree with DH that when we do the clomid we don't test till I'm 2 weeks late. (In the past I may have had a slight obsession with peesticks! Should you need to know the best brand to buy give us a shout! Actually I'm all for the tesco's cheapie test, but you need to take the test apart to see it properly as the fainter lines aren't that apparent) 

xx


----------



## mo:-D

Mrsmaguire, i can't believe u r not testing!!! How can you turn your 2ww into a month!! I could never do that!!! very brave! Hoping af stays away!!! xxx

Just a quick check in tonight as i am off to a murder mystery party as roxy rhinestone, a character obsessed with the 80's.... fun times! I hope i am the murderer!

Mo xx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Oooh, you'll have to let us know how you get on chick! Do you have it in you lol! I love all things 80's and theres an Absolute Radio 80's on DAB which is epic!

It's more because we have losses (we had 6/7 last year that all occurred before 6 weeks, so its sort of a way for DH so he doesn't get upset by the losses. But I think that with clomid we'll have stronger eggs and stronger corpus luteums so we shouldn't have issues that we had before. Basically its 6 months clomid, then we'll go to Dr Gorgy for the tests. 

I do have a test upstairs... will wait till Monday and then take a sneaky peak! The main problem is I probably may have spent in the region of £400 on tests last year, DH dies thinking the amount is £200 (I'm a super sleuth!) He's right in saying for us a positive doesn't mean anything. 

Although I've found a new private GP (as I'm a bit phobic about sitting in with germs and stuff) he apparently charges £25 for a HCG test, so need to find out if that is a beta quantitative test... 

xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Mrs mag - You are good holding off testing and casn understand why with your past experiences    just hope thta it all works out for the best even if that is being a bfn until the clomid makes a super strong healthy bfp! What vits are you taking? been researching a bit and alot of experienced ffers on here say not to supplement whilst on clomid or any tx? any views? I'm taking pregnacare and dp on selenium with added zinc and vits A,E,CB6. Got some angus cactus but after reading that it can iterfere with clomid I decided not to take it! I wonder if something to help boost progesterone would be good as I'm never above 1m/mol!

dilly


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

I've read that Vit B6 is good for boosting progesterone - I take the 50mg tablet from Holland and Barrett. 

Also green tea is meant to be good as its a general all rounder that makes your system nice and healthy, that and vit D3 which is meant to stabilise any immune issues. I'm scrapping the agnus castus when we start the clomid, which is a shame as I have 2 massive pots full of it. Q10 is one thats meant to be good for healthy eggs and prevent miscarriage, in boots today the going price was around £10 and DH was whining about the cost of the pregnacare conception! I also take an Omega 3 supplement too. 

Generally everything you want should be in the pregnacare tablet, but there's this thread called angelbumps fertility protocol and its a massive list of supplements that you take on top of the pregnacare. 

I just take an extra B vitamin complex, the 50mg B6, vitamin 25mg  D3, green tea extract at 750mg (these are on offer at H&B) normal omega 3and I think thats it. Ooh and when AF arrives 100mg clomid 

You know how I said no to testing, found my last tesco's test and have a faint BFP, but not getting hopes up as with all the natural ones we've miscarried at 4+4 so next Tuesday is d-day by my reckoning. This happened in September, was meant to start clomid and we got a BFP on my birthday, got really excited, I had a million people praying for me, I even visitted and took mass at St Gerards - which is the church for the patron saint of pregnant women. Went to get more pg tests as I was away on business, whilst I was buying them I had the crippling pains (which I put down to food poinsoning) but turned out to be a miscarriage. 

xx


----------



## Dilee-99

oh sweetie so hard for you. How can you celebrate when you know what has happened. Of course we will all be praying for you. Cant the gp put you on anything to help support early preg? It must be awful to have your bfp with feelings of elation but overwelming feelings of fear and dread! Have you told dh?


----------



## MrsMaguire

I can't tell DH as he struggled quite a bit with the mc's last year, I don't want to put him off tx before we've started. 

I know d-day is Tuesday, thats when all the other pg's have ended by, so I'll possibly be more hopefull by then. 

I'll keep taking the vits and pray for the best. 

When I had my massive clear out last December I knew there was lots of work to be done, but the main thing I was worried about was my tubes. I badgered the poor nurses about the dye tests. Whilst the endo and adhesions had anahilated my ureters (they needed extensive work to free them) my tubes were free! I thought at that point it was an easy ride which clomid could easily sort out for me. 

The excitement of the tests half killed my husband as initially he got his hopes up and we had silly conversations early on, then sadly we miscarried which after the fifth he was really starting to struggle. 

I think the worst part of it was, his parents were empathetic to the first 2, then after that they couldn't be bothered with it all. Even in November when I had a massive infection due to retained products they didn't really appear to care as they had the excitement of my niece!

So touching lots of wood, this is a sticky beany, Tuesday will tell! 

xx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Girl's!

Dilly...so sorry you're not feeling good hun, I hope you feeel better soon! 

Mrs Maguire....I know how you feel about having previous loss hun, it's hard to get excited cos you see each step as a worry, but try to stay positive hunn!   

AFM.. I recorded Star War's for DH last Sat so he's watching that!! the 2nd one's on later so he's happy!...I'm just on the comp e-mailing etc...as well as popping on here of course!!

Hope you're all well!!
Jen.x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi ladies.

Dilly - hope you're feeling better today.

MrsMaguire - hoping for a good outcome for you    .

Mo- How are you doing today?  I've already started symptom spotting ... naughty, I know, being only 2DPO and I've been so good at keeping my mind off ttc in the 2ww previously.  BTW, I have no symptoms apart from some more mid cramping yesterday.

Sending     to all.


----------



## mo:-D

hi everyone,

MrsMaguire- been thinking of u and still have everything crossed...        
I wasn't the murderer!!! Most people thought i was though!!! tee hee It is always the quite ones! (I must watch waaaay too many soaps!)

Dilly- how u doing? Hope u have managed to enjoy a bit of your weekend!

bubblicious- i am the same- in my head i am saying that there will be no symtoms as i am prob no where near implanting yet... but on the other hand, every twinge or dizzy spell (had a couple, getting up too quickly, and i think- oo maybe) just ridiculous. Wish i could be more chilled out. Does anyone else !TMI alert! get sensitive or sore nipples? I have had them today and yesterday, but never before really. Probably the clomid... grr. Hope we both spot some definate signs soon! When do u plan on testing?

jenni- enjoy star wars?


i am also on edge a bit at the moment as 2 friends from school are overdue and i am braced for the birth announcement, hoping  it will be us next!

hope everyone had a good day... going to help dh cook tea! enjoy your sat nights xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hellooooo,

Mo - did you have a good time? Gutted you weren't the murdered, always wondered how them events work. Are you ok about waiting for the birth announcements? Really hope that all of us on here have a baby in our arms or are pregnant by the end of 2011! You need to get a CD ticker so we can see what CD you're on! It could be prog from ovulating, but also a really good sign. You'll start entering the stage of madness where you poke, prod and pinch your boobs though to make sure they still hurt. 

Bubbilicious - really wishing you all the best for this cycle. I think is you over analyse everything now then you'll drive yourself mad though chick.    
 I know its SO pot and kettle as in the past I've been a demon, but by the time you get to testing day you'll be frazzled. Although on the other hand, if you think that implantation can happen as early as 6dpo and as late as 12dpo, any symptoms in that time band could sort of be positive signs. 

Jenni - hope you've had a good night, will you be watching the star wars with DH. We've got American Football on here, DH is training me on the rules as never paid much attn before.  

Hope everyone else is OK     

Slept in too much as DH left me with being poorly recently. Not going to the loo in so long has left me with a UTI, but got a stash of anti b's. DH came up to lie with me earlier, DS took the opportunity to raid his xmas choc collection! I wish people would be more inventive with pressies! 

We had friends around last weekend and were playing games into the night, I sat there eating these cadburys choc biscuits, luckily not eaten much since so the weights just dropped off. 

On a good note, AF still not here, will have to wait and see what Tuesday brings.   

xxx


----------



## mo:-D

MrsMaguire- I have been poking and prodding, but only 4dpo/IUI so doubt much will be happening! Can implantation happen quicker with IUI as sperm have less distance to swim? It is prob progesterone from ov- which i am pleased about happening of course!
I am SO happy for u that af hasn't showed yet. Really hope sticky bean holds on!   

The murder mystery was clever... u have a script and questions to ask each other... and u slowly reveal more information about each character, and then u guess who sounds the most suspicious!!! It is funny! 

Bubblicious- anything to report??

Hope u r all well!
Mo xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's!!
Bubblicious and Mo...I hope you're both doing OK  
Mrs Mag...I have everything crossed for you hun 
Dilly...Are you feeling any better? 
All the other ladie's I do hope you're all OK and that you all had a good weekend!

AFM: DH was at work yesterday, so I just caught up on a few thing's and he's doing a 12hr day today! (work's with people with special need's) so I will be left on my ownsome again!
I had that sicky feeling the other day but now I just seem to be getting clamy now and again! Don't know if it's cos I'm on a lower dose but I'm not complaing!...The side effect's I had with IVF where a nightmare!!....but it's early day's!
So I shall go and get his stuff ready for work and pop on later!!
Take care everyone!!
Jen.xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Thanks for the words of wisdom, Mrs Maguire.  Hoping AF stays away  .

Mo -  Nothing to report whatsoever.  I'm not feeling it at all.  I'm having a major dip in   today.  How about you?

Jenni - Hope the side-effects wear off soon.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, sorry ive not been on all weekend, its been rather busy! have been reading though   

Mo, i have everything crossed for you hunny, its far too early for implantation yet though. It takes 5 days from fertalization to grow into a blastocyst, then it implants any time from 6 dpo. Its awful isint it, you cant help but notice every little niggle and twinge. Keep positive hun, it will help          xx

Bubblicious, same for you hun, everything crossed for a great outcome for you           have some pma         , try and keep positive if you can, it really does help xx

Jenni, i cant beleive how early you get up! doesnt seem right seeinf 05.30 on anything    do you stay up then or go back to bed?
Glad the s/e are not too bad for you hun, ive taken 2 so far this cycle and no s/e yet, apart from being very hot in the night that is. Fingers crossed hun xx

Dilly, how you feeling hun? hope the pain eased off a bit and you were able to enjoy your weekend xx

MrsMaguire, i can understand why you are being careful with your faint BFP, i would love to whisper congrats but will wait until tomorrow, as you can officially anounce to us then. Keep         hun xx

Birty, how are you hun? hvae you started forcing teh vits down your dh yet? good luck with that    How was your weekend hun? xx

Sorry to anyone ive missed   

Had a lovely b'day weekend, got spoilt rotten, always a lovely feeling   
Got a card from my furbaby saying to a special mummy, that was nice   
am cd4 today am taking my clomid at night again as it does seem to help a little with the s/e, although i almost forgot to take it last night   
Did not like changing my signature to 33 girls    although, my dh says 33 is going to be lucky, lets hope he is right    
Off out for another meal tonight with friends, then thats it, im getting back into my healthy eating and exercise from tomorrow, will have to work extra hard at zumba xx


----------



## mo:-D

bubblicious we need to listen to liggsy! It is too early!!! There is still time  keep positive!!!!
Work to do... catch up later xxx
Mo xxx


----------



## liggsy

Yes, listen to auntie liggsy    keep the pma up girls, your doing great xx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254174.0


----------

